# Hondo's plans for a huge tower on Pope's Road, Brixton and the Brixton Project



## editor (May 17, 2019)

Big plans proposed for Brixton with buildings that magically fade into the sky

















Major vibrancy-creating redevelopment proposed for Pope’s Road in Brixton – and Hondo’s half-arsed consultation


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2019)

Nice use of Jamaican flags.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2019)

There's more in the Brixton bugle, a 50-50 split between shops and restaurants and open til 12 for market row and brixton village.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2019)

My April Fools just gave them ideas 

Brixton Village to turn into a vibrant, late night ‘Club Hub’ with music pods, VIP rooms and artisan cocktail bars


----------



## Ms T (May 17, 2019)

I read this as hendo’s plans....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 17, 2019)

Ms T said:


> I read this as hendo’s plans....



Same here


----------



## editor (May 17, 2019)

Kind of surprised there's so little comment here given the enormity of the plans...


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2019)

I will go and have a look tomorrow.

This looks to me like obvious case of gentrification.


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2019)

Editor said:


> My April Fools just gave them ideas
> 
> Brixton Village to turn into a vibrant, late night ‘Club Hub’ with music pods, VIP rooms and artisan cocktail bars



Hardly surprising as your April Fool was so close to reality that people thought it was true.

Don't blame them. 

This is gentrification.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 17, 2019)

The plans are so vague it’s hard to make comments.. was there any details about how high they are planning on going? Certainly going to have a major impact on central Brixton


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> The plans are so vague it’s hard to make comments.. was there any details about how high they are planning on going? Certainly going to have a major impact on central Brixton


It's so fucking dishonest to just have the buildings fading into the sky. How can you express an opinion when you've only been given a glimpse of what's being proposed. 

Meanwhile some fucking idiot called Devvon has declared Buzz "institutional racist" because we didn't warm to the design. 




			
				Buzz comment said:
			
		

> Sad to see the institutional racism on this site – denigrating the work of one of this country’s leading BAME architects, Sir David Adjaye. Perhaps the author of this piece is actually a Home Office employee during the day, and sees this as an opportunity to push the “hostile environment” agenda?
> 
> Whatever, the good news is that the article has alerted me to the consultation, and so I have submitted a comment in support of Sir David.


----------



## maomao (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> some fucking idiot called Devvon has declared Buzz "institutional racist" because we didn't warm to the design


At least that means Brixton Buzz is now an institution.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> It's so fucking dishonest to just have the buildings fading into the sky. How can you express an opinion when you've only been given a glimpse of what's being proposed.
> 
> Meanwhile some fucking idiot called Devvon has declared Buzz "institutional racist" because we didn't warm to the design.



What a fucking twat!


----------



## Nivag (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> It's so fucking dishonest to just have the buildings fading into the sky. How can you express an opinion when you've only been given a glimpse of what's being proposed.
> 
> Meanwhile some fucking idiot called Devvon has declared Buzz "institutional racist" because we didn't warm to the design.


I wonder if the IP address matches Sir David's office?
My money is on the researcher with a similar name 
Adjaye Associates


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I wonder if the IP address matches Sir David's office?
> My money is on the researcher with a similar name
> Adjaye Associates


What is your point exactly?
The website you have linked to is Sir David Adjaye's company.
Moreover if you download the pdf file linked to by Brixton Buzz the section headed "Design Team" has a picture of Adjaye's National Museum of African American Culture Washington DC heading up that section.

I have a slight sympathy for Devvon's point. I can't think of any Brixton Buzz article concerning a black architect.  Moreover the late Zaha Hadid - Evelyn Grace Academy - seemed to attract massive approval.

In view of the current furore I rather wish I'd gone to the consultation instead of Sainsbury's!


----------



## Gramsci (May 18, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> The plans are so vague it’s hard to make comments.. was there any details about how high they are planning on going? Certainly going to have a major impact on central Brixton



I had a look at the boards.

Its two blocks. From what I can see the one furthest away from Popes road will be lower. Due to issue of blocking sunlight and overlooking on the new flats on CHL.

The block nearest Pope's road, the photo of it that does not show its height, looks to me where they are going to try to stick a big tower.

That's why they concentrate on discussing all the community benefits for ground level extension of market.

They are going to make the project work profit wise by getting planning for as high a tower as they can.

This consultation exercise is a softening up exercise.

Reading the boards from the public exhibition its all about how Hondo are (like Squires) doing a lot for the community. The architect they have employed is black and so wants development that builds on Brixton diversity.

So (and this reminds me of Squires) Hondo aren't stupid.

Noticed they say this land is not in the Brixton conservation area.


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I had a look at the boards.
> 
> Its two blocks. From what I can see the one furthest away from Popes road will be lower. Due to issue of blocking sunlight and overlooking on the new flats on CHL.


Did you pick up any mention of flats? The pdf only seems to talk of offices and a hotel.
Very unusual for a development not to have flats pre-sold off plan in Penang these days.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I have a slight sympathy for Devvon's point. I can't think of any Brixton Buzz article concerning a black architect.


That's because the article _wasn't about the architect _but about the vague plans that had been submitted.

To imply there's some sort of racism going on because I didn't like the 'fading into the sky' ugly blocks is both ridiculous and insulting. I have no sympathy for his baseless slurs at all. 

This is not pleasing or attractive architecture. It looks like something cheap and bleak from the 70s.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I had a look at the boards.
> 
> Its two blocks. From what I can see the one furthest away from Popes road will be lower. Due to issue of blocking sunlight and overlooking on the new flats on CHL.
> 
> ...


Could be up to 15 storeys. It's plain deceitful not to give any information about the height when 'consulting' the public. 

Brixton Central Masterplan looks to extend Brixton Village and build a 15 storey residential block


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> That's because the article _wasn't about the architect _but about the vague plans that had been submitted.
> 
> To imply there's some sort of racism going on because I didn't like the 'fading into the sky' ugly blocks is both ridiculous and insulting. I have no sympathy for his baseless slurs at all.
> 
> This is not pleasing or attractive architecture. It looks like something cheap and bleak from the 70s.


I think he's batting for his team. Proud that a prestige black architect is doing the job.
Personally I'm not wild about overdeveloping central Brixton, but to me the mock-up seems inoffensive in design terms.


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Could be up to 15 storeys. It's plain deceitful not to give any information about the height when 'consulting' the public.
> 
> Brixton Central Masterplan looks to extend Brixton Village and build a 15 storey residential block


It hasn't got to masterplan grossness yet - presumably because the really big residential tower is at the back of the Pop Brixton site.
BTW I can't see the Rec or International House on your photo from the council's masterplan


----------



## editor (May 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I think he's batting for his team. Proud that a prestige black architect is doing the job.
> Personally I'm not wild about overdeveloping central Brixton, but to me the mock-up seems inoffensive in design terms.


What team? The article makes no mention of the architect, let alone his colour. It's an unforgivable slur.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 18, 2019)

How on earth is the article rasist? Or any objections to the development rasist?


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2019)

editor said:


> What team? The article makes no mention of the architect, let alone his colour. It's an unforgivable slur.


I'm talking about Devvon the poster's emotional reaction.
I was trying to say that he seems to feel that David Adjaye's firm working on a development in Brixton is a positive thing.
He, Devvon, is perhaps fed up with black people being only Brixton Topcats, boxers, rappers etc, and welcomes a black-led architects doing the work.
I imagine he, Devvon, complained about institutional racism because he perceived a wall of negativity about the scheme in the article.
He didn't realise that whoever the architect was would have met the same response.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Brixton Central Masterplan looks to extend Brixton Village and build a 15 storey residential block



I see my concerns quoted in that article from 2014 are worth reading again.


----------



## organicpanda (May 19, 2019)

I went on Saturday and talked to the architect there, when questioned about the height of the buildings he replied that it hadn't been decided as they were still in consultation with the council (who look like they'll be dusting off their masterplan to go with this development) reading between the lines they will go as high as they are allowed. Asked about flats (cutting edge apartments) confirmed that there were no plans for any, we'll see. He did play the bame card when I asked about how this was going to encourage locals to feel part of the way developments like this continue to change the character and accessibility of Brixton. didn't talk to any Hondo people as I'd had enough p.r. speak by then


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2019)

I went on Saturday but it closed at 2pm. So missed it.

I would have been thought they could have done all day on Saturday.

Also not tucked away upstairs.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2019)

I took part in the early Brixton Masterplan consultations. Encouraged to do so in order to make sure development of Brixton worked for all.

Looking at how developers are using the Masterplan makes me wish I hadn't taken part in it.

Its now being used by developers to support there schemes.

It looks to me that the main players in Brixton now are Squires, Hondo, Network rail and Lexadon.

The Council is relegated to an impotent bystander.

This isn't democracy. Its , at local level,  the replacement of democracy by small group of powerful business. Who will develop Brixton as they see fit.

Its like a return to the nineteenth century when people depended on good will philanthropy of the rich.

And now there will be insinuations that those who are critical are prejudiced. Even if they don't see it themselves.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2019)

Here is what Sir architect says. From the consultation boards


"ADJAYE ASSOCIATES
Adjaye Associates believes that architecture presents
opportunities for transformation – materially, conceptually
and sociologically.
Driven by the desire to enrich and improve daily life, the
practice’s buildings are designed to meet the diverse needs of
the communities they serve.
Adjaye’s vision is one that promotes multiple interpretations
of the civic experience. The approach to urban development
is driven by the human-scaled complexities of urban living in
parallel with the driving forces of topography, geography and
climate.
The celebration of difference that lies at the heart of the
practice’s architecture feeds into all its projects – whether
school and university campuses, re-developed urban quarters
or entirely new cities."

 In his own words:


"This project fits into a
narrative that is incredibly
important to me, making
civic and social spaces that
are about bringing in diverse
constituents both locally and
from the city and its visitors.
A socially constructed
architecture that can edify
the community. When
taking on this project, I could
see the incredible
opportunity it had to elevate
the experience and give
back to the community.”
- Sir David Adjaye, OBE, on Pope’s Road

So this isn't a case of the architect as just hired hand.

So I can see criticism of this could be seen to be verging on being racist. That is a possible line that could be taken. I don't agree with it. But its looking like that could happen.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So I can see criticism of this could be seen to be verging on being racist. That is a possible line that could be taken. I don't agree with it. But its looking like that could happen.


The colour of the company boss is absolutely irrelevant: bad design is bad design and to try and label anyone who finds fault with it as being 'racist' is ridiculous and divisive, and it's an argument I'm not going to tolerate.


----------



## blameless77 (May 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I took part in the early Brixton Masterplan consultations. Encouraged to do so in order to make sure development of Brixton worked for all.
> 
> Looking at how developers are using the Masterplan makes me wish I hadn't taken part in it.
> 
> ...


Their.  Their. Their. Their. Not There. There is a house. Their house is theirs. PLEASE.


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2019)

editor said:


> The colour of the company boss absolutely irrelevant: bad design is bad design and to try and label anyone who finds fault with it as being 'racist' is ridiculous and divisive, and it's an argument I'm not going to tolerate.


I agree - but since when has design ever been a planning consideration in Lambeth?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 20, 2019)




----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2019)

From the Urban Dictionary:

Top definition ... Dude there's a big ass party in Hondo tonight. ... I think I just took the worlds fastest hondo (appropriate for use after a case of diahreaha).


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

Oh, they've quietly introduced the idea of a hotel to be bolted on to their Tower Of Unknown Height



> According to the consultation, Hondo and Adjaye Associates are also ’considering the possibility’ of incorporating a hotel to the east of the Pope’s Road Development.
> 
> ’This will look to accommodate the increased demand of visitors in Brixton as we aim to promote Brixton including its historic and vibrant market to the world,’ it says.
> 
> ...



And here's another dishonest image giving no idea as to how high the fucking thing is going to be:



Am I missing something here, but where's the road gone?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2019)

Oh, and here's some no-doubt 'racist' observations from readers:

SEAN GRIFFITHS21 MAY, 2019 8:48 AM
No! No! No! An awful piece of gentrification. Where is the critique AJ?

ANDREW BUDD21 MAY, 2019 9:43 AM
Absolutely! When this is completed little if any of the community its intended to address will be there any more having been 'cleansed' by an influx of chain restaurants and hipsters.

WALTER MENTETH21 MAY, 2019 10:10 AM
Where is the critique AJ? Not only re impacts to the existing community & its social value, but for example does this finally include a much needed Brixton station on the London Overground & Vic. line tube interconnection?

MICHAEL BADU21 MAY, 2019 10:12 AM
I'm with Sean and Andrew on this. I would just add that it seems like quite a nice building, but it's in the wrong place and those skylights look impossible? Just when you thought there's already been peak gentrification there. Where's the critique in indeed AJ?

Adjaye Associates reveals designs for Brixton Market development


----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh, they've quietly introduced the idea of a hotel to be bolted on to their Tower Of Unknown Height
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was walking by the site today on way home. Went down Valentia place.

Looking at the foot print of this development some of the business in the arches could have to go.

This may affect the Bureau of Silly Ideas.

It is likely imo they will talk to Network rail about the arches.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh, they've quietly introduced the idea of a hotel to be bolted on to their Tower Of Unknown Height
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Pope's road is pedestrianised.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2019)

I see the arches by this new development will extend Brixtons shopping experience. Oh great.

Why does this look like a futuristic dystopia? It does to me.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I see the arches by this new development will extend Brixtons shopping experience. Oh great.View attachment 171727
> 
> Why does this look like a futuristic dystopia? It does to me.


Gotta love the way they keep painting in Jamaican flags into their designs.


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2019)

I know people rave about Brixton Market and Borough Market - but just in the course of viewing on of those vox pops on TV re the election tomorrow, they did one from the market in Leeds. Leeds Kirkgate Market pisses all over ours. Clearly the only reason its unknown here is the sort of racism against northerners that exists in the ne're do well drunken elites of Brixton.
 
From Trip adviser: 
I love Leeds market with its huge amount of stalls selling everything from posh delicatessen produce to plug fuses. Big enough to wander around for ages and great for cheap street food and fresh fish.


----------



## happyshopper (May 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> ... It is likely imo they will talk to Network rail about the arches.



Haven't Network Rail sold off the arches?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I know people rave about Brixton Market and Borough Market - but just in the course of viewing on of those vox pops on TV re the election tomorrow, they did one from the market in Leeds. Leeds Kirkgate Market pisses all over ours. Clearly the only reason its unknown here is the sort of racism against northerners that exists in the ne're do well drunken elites of Brixton.
> View attachment 171744
> From Trip adviser:
> I love Leeds market with its huge amount of stalls selling everything from posh delicatessen produce to plug fuses. Big enough to wander around for ages and great for cheap street food and fresh fish.


There's loads of better 'normal' markets around - Cardiff has a fine one too - but Lambeth and the rich kid Hondo bunch aren't interested in catering to the less well-off. This is all about foodies, tourists, cocktail bars, hipster shops, posh wine and craft beer outlets, groovy hotels and fucking DJs everywhere. They want to turn the place into a in-flight magazine-friendly 'destination' for the well off. Like a soulless Camden laced with faux-edginess.


----------



## organicpanda (May 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was walking by the site today on way home. Went down Valentia place.
> 
> Looking at the foot print of this development some of the business in the arches could have to go.
> 
> ...


the architect on duty on Saturday said the businesses in the arches would still be there but might have to move during construct (where have we heard that before), some of the arches have better more secure leases than the ones on Atlantic Road, however..........


----------



## Lambeth Boy (May 22, 2019)

If the new landlords want the Arch tenants out  trust me they will get them out with their proven track record used all over London and recently used on Phase 1 of Atlantic / Station Rd Traders i.e loss of ‘ enhanced compensation ‘ if they argue , losing your right to return after the ‘ refurb ‘ etc , more bullshit , etc


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2019)

Ms T said:


> I read this as hendo’s plans....



If they were hendo's, I suspect they'd be more articulate and community-centric.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2019)

CH1 said:


> What is your point exactly?
> The website you have linked to is Sir David Adjaye's company.
> Moreover if you download the pdf file linked to by Brixton Buzz the section headed "Design Team" has a picture of Adjaye's National Museum of African American Culture Washington DC heading up that section.
> View attachment 171433
> ...



Adjaye is also behind the proposed abortion of a Holocaust Memorial in Victoria Tower Gardens, next to Parliament. There's already a Holocaust Memorial in Hyde Park, but Adjaye wants to introduce one with an "education centre" attached, which will totally fuck the surrounding area which is already saturated with coaches parking up, and will eat 1/3rd of an already-small park. Adjaye's justification for his golden toast-rack (the kindest description I can give for his carbuncle) is that it will "disrupt" the thinking of park users.

I've visited Holocaust Memorial in Berlin, Budapest and Vienna, as well as Hyde Park. They all have an air of dignity and solemnity about them. Adjaye's toast-rack doesn't suit the park or the subject.


----------



## CH1 (May 28, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Adjaye is also behind the proposed abortion of a Holocaust Memorial in Victoria Tower Gardens, next to Parliament. There's already a Holocaust Memorial in Hyde Park, but Adjaye wants to introduce one with an "education centre" attached, which will totally fuck the surrounding area which is already saturated with coaches parking up, and will eat 1/3rd of an already-small park. Adjaye's justification for his golden toast-rack (the kindest description I can give for his carbuncle) is that it will "disrupt" the thinking of park users.
> 
> I've visited Holocaust Memorial in Berlin, Budapest and Vienna, as well as Hyde Park. They all have an air of dignity and solemnity about them. Adjaye's toast-rack doesn't suit the park or the subject.


Judging by the "London Society" website this could be another Garden Bridge, where it doesn't happen, and millions of pounds gets wasted.

There might be a strong case for such a facility in Stamford Hill or Golders Green.
You are right the Westminster area is over-congested. I suppose David Adjaye and his sponsors are looking to rival Berlin as you seem to intimate.  

However this is to stray from Popes Road - and seems a tad _ad hominem _IYAM!


----------



## Jimbeau (May 28, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Adjaye is also behind the proposed abortion of a Holocaust Memorial in Victoria Tower Gardens, next to Parliament. There's already a Holocaust Memorial in Hyde Park, but Adjaye wants to introduce one with an "education centre" attached, which will totally fuck the surrounding area which is already saturated with coaches parking up, and will eat 1/3rd of an already-small park. Adjaye's justification for his golden toast-rack (the kindest description I can give for his carbuncle) is that it will "disrupt" the thinking of park users.
> 
> I've visited Holocaust Memorial in Berlin, Budapest and Vienna, as well as Hyde Park. They all have an air of dignity and solemnity about them. Adjaye's toast-rack doesn't suit the park or the subject.


Love or loathe Adjaye’s design, he didn’t stipulate either the site or the inclusion of a learning centre. We have one David Cameron to thank for that. 

The ten shortlisted entries are here: UK Holocaust Memorial International Design Competition


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Love or loathe Adjaye’s design, he didn’t stipulate either the site or the inclusion of a learning centre. We have one David Cameron to thank for that.
> 
> The ten shortlisted entries are here: UK Holocaust Memorial International Design Competition



I find this rather distasteful use of the Holocaust.


> Envisaged as a place for everyone to come to remember the Holocaust, as well as a focal point for annual national commemorations, *the Memorial will affirm the United Kingdom’s commitment to stand up against prejudice and hatred.* It is intended to inspire reflection and compassion, and encourage present and future generations to respect and embrace difference. In parallel, a new Learning Centre is planned, subject to technical, financial, planning or other constraints, which will advance Holocaust education across the United Kingdom and help visitors develop a deeper understanding of how societal breakdown can, in the worst cases, lead to genocide.



Its about bigging up UK defeating Hitler. Which yes is true. But UK history isn't exactly all about standing up to prejudice. I'd rather a centre about UK involvement in slavery and the way this country plundered and oppressed other countries in the Empire.

This monument is not about the Holocaust its about saying look what a great tolerant country UK is because we fought Hitler.

Forgetting previous centuries.


----------



## Gramsci (May 30, 2019)

The view of this country from outside UK,

Winston Churchill killed as many as the worst genocidal dictators of the 20th century, says Indian politician


> In 1943, up to four million Bengalis starved to death when Churchill diverted food to British soldiers and countries such as Greece while a deadly famine swept through Bengal


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The view of this country from outside UK,
> 
> Winston Churchill killed as many as the worst genocidal dictators of the 20th century, says Indian politician



I guess it would be enlightening to see how the press from other areas than the UK is covering this.

(That’s not meant as a criticism btw)


----------



## editor (May 30, 2019)

Be kind of useful if this discussion was focussed on the huge redevelopment that is taking place in Brixton and the stuff about Churchill, holocaust memorials and whatnots spun off into a more relevant thread in a more relevant forum.


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Be kind of useful if this discussion was focussed on the huge redevelopment that is taking place in Brixton and the stuff about Churchill, holocaust memorials and whatnots spun off into a more relevant thread in a more relevant forum.



Is a fair point.  I just waded in misreading the thread about involving *Honda’s* plans for Brixton.

And *of course* you care about what’s happening to your manor.  International capital does have a way of coming along and fucking up the things you love.

Maybe a thread split?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2019)

In the interests of obscurity I submit this interesting archived article about Sir David Adjay's proposals for a national ecumenical cathedral for Accra, Looks however that the government won't be abke to afford it  Colossal cathedral plans divide Ghana and stir religious angst | Fina…


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

Interesting discussion on the Buzz article. The point about higher levels getting much less footfall is bang on. 



> Ironically they seem to be trying to recreate the Elephant Shopping Centre – just as Delauncey are evicting the Elephant shops and businesses prior to its demolition.
> I agree that the Hondo pictures do seems to reference Brutalism. Personally I’d rather have that style than “London Vernacular” brick and glass oblongs. But its all a matter of taste.
> I would suggest that multi-level shopping often fails to work. If you are into railway-related schemes, the Elephant Shopping Centre had the advantage of passenger footfall at both upper and ground levels. The same type of shopping facility at Clapham Junction could not support an upper floor – because passengers passed through at ground level only.





> Interesting point on multi-level shopping. The only place I can think that it really works is in huge shopping malls (Westfield type places big enough to bring ‘destination’ retailers to the upper floor or have multi-level shops). Otherwise the upper floor gets the second tier retailers, lower footfall and you have self fulfilling decline. Worse the smaller the shops – the old market arcades of Cardiff has the same problem.


Major vibrancy-creating redevelopment proposed for Pope’s Road in Brixton – and Hondo’s half-arsed consultation


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 3, 2019)

This seems in line with the masterplan that's been around for some years - it's an ugly and under-used part of central Brixton, sandwiched between two railway lines.  Looked at on google earth that space seems very underused at the moment.  

The proximity of the railway lines means shops and office space make more sense than housing (until you get very high, hence a taller tower here. I don't have an issue with that either - there's already a 15 storey council block nearby but between the tracks seems more appropriate than anywhere else in Brixton).  Offices mean more daytime foot traffic - that's good for local shops cafe's and restaurants. 

Personally I like the brutalism and the concept of an upper floor of shops meeting double height arches.  

Issues?  the retail units look small.  I always understood one of the issues in Brixton was the small size of the retail units - most too small for larger chains which bring in the footfall that makes smaller places viable (which is why shopping malls fight to bring in 'anchor tenants' like M&S and John Lewis).  High street retail is tough though - most big chains are shinking.  Two storey shopping centres don't seem to work at a small scale - the upper units are less desirable and cheaper so the prime outlets go at ground level meaning little traffic on second floor which goes steadily downhill (upper units in old arcades in Cardiff don't work).  Really big shopping malls seem to be the only exception.  This looks like it's going to create small units which will be newly fitted out with high rents.  Not sure who's going to fill them.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> This seems in line with the masterplan that's been around for some years - it's an ugly and under-used part of central Brixton, sandwiched between two railway lines.  Looked at on google earth that space seems very underused at the moment.


Not to the artists who have been happily using them for decades! They'll be out on their arse soon to make way for MORE bars and restaurants and upmarket tourists shops.


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Not to the artists who have been happily using them for decades! They'll be out on their arse soon to make way for MORE bars and restaurants and upmarket tourists shops.


Ok - didn't realise they were artists using them.  Always looked like a lot of junk storage from the outside or even looking down from the sports direct rooftop.

Low cost artist studios, or workshops for "makers"  are a real issue in London.  It shouldn't be beyond the planners to designate space in redevelopments for particular uses but it never seems to actually happen.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Ok - didn't realise they were artists using them.  Always looked like a lot of junk storage from the outside or even looking down from the sports direct rooftop.
> 
> Low cost artist studios, or workshops for "makers"  are a real issue in London.  It shouldn't be beyond the planners to designate space in redevelopments for particular uses but it never seems to actually happen.


That's probably because artist workshops don't make enough $$$. Just look what happened at Peckham Levels - the bid to build loads of useful small studios was rejected in place of an awful Pop Brixton MkII.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 3, 2019)

Artist workshops look untidy, and all that gets produced is art.
Most of the time its not even the kind of art you can lock in a cupboard and watch appreciate in value.

What use is that to a Russian oligarch?


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> That's probably because artist workshops don't make enough $$$. Just look what happened at Peckham Levels - the bid to build loads of useful small studios was rejected in place of an awful Pop Brixton MkII.


of course.  But there is scope for the council to do stuff that doesn't completely maximise profit but still makes someone a lot of money.  They're doing it with international house for at least the next 5 years for example


----------



## CH1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Appreciate this is a bump - but the next pubic consultation is amazingly proximate:

"I am emailing on behalf of Hondo Enterprises, the owners of Brixton Village and Market Row, and the award-winning architects, Adjaye Associates. Following our initial round of consultations in Spring of last year, we would like to invite you to come and discuss our more detailed proposals for the regeneration of our Pope’s Road site. The site is currently occupied by a Sports Direct shop and the fashion retail outlet, Flannels, adjacent to Brixton Village, and in close proximity to Brixton Station Road.
As our proposals for the Pope’s Road site showed in May, we can extend the successful Brixton markets, making them publicly accessible, for both traders and visitors to the markets. Since acquiring the markets two years ago, Hondo have been committed to protecting the diverse mix of traders in the markets. We believe that this development will benefit traders within the markets as it will increase footfall in the area, allowing them to conduct more business.
Our plans will offer much-needed commercial office space in Brixton, above the proposed market space. As we stated at the previous consultation, there is a shortage of employment space in the area, with Brixton providing six times lower than the London average. Our scheme will address these pressing concerns and will include a commitment of affordable office workspace to be provided for local businesses.
The plans will also include a central space within the market extension, which was widely supported when we exhibited last time. It is Hondo’s desire that from time to time this central space will be used by community groups for various events and activities. Hondo recently held a workshop with a variety of community groups to discuss how local people could maximise the benefit of this space in the years to come.
We plan to submit the planning application at the end of February, and therefore welcome the views of key local people and groups in the area, so that we can understand your thoughts and comments. If you would like to discuss these proposals further please do let me know a time that is convenient for you.
If you are unable to meet public consultations will take place on the following, at *First Floor, Unit 73, 5th Ave, Brixton Village, SW9 8PS

Saturday 18th January: 10am-2pm
Tuesday 21st January: 5pm-8pm*

We do look forward to hearing from you,
Kind regards
Toby
Toby Davis
Consultant"
toby.davis@lowickgroup.com
Tel: + 44 203 743 6247
Mol: +44 7960 493 146
The News Building
3 London Bridge Street
London
SE1 9SG

This email was sent to some local community groups in the Brixton Market area apparently (not me)
I can't see that it is confidential - so I'm posting it here for public information.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Appreciate this is a bump - but the next pubic consultation is amazingly proximate:
> 
> "I am emailing on behalf of Hondo Enterprises, the owners of Brixton Village and Market Row, and the award-winning architects, Adjaye Associates. Following our initial round of consultations in Spring of last year, we would like to invite you to come and discuss our more detailed proposals for the regeneration of our Pope’s Road site. The site is currently occupied by a Sports Direct shop and the fashion retail outlet, Flannels, adjacent to Brixton Village, and in close proximity to Brixton Station Road.
> As our proposals for the Pope’s Road site showed in May, we can extend the successful Brixton markets, making them publicly accessible, for both traders and visitors to the markets. Since acquiring the markets two years ago, Hondo have been committed to protecting the diverse mix of traders in the markets. We believe that this development will benefit traders within the markets as it will increase footfall in the area, allowing them to conduct more business.
> ...


I wonder if it will feature another building mysteriously fading up into the sky or this time they'll have the honesty to state how many floors they want to wedge into this awful looking building?

Naturally, Brixton Buzz doesn't get sent anything from the "Club 414 saving" Hondo bunch.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 16, 2020)

editor said:


> I wonder if it will feature another building mysteriously fading up into the sky or this time they'll have the honesty to state how many floors they want to wedge into this awful looking building?
> 
> Naturally, Brixton Buzz doesn't get sent anything from the "Club 414 saving" Hondo bunch.


Uh-oh!
The usually well informed Alan Slingsby of Brixton Blog says the dates have changed:
Public consultation on plans for the redevelopment of the Sports Direct site on Pope’s Road, a key area of central Brixton has been delayed for two weeks.

Hondo Enterprises, which owns the site in a joint venture with the privately held multi-national investment firm Angelo Gordon, has invited neighbouring businesses and residents to two consultation events at which they can view detailed proposals for the site.

They will now tale place in 30 January from 5 to 8pm and on 1 February from 10am to 2pm on the first floor of Unit 73, 5th Avenue, Brixton Village.

Hondo said the delay was due to circumstances beyond its control, adding: “We hope this new date will allow even more local people to engage in the process and have their say on our proposals.”


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Uh-oh!
> The usually well informed Alan Slingsby of Brixton Blog says the dates have changed:
> Public consultation on plans for the redevelopment of the Sports Direct site on Pope’s Road, a key area of central Brixton has been delayed for two weeks.
> 
> ...


Just look at the money behind this Angelo Gordon bunch: 



> *Angelo Gordon* is a global alternative investment manager founded in November 1988[3][4] by John M. Angelo and Michael L. Gordon[5] who together ran the arbitrage department of L.F. Rothschild in the 1980s.[6][7]
> 
> The firm is 100% employee-owned, SEC-registered, and has nearly 450 employees and more than 170 investment professionals.[8][9] Angelo Gordon focuses on four main investment disciplines: credit, real estate, private equity, and multi-strategy.[4] Within those broad categories, the firm offers products in distressed debt and non-investment grade corporate credit, convertible and merger arbitrage,[5] residential and consumer debt, energy direct lending,[5] real estate private equity, real estate debt and lending, net lease real estate, private equity, multi-strategy, and middle market direct lending. Angelo Gordon offers two types of investment structures: open-ended hedge fund products and closed-ended private equity-style products.[5]
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

Ouch! 




> How a record by a toff, an investment banker, a real estate magnate and a socialite property developer epitomises the co-opting of underground electronic music by a wealthy elite







> Wealth and class play vital roles here. Given Housekeeping’s adoption of musical forms rooted in black, queer, and working-class struggles, it feels remiss to ignore the absolutely deranged levels of privilege to which all four of its members have access.
> 
> Tellingly, three of them tend to elide or remove references to their surnames, perhaps hoping to draw some distinction between their musical personas and their other public appearances. The mononymous Jacobi is a regular on the society pages under his full surname of Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe, usually in relation to his aristocratic connections, while for Sebastian Macdonald-Hall (whose family’s combined wealth of £842m places them at 168th in this year's Rich List), it’s his commercial real estate empire. Carl Waxberg appears positively relatable by comparison, having merely been a director at Citibank for 13 years before launching his own investment fund.











						The Quietus | Opinion | Black Sky Thinking | The Many Faces Of Housekeeping: How Wealth & Privilege Are Distorting Underground Music
					

What links a bland mainstream club EP to the structures of finance capital and gentrification? Ed Gillett discusses the ongoing creeping class issue of underground dance music in 2020




					thequietus.com


----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

More: 



> For most, the friction between house music’s emancipatory ideals and the social realities of neoliberal property speculation should be obvious, but Housekeeping seem to view the two as morally distinct. In a press statement released after the #SaveNour protest, McWilliams’ fellow DJs refer to Hondo as “a separate business unrelated to Housekeeping.”
> 
> But the truth isn’t quite as clear-cut. The latest accounts for Housekeeping Events Ltd. (sole director: Taylor McWilliams) reveal that they’ve received roughly £200,000 in loans from Hondo and McWilliams himself, with no interest charged and no date for repayment. While the exact link between this holding company and Housekeeping's public brand remains opaque, it’s unclear how “separate” they can be from Hondo, if it ends up that one is indeed funnelling six-figure sums to the other.





> Hondo’s purchase of 414’s premises in late 2019 was framed as an attempt to “save” the venue, which had been closed for the previous six months. However, its existing managers Tony Pommell and Louise Barron were forced out following the sale, making McWilliams’ claims to be “preserving [Brixton’s] unique history and culture” harder to understand.
> 
> The website for Tape London, the private members’ club in Mayfair founded by McWilliams' DJ partner Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe, may offer some clues about 414’s future: “Our policy at Tape is smart, elegant and on trend. To avoid disappointment at the door we strongly advise you to dress to impress. Avoiding flip-flops, shorts, athletic wear, baseball caps, hooded jumpers.” Interestingly, Tape also has an apparel store, selling a range of branded baseball caps and hoodies, all presumably prohibited by its own door policies. Readers carefully attuned to social nuance may hazard a guess at the two different audiences seemingly being catered to here.


----------



## Nivag (May 26, 2020)

I commented and linked back to here and to Save Nour


----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

I followed up with this article Privilege, wealth and power: Brixton landlord Taylor McWilliams and his Housekeeping DJ Collective


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

I got this from planning today.

The original Hondo application has been amended so a "Re consultation". Not sure where that leaves comments already put in.

The letter from Lambeth says that this is a "Departure application" as its not in line with planning policy.

Ive never come across this before. Normally if this is the case then an application is turned down by planning. 

I have not had time to look up the docs.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

The reference for this application is

20/01347/ FUL


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The reference for this application is
> 
> 20/01347/ FUL


I got sent this but the language is guaranteed to deter the majority of local people engaging, which I'm sure suits the various parties behind this just dandy.  

I mean, what percentage of ordinary people are going to know what the fuck a "Departure application" is?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

Here is the Planning Statement Addendum that the letter refers to


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

editor said:


> I got sent this but the language is guaranteed to deter the majority of local people engaging, which I'm sure suits the various parties behind this just dandy.
> 
> I mean, what percentage of ordinary people are going to know what the fuck a "Departure application" is?



I dont know what it means either and I know a bit about planning. 

Put the relevant doc in post above. 

Not had time to read it. 

Maybe this is another Briton Buzz article? I got letter as I put in an objection. But most people wont know about this.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I dont know what it means either and I know a bit about planning.
> 
> Put the relevant doc in post above.
> 
> ...


I tried to read that 27 page document but it's designed to bamboozle or bore people who don't understand the planning lingo.

Oh, and I'm posting this bit for reference:



> The central space for community use will remain within the Revised Scheme, but the Revised Scheme also now incorporates a dedicated D-Class community space on the 1 st floor of the building (exact location to be agreed). This space is intended to be open and available to all members of the Brixton community and will be able to accommodate a wide variety of activities such as workshops, business mentoring, training and clubs.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2020)

Ive emailed the planning officer to ask what Departure Application means and why the application was not rejected as it departs from agreed planning policy.

Will post up if i get a reply.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2020)

Quick look at the addendum statement and Historic England put in objection to this application. Good on them. Hondo have a lot dealing with this objection in the statement. Must have put then wind up them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2020)

Here are my comments/ objections I sent in about the original application:


The plan for a 19 storey tower is incompatible with locally agreed planning policy.

The Local Plan (2015) says this site is in an area deemed "sensitive" to tall buildings. It is located right next to Brixton Conservation Area which in Local Plan (2015) is "inappropriate" for tall buildings. ( Annex 11 of Local Plan 2015)

The Brixton Supplementary Planning Document was developed out of the Brixton Masterplan. The masterplan was developed in consultation with local residents.

The Brixton SPD gives more detail of height. The Hondo Popes road site is on the edge of the Brixton Central Area next to Brixton Conservation Area. The Brixton Masterplan divided Brixton into different areas.

The Brixton central areas include Pop site, Brixton Rec, International house, Brixton station road and Popes road. Area that is available for regeneration and improvement of urban space.

The SPD in discussing future development around Pop says that the optimal height to fit into this area is ten storeys. 10 to 15 storeys would have adverse impact and over 15 storeys would have "significant adverse impact" ( Brixton SPD 4.1.2). The Hondo site is directly adjacent to the Brixton Conservation Area.

Even Hondo says in their planning statement that the proposed development would be most visible in central parts of Brixton.

Hondo says that in the pre application public consultation that height was raised as a concern. They have dropped height by 11 metres. That is not much. It is still 19 storeys.

The revised Local Plan ( which carries little planning weight unfortunately) adds that this site should have low buildings. It is part of updated design principles for this site. The site is land between the viaducts including the Hondo owned site.

"The council will support development on the site that:
(x) proposes low buildings to protect the amenity of new residential development on Coldharbour Lane adjoining the site."

From page 398 of Draft Revised Local Plan Site 16

Hondo justified height by saying it will be a Local Landmark. It will mark the location of Brixton overground station. This is patently false. The site is not near the Brixton overground station.

This Hondo plan is overdevelopment of the site. The height is detrimental to the adjacent Brixton Conservation Area from which it can be seen. It will also affect the residential amenity of the new residential development on Coldharbour lane. ( This is considered in the Revised Local Plan).

Further issue about the application.

The applicant says that the proposals will not future proof the building to be able to be connected to a local energy network.

This is part of Brixton SPD.

"- Major redevelopments should incorporate the
provision of heat and power energy centres and
appropriate energy network distribution, as well
as the ability for future developments to plug-in
and extend the network. The lowest carbon fuel
sources feasible should be used; and
- The roof spaces of existing and new buildings
should be considered a valuable commodity to be
exploited for energy generation and food growing."

( Brixton SPD 3.6.1)
An important part of the Brixton Masterplan / Brixton SPD was to make sure this would happen. It is an important part of green measures. Also roof space to be used for energy generation. As climate change is an important issue for Council this development should do these things. Is this being followed up by planning officers in further discussion with developer?

The applicant is going for BREEAM excellent and GLA "be lean" use of energy classification. This is not the highest classification - "Green".

Given that Brixton SPD adopted One Planet Living principles zero carbon strategies for the development need more exploration. The sustainability document is a start. It appears to say that developer is still looking at sustainability in design. How will this be furthered? How will it be dealt with at the planning committee? Will Lambeth planning officers negotiate to achieve a design in line with the adoption of OPL for Brixton? Lambeth Council aims to be Carbon Neutral by 2030. The Brixton SPD and Brixton Masterplan have aim of zero carbon through adoption of OPL in future so planning is one aspect of the Council aiming for Carbon Neutral by 2030 imo.

I would also like to see planning officers assess this application in relation to OPL. Present report to the planning committee to show how or not this proposed development would further OPL principles in Brixton.

Rainwater collection- Brixton SPD says:

"2 Water
Opportunities and key elements of the water strategy
might include:
- Rainwater collection in all new build development
and retrofitted where possible to existing
buildings;"

I can't see rainwater collection as part of this development. Can this be clarified? If not why?

The affordable office space. The applicant says that Impact Brixton will manage this. There is little detail on this. Application says talks are still going on with the Council.

I'm afraid this could be used to make the application more palatable to the Council. That the applicant may at a later stage say it's not "viable".

The policy on affordable office space is an emerging policy not adopted. So it does not carry so much planning weight.

Before planning approval is sought at committee stage concrete proposals need to be agreed. To ensure that the developer keeps to promises made in the planning proposals and does not back out of them at later stage citing "viability".

The Hondo planning statement says that Hondo as owners of the covered markets have a good track with the local community. So are well placed to regenerate this land. This is not the case. The treatment of Nour Cash and Carry gives cause for concern. This small business was under threat from Hondo. Only a well supported campaign by local residents along with local Cllrs / MP have led Hondo to negotiate.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 16, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I dont know what it means either and I know a bit about planning.
> 
> Put the relevant doc in post above.
> 
> ...



This maybe helpful?

*Departure applications*
A departure application is a planning application that is not in line with, or 'departs from', the development plan in force in the area where the application is being made. It used to be the case that the Secretary of State had to be notified if a local planning authority intended to approve a departure application.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> This maybe helpful?
> 
> *Departure applications*
> A departure application is a planning application that is not in line with, or 'departs from', the development plan in force in the area where the application is being made. It used to be the case that the Secretary of State had to be notified if a local planning authority intended to approve a departure application.


That should be clearly explained in the document sent out to the public.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 16, 2020)

editor said:


> That should be clearly explained in the document sent out to the public.


The public could google terms they don’t understand maybe?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The public could google terms they don’t understand maybe?


You do understand that not everyone is on the web, yes? And why should people have to look up the meaning of industry words on a_ public _consultation?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 16, 2020)

editor said:


> You do understand that not everyone is on the web, yes?


The library?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The library?


No, you're not going to troll this thread with your usual nonsense.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2020)

Started to read the Planning Statement Addendum (post 74)

Summed up at the end:



> 7.7. It is considered that if the council considers that the proposals do cause heritage harm
> then that any harm can only be less substantial. The applicant has therefore
> considered and weighed up any harm against the benefits offered by the proposals. It
> concludes that alongside the quality of the architecture proposed and the other public
> ...



The revised application has a few new things:

Setting back of the tall buildings by 2,5 m from Popes road. Thus making the new ground level space larger.

The heights of the two blocks stay the same. They are closer together.

The have increased the "community space". Also got on board the "Brixton Project" to produce doc about how this space will be used.

As quote says above the argument in the Addendum is saying any possible harm to local heritage is out weighed by the high standard of architecture and the community benefits.

One in particular they are dangling in front of Lambeth as a carrot is an annual extra i2.4 million in business rates on this site.

Hondo know the scheme should be knocked back due to height of the towers.  So they are banging on about community use and extra business rates for the Council.

The revised application imo is little different from the original one. Just more dressed up as being for community benefit.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

As Hondo are now going on about the new local community partner they have ( or well trained poodle) here is Brixton Project website:






						The Brixton Project – The Brixton Project creates and curates places and spaces in which everyone has an investment.
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com
				




Formerly the Design Trail. Now working with Hondo.

I do think a local community project that was the design trail should not be working with Hondo. Whose plans for Popes road have had a lot of community objections.

Brixton Project are helpng Hondo to make their money making plans more palatable for the Council to agree to.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> As Hondo are now going on about the new local community partner they have ( or well trained poodle) here is Brixton Project website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are the Brixton Project a Community Interest Company?
Sugests a more professional better funded setup than a mere charity like the Brixton Society or LJAG.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> As Hondo are now going on about the new local community partner they have ( or well trained poodle) here is Brixton Project website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you thought about dropping them a line with your concerns about their (ahem) 'participatory placemaking'?

I'll tweet them now to see if they want to get involved in discussing their plans with the Brixton community here.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Have you thought about dropping them a line with your concerns about their (ahem) 'participatory placemaking'?
> 
> I'll tweet them now to see if they want to get involved in discussing their plans with the Brixton community here.



Not sure I want to encourage them.

Hondo are going to use Brixton Project to justify their scheme.

This is large scheme and a token level of community involvement won't hit the profits of Hondo.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2020)

Looked up the two policies the Council quote in letter saying this is a "Departure Application".

From the Lambeth Local Plan ( 2015)

Policy Q26 part (ii) page 139

"Proposals for tal buildings will be supported where:

(ii) There is no adverse impact on the significance of strategic or loca views or heritage assests including their settings."

So Lambeth planning agree that this does have adverse impact. 

Hondo argue that this is a "Landmark" building for the area. That its of high design quality so allowable.

Site 16 of Lambeth Local Plan page 180.

This site covers that space between railway lines running through Brixton. So extends beyond the Hondo site ownership.

The officer does not say which bit of Site 16 guidelines this application is a departure from. So im guessing its this one:

Council will support development which:

(x) proposes low building to protect the amenity of the new residential development on Coldharbour lane adjoining the site.

Hondo application is not low buildings. 


However Hondo spin it this application is not in line with the intent of locally agreed planning policy for the Brixton area. Hondo are trying to use the loophole of it being such a well designed building that this outweighs affect of the height. But this imo goes against the intent of the planning policy that has been agreed.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Looked up the two policies the Council quote in letter saying this is a "Departure Application".
> 
> From the Lambeth Local Plan ( 2015)
> 
> ...


Absolutely no impact at all, m'lud.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Not sure I want to encourage them.
> 
> Hondo are going to use Brixton Project to justify their scheme.
> 
> This is large scheme and a token level of community involvement won't hit the profits of Hondo.


Well I tweeted the Brixton Project but they declined to participate in this thread. Meanwhile:


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Started to read the Planning Statement Addendum (post 74)
> 
> Summed up at the end:
> 
> ...


About the Brixton Project: 



> The Brixton Project provides strategic guidance for building creative, resilient urban environments which delight and unite.
> Our process breaks down into three streams:
> 1. Unique insight gathering
> 2. Inclusive and constructive consultation
> ...








						The Brixton Project – The Brixton Project creates and curates places and spaces in which everyone has an investment.
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> About the Brixton Project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn’t the design trail linked with squire and partners in previous years ?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Wasn’t the design trail linked with squire and partners in previous years ?


I think you're right. It seems they like to stick to the new, monied people.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2020)

The deadline for comments has been extended to 7th Aug. So far there's 324 objections and just 4 supporting Hondo's monstrous tower. 






						20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RECONSULTATION DUE TO EXTERNAL DESIGN CHANGES TO THE BUILDING FACADES AS WELL AS RELOCATION OF THE COMMUNITY FLOORSPACE AT THE FIRST FLOOR LEVEL. PLEASE REFER TO THE SEPTEMBER 2020 COVER LETTER FOR FURTHER DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2020)

editor said:


> The deadline for comments has been extended to 7th Aug. So far there's 324 objections and just 4 supporting Hondo's monstrous tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im slightly confused by this. Looking at it. I dont think the older comment have been invalidated. 

What is being asked is comments on the updated application. 

Height of towers stays the same. Which is the main issue.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im slightly confused by this. Looking at it. I dont think the older comment have been invalidated.
> 
> What is being asked is comments on the updated application.
> 
> Height of towers stays the same. Which is the main issue.


It would be a bit of a flanker if Lambeth Planning said "we had 324 objections, but only 24 to the amended proposal" or words to that effect.  Surely if that did happen any councillor on the Planning subcommittee would - in conscience - be moved to refuse the application anyway? 

Knowing Lambeth  one of the factors they fear is a developer appeal - because of the costs. Is Hondo rich enough to blackmail Lambeth Planning Committee?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> It would be a bit of a flanker if Lambeth Planning said "we had 324 objections, but only 24 to the amended proposal" or words to that effect.  Surely if that did happen any councillor on the Planning subcommittee would - in conscience - be moved to refuse the application anyway?
> 
> Knowing Lambeth  one of the factors they fear is a developer appeal - because of the costs. Is Hondo rich enough to blackmail Lambeth Planning Committee?



This application reminds me of the Hero of Switzerland application.

Its taken that planning is straightforward. Planning rules are set and that is that.

On Hero application the large tower meant that the development exceeded density limits for the site. The Chief planner turned up at Planning Committee to say that the reason planning said the application should be agreed was that officers should be flexible on the rules. 

This application for Hero site was going to bring in so many new homes that the fact that it contradicted density should be set aside.

I think the actual word from Chief planner was not to be "mechanical " about the planning rules. 

IMO planning is political. 

Hondo are using high profile Black architect, saying they are helping to regenerate the area. So fact that the towers go against planning guidelines should be set aside.

This is imo a political planning application. 

Be interesting to see how the Labour dominated planning committee deal with this.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2020)

my comments to planning on the "re consultation" 



I have previously put comments in.

Received letter dated 9th July from Lambeth planning for a "re consultation" due to changes to original application.

The letter states this is a "Departure Application" as it is a departure from Policy Q26 part (ii) and Site Allocation Site 16 Brixton Central ( between the viaducts) of the Lambeth Local Plan 2015.

I further object due to fact that Lambeth Planning agree this goes against the Local Plan in two significant ways.

Moving the building back a few metre and adding a token more of so called community space is beside the point.

The height of the proposed development remains the same. Therefore as it departs from agreed planning policy it should be rejected.

The applicant argues the benefits of the scheme out weigh the fact that its to high.

This is not the point. The point is that Local Plan was consulted on and agreed with local community.

The Council should reject planning applications like this which go against agreed planning policy to guide development in Brixton.

They should not be swayed by a large developer arguing benefits to Brixton community outweigh agreed policy.


----------



## technical (Aug 13, 2020)

Application going to planning committee on 25th August. Recommended for approval by officers


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2020)

I got that today. 

Says in email that this is a "Departure Application" as it goes against the Lambeth local plan guidelines for development in this area.

I'm not happy officers are recommending approval.

What is the point of consulting and agreeing with residents guidelines to develop land in Brixton when the planning dept does not back them up.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2020)

technical said:


> Application going to planning committee on 25th August. Recommended for approval by officers


It's not like anyone had objected to the application, is it? Oh wait.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2020)

Why does Lambeth Planning have a post office box in Winchester? (Bottom of Gramsci's post about teconsultation on previous page).

Clearly that development is godawful.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Why does Lambeth Planning have a post office box in Winchester? (Bottom of Gramsci's post about teconsultation on previous page).
> 
> Clearly that development is godawful.



Because Lambeth a Coop Council decided to outsource their postroom services to Winchester.

They had perfectly good postroom in the old Town Hall.

One would have thought they would want too set example as a big local employer and keep it inhouse giving jobs to local people.


----------



## technical (Aug 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I got that today.
> 
> Says in email that this is a "Departure Application" as it goes against the Lambeth local plan guidelines for development in this area.
> 
> ...



Because we have a discretionary planning system - the decision makers have some leeway to take into account other factors such as public benefits as well as local and national planning policies. In some senses the site is suitable for greater density given its town centre location and good public transport links - but the size and height of the building would be way out of character with the surrounding area. To me, this should be enough to refuse this application - something lower and with a smaller footprint would work here, but the applicants would probably say it needs to be this big to viable. 

My guess here is that Lambeth have one eye on the extra business rates this would generate, and will be wary of the costs of Hondo going to appeal. That's how big developers wear local authorities down. Depressing, but true.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 14, 2020)

Why would anyone want to build office space now?


----------



## technical (Aug 14, 2020)

It obviously takes some time between getting planning permission and finishing the building - developers (if they have deep enough pockets) often think beyond immediate recessions and will be thinking that by time this is built things will have returned to normal. Although obviously this is not a 'normal' recession. 

Who knows - it might get permission, but then never get built.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2020)

technical said:


> Because we have a discretionary planning system - the decision makers have some leeway to take into account other factors such as public benefits as well as local and national planning policies. In some senses the site is suitable for greater density given its town centre location and good public transport links - but the size and height of the building would be way out of character with the surrounding area. To me, this should be enough to refuse this application - something lower and with a smaller footprint would work here, but the applicants would probably say it needs to be this big to viable.
> 
> My guess here is that Lambeth have one eye on the extra business rates this would generate, and will be wary of the costs of Hondo going to appeal. That's how big developers wear local authorities down. Depressing, but true.



This is a problem. The officers are using discretionary powers in way that they know is significantly deviating from the Local Plan

The officers report won't be available yet. So don't know what justification officers are using.

At the Hero of Switzerland planning application committee meeting senior planner turned up to urge committee to agree application. It was over density plan of this small site. Officer said that Local Plan could be interpreted in flexible way.

So senior planning officers are in effect making political decisions on what is best for an area. Regarding the Local Plan as just  rough guidance.

Local plans are consulted on and are one of few ways ordinary people have a say in their area

With large development the long pre application process means in practice the senior planner and developers get into close relationship. Between them decide what is best.

Then officers recommend approval to planning committee. I've seen as senior officers talk down to Cllrs on planning committee if they bring up criticisms

Lambeth did have some good LD Cllrs on planning committee who would stand up to officers and developers. They are gone

This is only going to get worse if Tories reform of planning goes ahead.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This is a problem. The officers are using discretionary powers in way that they know is significantly deviating from the Local Plan
> 
> The officers report won't be available yet. So don't know what justification officers are using.
> 
> ...


I've not encountered or heard from anyone who is favour of the Hondo Enormotower. The only people who seem to like it are Hondo, Lambeth Council and the newly arrived, freshly shapeshifted 'Brixton Project' who I guess will do very nicely out of this if it goes ahead.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2020)

editor said:


> I've not encountered or heard from anyone who is favour of the Hondo Enormotower. The only people who seem to like it are Hondo, Lambeth Council and the newly arrived, freshly shapeshifted 'Brixton Project' who I guess will do very nicely out of this if it goes ahead.



I do think that this Labour Council has nothing to lose by giving Hondo a hard time. Even if its symbolic and Hondo win on appeal.

I get more and more angry that I engage in the system and when it comes down to it the planning documents I was consulted on mean little. 

If the Coop Council means anything the Council should stick by agreed rules for development in Brixton. Not wring their hands and say its all to difficult.

TBF Im sick of all this farce that is local democracy.

If you are a DJ wealthy property developer you're going to get your way. 

This is all that is wrong with this country.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 15, 2020)

It does seem somewhat pointless to have a local development plan and then blatantly ignore it. 

I'm having to learn more about planning processes for work, and certainly all the applications our teams are working on are written to align with local development plans, not at odds with them. That in this case they're not suggests corruption within the council.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> It does seem somewhat pointless to have a local development plan and then blatantly ignore it.
> 
> I'm having to learn more about planning processes for work, and certainly all the applications our teams are working on are written to align with local development plans, not at odds with them. That in this case they're not suggests corruption within the council.



I would not say its corruption as in money changing hands.

People are under the illusion that the planning process is a straightforward neutral system. Rules are set in place, application is judged on these rules. The fantasy of the liberal State.

Planning is political. Its a mish mash of consulation, appeals, working with planning departments and government rule changes.

The "viability assessments" for affordable housing are one such innovation. Now a whole industry of consultants argue the case at planning level. It appears to be neutral and rational. Its not.

Another is "permitted development"


All these are in practise ways capitalist developers can maximise profits. Stuff the social consequences. Argument is that they help get the economy going.

Worse still is the radical right government proposed reforms of the planning system. This government wants to finish the Thatcher revolution. That is how they see themselves.









						Race to the bottom: reform to planning system in England could be catastrophic
					

Government’s dramatic building reforms likely to cut democratic input into the planning process by half




					www.theguardian.com
				




I heard the Tory minister ( friend of developer) talk about this on the radio.

Main thing in his view was that the vociferous minority who hold up planning applications with their objections should be stopped.

( those supporting the introduction of LTNs in Lambeth under pandemic emergency rules argue the same. That unrepresentative vociferous groups hold up or water down measures for the public good. Exactly the same argument the Tories use)

Its why I here have been disparaged as someone who likes being part of the "awkward" squad. Im not. Its just that Im out of step with how society is going.

As technical says planning officers have leeway.

Large developments are going to put a local planning authority under a lot of pressure to accept. They in eyes of a New Labour authority like Lambeth bring in a large amount of inward investment from the private sector. Money that local authorities don't have.

Its worth looking back to post war 60s and 70s when Local Council like Lambeth had its one architects dept. Was producing plans for the socialist reconstruction of Brixton. Only the Rec and Barrier Block were built. Whatever the faults of the post war period it was doable then. Now the idea that locally elected Councils can regenerate areas for benefit of there voters/ the working class is considered off the wall utopianism. Then it was mainstream.

Its not corruption that is the issue. Its the acceptance that neo liberalism is the norm. Any opposition or deviation from it marks one out as out of step with how the world works.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

Despite fewer than 1% of the 707 comments on the planning site being in favour, Lambeth is recommending that the Hondo Enormo-Tower goes ahead - despite it breaking its own guidelines. Lambeth Officers recommend approval for controversial Hondo Enormo-Tower along Pope’s Road ahead of Planning Applications Committee


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

Their website says:


> We offer insight, consultation and the commissioning of public creativity.
> We connect business, citizens and creative networks to bring the positive power of creativity to the heart of local communities.
> When people play an active part in shaping their world, it makes that world a better place for everyone.
> We call it participatory placemaking.


And


> From community resilience to environmental issues; inclusion to equity, working together ensures change happens with us, not to us.


Yet they've signed up to be part of the Hondo Enormo-Tower project which just_ 0.5%_ of the 707 comments were in favour of, they're working with Hondo who are pretty much universally hated by the local community after they tried to kick Nour Cash & Carry out of Brixton Village, and they were the people who threw the owners of the 414 into the street - and then left their home of 30 years empty for 15 months.

Thoughts?






						The Brixton Project – The Brixton Project creates and curates places and spaces in which everyone has an investment.
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com


----------



## Rushy (Aug 16, 2020)

I've read the What We Do page but I'm not sure that I properly get it. From the examples they have on the site, are they essentially a design consultancy which specialises in the quirkier small scale publicly funded public realm design projects?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Despite fewer than 1% of the 707 comments on the planning site being in favour, Lambeth is recommending that the Hondo Enormo-Tower goes ahead - despite it breaking its own guidelines. Lambeth Officers recommend approval for controversial Hondo Enormo-Tower along Pope’s Road ahead of Planning Applications Committee


That is a blatant and outrageous decision.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 19, 2020)

Also, I've been reading about BlackSpace, a collective of 200 black designers, architects, artists and urban planners which actively works with black communities to provide spaces that actually work for the community. Be good if Lambeth had worked with a group like them on this project, instead of just building this megablock.


----------



## scmw (Aug 19, 2020)

Forgive my ignorance but what happens at the meeting in the 25th? Is it just a formality for approval?

I cant attend as I have a work meeting but this tower is a monstrosity. It will look outdated within a decade and be a huge eyesore.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

scmw said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what happens at the meeting in the 25th? Is it just a formality for approval?
> 
> I cant attend as I have a work meeting but this tower is a monstrosity. It will look outdated within a decade and be a huge eyesore.


Lambeth probably thank the 99.3% of residents who were against this project for contributing their valuable opinions and then rubber stamp the enormo-tower to the cheers of the millionaire socialite DJ and his pals. And Brixton Project.


----------



## scmw (Aug 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth probably thank the 99.3% of residents who were against this project for contributing their valuable opinions and then rubber stamp the enormo-tower to the cheers of the millionaire socialite DJ and his pals. And Brixton Project.


That is so pathetic, the only saving grace is that at least there is 300 odd bike spaces. The market Portion looks like a good set-up but presumably it will be pret, Costa, etc. Hopefully the councillors represent the community sentiment.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

scmw said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what happens at the meeting in the 25th? Is it just a formality for approval?
> 
> I cant attend as I have a work meeting but this tower is a monstrosity. It will look outdated within a decade and be a huge eyesore.



Its a Zoom type meeting. Ive never done one for Planning Committee.

I have attended Planning Commitee pre Covid to observe or object.

As this is a major application with objections it will be moved to front of the agenda.

A limited number of objectors will get three minutes each. A Ward Cllr can also address committee.

The Planning Committee is quasi judiical. It is made up of Cllrs. Each party gets a certain number depending on how many Cllrs they have overall.

In theory ( very much in theory) the Planning Committee is not whipped. Labour Cllrs can say and vote on it any way they want. That is the theory.

Its why I miss the LD Cllrs- they were a minority and always were the most questioning.

The applicant ( normally a group of people ) also put the case for the application to committee.

A big proposal like this usually means a powepoint presentation and a model.

Fuck knows how doing this on the internet is supposed to work.

The only people who can speak are the objector, applicant.

The people watching can't. Though Ive seen a lively audience at meetings.

Worst bit is when the Officer goes on. Given the planners are recommending approval officers ( they turn up on mass ) are likely to go on at great length about how they worked with applicant on this proposal and got all sorts of benefits for the community etc.

Cllrs on committee then can ask questions to applicant and discuss the application amongst themselves.

They can suggest send it back, amend it ,

If Committee refuse approval the applicant can appeal. This is something the Council tries to avoid. So often the officer urge Committee to play safe. 

In this case height is an consideratio which could imo be justification to refuse. 

Vote is taken at end of discussion.

If it goes on to long the Chair will push it to a vote.

The odds are stacked against objectors if planning officer recommends approval.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

Officers report is now online. 

The report gives detail on why planning dept support recommending application. 

Worth a look as it has the comments by major objectors. 

Starts at page 27.

Glanced at it . Grim reading. Some good objections by Brixton Society , Historic England .

Officers argue height issue/ affect on Brixton visually can be overlooked by the public benefit this scheme brings. 

Really awful officer report from what Ive seen of it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

Agenda for Planning Applications Committee on Tuesday 25 August 2020, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Officers report is now online.
> 
> The report gives detail on why planning dept support recommending application.
> 
> ...


What fucking planet are these people on?


> The height and massing of the development has been assessed in relation to its impact from a wide range of viewpoints and has been found to be satisfactory. An assessment of the current application’s impact on nearby heritage assets surrounding the site has identified less than substantial harm would result. This view is supported by both the GLA and Historic England who have also come to the same conclusion.


Here's what Historic England said:


> Historic England do not consider that the harm arising from the proposal has clear and convincing justification as required and the proposal would not deliver any heritage benefits that would help to offset the harm.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

editor said:


> What fucking planet are these people on?
> 
> Here's what Historic England said:



I need to try to read the report properly. But it seems particularly poor. Almost as though the Plannning dept is using the arguments of the applicant Hondo.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

This is fucking awful.

Page 30 of the report posted above in post 122

Here is what the Planning Department say:


> The application has been advertised as a departure from policy on the basis that it is not in accordance with
> the Policy Q26, part (ii) ‘there is no adverse impact on the significance of strategic or local views or heritage
> assets including their settings’; and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' -
> Design principles and key development consideration (x) ‘proposes low buildings to protect the amenity of
> ...




So the officer is taking a extremely flexible approach to the agreed planning guidelines. Ones the community was consulted on to guide development in Brixton.

Looks like Mr Cassidy the planning officer has forgotten who he is supposed to be working for. He isn't supposed to be working for the developer.

The Policies that the application departs from aren't minor things. They are important part of the Local Plan.

Officer follows Hondo saying benefits of scheme outweigh it being a departure application.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

I'd say the decision by Planniing dept that the benefits of the scheme outweigh it departing from the Local Plan is a political decision by Planning. Who are taking it upon themselves to decide what is best for Brixton.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 20, 2020)

editor said:


> What fucking planet are these people on?
> 
> Here's what Historic England said:



It's going to be a 19-storey monument to undemocratic local governance. At least there will be no hiding from it.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This is fucking awful.
> 
> Page 30 of the report posted above in post 122
> 
> ...


Have the supposed benefits been clearly described within the report? It's all very well saying that there will be benefits, but if they were real they would be listed.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2020)

I see the planning committtee is going to be on Microsoft Teams.
Why is this? How many people can access it?

I have an old XP machine which is quite happy on Zoom - so I am deeply disappointed to be even further disenfranchised as Teams will not even load on my PC.
Anybody got any suggestions - other than spending a month's pension on a new PC down at Curry's?


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 21, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I see the planning committtee is going to be on Microsoft Teams.
> Why is this? How many people can access it?
> 
> I have an old XP machine which is quite happy on Zoom - so I am deeply disappointed to be even further disenfranchised as Teams will not even load on my PC.
> Anybody got any suggestions - other than spending a month's pension on a new PC down at Curry's?


Teams is just a wrapper for lots of other Microsoft collaboration tools - chat, Sharepoint, Office 365, Skype, etc. To attend a meeting you can just open the link in a web browser rather than download the whole package. If you have a smartphone then there's an app too.

Do make sure you've got good anti-virus on that XP machine though. It hasn't been getting security updates since 2014 - as an operating system it's now old enough to vote!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 21, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I see the planning committtee is going to be on Microsoft Teams.
> Why is this? How many people can access it?
> 
> I have an old XP machine which is quite happy on Zoom - so I am deeply disappointed to be even further disenfranchised as Teams will not even load on my PC.
> Anybody got any suggestions - other than spending a month's pension on a new PC down at Curry's?


It's free and tends to hold up better than zoom to multiple people across different locations ime.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Have the supposed benefits been clearly described within the report? It's all very well saying that there will be benefits, but if they were real they would be listed.



Im reading through report and yes it does. 

New public toilets.
Community Space
Affordable office space
New square

Not saying that this is enough to outweigh not being in accordance with the Local Plan.

Haven't read whole report yet. 

Impression is as Ive being going through offices rebuttal of Historic England, Brixton Society , local residents objections is that as Planning dept say this is a "Departure Application". They agree with objectors who say height is not in line with Local Plan and the development causes harm to nearby Conservation area.

But in view of planning dept the community benefits they have got out of the developer outweigh all other valid criticisms of this proposal in Planning terms related to it departing from the Local Plan. 

Which I strongly disagree with. Planning dept should not be viewing this application in that way.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Have the supposed benefits been clearly described within the report? It's all very well saying that there will be benefits, but if they were real they would be listed.



A cash strapped inner London Council is deparate for investment. Any investment to build infrastructure and create jobs. Its given the planning dept the nod to do deals with big developers like Hondo. Be really flexible and inventive with planning guidelines.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> A cash strapped inner London Council is deparate for investment. Any investment to build infrastructure and create jobs. Its given the planning dept the nod to do deals with big developers like Hondo. Be really flexible and inventive with planning guidelines.


So I get that's the economic benefits, what are the social benefits? What are the community benefits? These are so-called benefits named time and time again that generally fail to materialise when the project is constructed. How many full time jobs will be created? How may permanent jobs? Are these retail or skilled trades?

I get that in lean times the planning department would rather a site being developed rather than not but the same names keep appearing.

ETA: cross posted about benefits


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im reading through report and yes it does.
> 
> New public toilets.
> Community Space
> ...


Would that be similar to the "community space" Lost in Brixton, I wonder...

And a 'new square'? Whoop-de-fucking-do.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> So I get that's the economic benefits, what are the social benefits? What are the community benefits? These are so-called benefits named time and time again that generally fail to materialise when the project is constructed. How many full time jobs will be created? How may permanent jobs? Are these retail or skilled trades?
> 
> I get that in lean times the planning department would rather a site being developed rather than not but the same names keep appearing.
> 
> ETA: cross posted about benefits



I agree these are good questions.

On the Community benefits.

These are likely to be watered down once the development is up and running.

The officer is saying they will be written into planning agreement if the Planning Committee pass the application.

What happens at Planning Committee is that officer will recommend approval and also ask for delegated authority to finalise community benefits.

Which means it will be down to officers to do. With no more oversight from Cllrs.

I am starting to have an issue with this "delegated authority" way of working.

IMO the planning committee should be allowed to ask for officer to come back to get approval for agreement on community benefits.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Would that be similar to the "community space" Lost in Brixton, I wonder...
> 
> And a 'new square'? Whoop-de-fucking-do.


Does Brixton need more office space, given that there's a potential glut of office space in London already?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Would that be similar to the "community space" Lost in Brixton, I wonder...
> 
> And a 'new square'? Whoop-de-fucking-do.



On the new square.

Its correct that this is in the planning documents for the area.

My arguement is that Hondo bought the site with full knowledge that the Local Plan/ Brixton SPD had guidelines for how this site was to be developed.

The planning officer arguing that this "departure" ( height) should be allowed because the developer is , in effect , following the Local Plan / Brixton SPD in other aspects is not logical.

Developer buys site with knowledge of planning guidelines. So developer cannot imo be let off the hook buy arguing what is part of the Local Plan/Brixton SPD is a "community benefit" The whole point of Local planning policy is to stop this kind of thing. Horsetrading.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Does Brixton need more office space, given that there's a potential glut of office space in London already?



The MP Helen Hayes brought up issue of permitted development.

Under present planning rules if developer can't rent the office space they could change it to housing. Without need of affordable.

Officer concedes the point and says it will be written into application that it has to stay as office space.

But given appeals etc I do wonder how watertight that would be.

Given the economic situation and change in working patterns due to Covid I wonder if office space is needed now. If governemt will relax planning rules even further. 

Developer was thinking of hotel on site at first pre Covid and then realised it would not get support so changed to office space.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The MP Helen Hayes brought up issue of permitted development.
> 
> Under present planning rules if developer can't rent the office space they could change it to housing. Without need of affordable.
> 
> ...


I think that is was all a front to have their hotel/flats and are gaming the system


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2020)

Fight the tower! Brixton activists launch campaign against the Hondo Enormo-Tower in Pope’s Road, Brixton


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Fight the tower! Brixton activists launch campaign against the Hondo Enormo-Tower in Pope’s Road, Brixton


good luck! though in my mind Londons done for on this issue - high blocks of flats are going up everywhere, dwarfing the previous beuilidngs and ruining the skylines

Bromley is now blighted with this





from that angle you cant tell how dwarfing it is - other than maybe looking at hte victorian terraces at the bottom, which are the norm around there


Kidrbooke has now got this - really fucking up the classic view from Blackheath by the way





as for Croydon








						When this absolutely massive 68-storey skyscraper will be built in Croydon
					

One Lansdowne will the same height as Britain's second-tallest building




					www.mylondon.news
				




.... Lewisham and Elephant also now fully blighted
THe City and Docklands obviously disgrace


Its all over as far as I can tell.
I blame Ken Livingstone, though it wouldve happened eventually i guess








						Livingstone's towering legacy
					

The London mayor's attitude to planning has won him both friends and enemies




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2020)

Excellent in-depth analysis here: Historic England slam Hondo Enormo-Tower’s ‘significant harmful visual impact’ on Brixton ahead of Lambeth Planning meeting


----------



## Leon Kreitzman (Aug 22, 2020)

Historic England were distinctly underwhelmed by the whole YNTH design  but the Planning Committee was not interested. This Council is shameless


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I see the planning committtee is going to be on Microsoft Teams.
> Why is this? How many people can access it?
> 
> I have an old XP machine which is quite happy on Zoom - so I am deeply disappointed to be even further disenfranchised as Teams will not even load on my PC.
> Anybody got any suggestions - other than spending a month's pension on a new PC down at Curry's?



I cut and pasted the link from here

It worked on my Android tablet and  Android phone. Downloaded the App.

looked up and requirements are here









						Hardware requirements for Microsoft Teams - Microsoft Teams
					

In this article, you'll learn about the hardware requirements needed to install and run Microsoft Teams.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I cut and pasted the link from here
> 
> It worked on my Android tablet and  Android phone. Downloaded the App.
> 
> ...


I did find that it offered an option like "view on web instead".
I await to see if that works on the night.

I hear one of our ward councillors is going to speak against the application.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 23, 2020)

editor said:


> My April Fools just gave them ideas
> 
> Brixton Village to turn into a vibrant, late night ‘Club Hub’ with music pods, VIP rooms and artisan cocktail bars


Reminds me of how many mythical cop toys in 2001AD got developed and used by police.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 23, 2020)

It's important to object I agree, it's just in the wrong place for Brixton that's for sure,  but you do wonder with an enormo recession on the horizon whether any of this will get built anyway?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> It's important to object I agree, it's just in the wrong place for Brixton that's for sure,  but you do wonder with an enormo recession on the horizon whether any of this will get built anyway?



Good point. 

Read most officers report. Officers argue that the negative effect of the tower on local heritage is offest by its economic and social benefits. 

One of which is large amount of office space. 

The report goes to great lengths to say that there is a lack of local office space. That unlike other parts of central London this has not increased.

This argument no longer holds. 

Whole sections on inner London office space are now empty. 

Been told this will go into the next year. 

PWC have a large office by Charing Cross Station. They have told their staff to wfm indefinitely now. 

The pandemic is changing how people work. 

So the studies that officers are using are now out of date. 

Officer in the report is ambiguous about calling it office space. 

They now say the proposed development is in the new Creative Entreprise Zone. ( What officers call creative and digital industries) . 

And are still explorig with applicant "maker" spaces. Not quite sure what that means in the case of this design which is office space not industrial. 

So could still argue that its relevant. 

As Council now want Brixton to be a CEZ.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Reading the very depressing officers report another thing comes up.

The much vaunted "permeability" that this proposal offers is not what it seems.

Applicant has apparently got a railway arch free to put in north south pedestrian access. But its not clear to me that this definite.

Officer says long term "permeability" will be long term. As the railway arches in the north of the site are occupied.

That would be the DIY shop / second hand shop.

So more scope for gentrification in the future.

Officer urges applicant to work with NR/ Archco for long term solution.

Permeability east / west is not possible as the applicant is going to use Valentia entrance for delivery entrance. So been advised that east west pedestrian access is not allowed for safety reasons ( delivey vehicles and pedestrians to near.)

This wiill mean in practise that the ground floor area of shops is a dead end. It wont be open and permeable. It will be an enclosed space.

Get out for this is long term solutions to be thought of.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Having read most of the officers report Im now really pissed off.

Officer has whole section about planning and heritage.

The tower does cause "harm". Officer has decided its "less than substantial".

Under Planning Regulations the planning authority can make a decision to over ride effect on heritage. My reading is that the local planning authority must make a presumption to safeguard heritage under case law and national guidance.

This is why the officer makes such a big thing of the social/ economic and community benefits of the scheme ( in planning dept and Regeneration dept view)

Its why the applicant came forward at later stage to offer more for the community side of it.

Under a section 106 agreement a long term plan will be developed in consultation with the local community for community use.

The Regeneration dept of the Council have had a hand in this.

They are included in the report as supporting the proposed development.

So to repeat throughout the officers report the planning dept acknowledge this proposal goes against the Local Plan and harms local heritage.

IMO the Planning Department and Regeneration department have not been working to represent the interests of the community.

The Local Plan/ Brixton SPD ( which grew out of Brixton Masterplan) were made including consultation with the local community.

This is a major test of these guidelines for development in Brixton and officers have sided with developer.

This is not acceptable.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Another thing. These officers reports come out a week before the Planning Committee. 

Officers in Regeneration and Planning have spent months talking to Hondo about this. 

All the public gets is a week to read report. Then a few people get a couple of minutes at Planning committee. 

The whole system works in practise in favour of big developers. 

In this borough.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Did I miss something?

The officers report. Section on Tall buildings and design excellance. All the more important as this is right next to Brixton Conservation Area.


> 8.2.125 In relation to Policy Q26, part (iii) the proposal does not achieve a design excellence in terms of its
> form – it is too tall and dominant, silhouette – (it is blocky and dominant) or detailing – (the diagrid
> at high level draws undue attention to the building).



Leaves me speechless. And officers are recommding approval.

Yet the conclusion to report ( section 9.. Which is what most people will jump to as summary) states:



> 9.9 The height of the development in this highly publically accessible location is considered to be
> acceptable. *The proposed building on the site has been sensitively designed, *taking its cue from
> the surrounding and historic context of the site, and would respect the character, context and the
> form and scale of neighbouring buildings and would sit comfortably within the streetscene and
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Have the supposed benefits been clearly described within the report? It's all very well saying that there will be benefits, but if they were real they would be listed.



Ive read most of the report now. Here is the list from the report.

9.7 However, as the proposal represents a departure from adopted local plan policy and has been
identified as causing ‘less than substantial’ harm it is important to identify the public benefits that
would outweigh these in line with paragraph 196 of the NPPF. These benefits are considered to be:
Be
 New and Diverse Employment Opportunities – the creation of a new office floorspace
ecosystem providing flexible office and workspace accommodation, including medium, small
and micro workspaces well suited to small creative and cultural businesses and start-ups;

 Jobs – the creation of approximately 1,600 on-site jobs across a range of sectors and
additional jobs during construction and from associated resident and occupier expenditures;
local employment and training initiatives; and the provision of 10% affordable workspace
(2,544sqm) within the development;

 Community – the provision of dedicated community floorspace within the development and the
use of the publicly accessible central space within the market by the community to host events.

 Transport – investment in local public transport infrastructure, including contributions towards
improving Brixton Rail Station; providing additional bus services in the area; improving cycle
parking in the town centre; improvements to signage and walking/cycling routes along Atlantic
Road & Brixton Station Road; and a commitment to 50% freight consolidation to reduce
servicing trips to and from the site;

 Public Realm – the delivery of a new public square on Pope’s Road to support a range of uses
and to create a multi-functional, inclusive, useable public space; and

 Public facilities – the provision of new and expanded public toilets within the development to
replace the existing date block in Popes road.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Another bit of the officers report says this:



> 8.2.116 However, whilst it is often the case that considered detailing can lessen perceived bulk and play
> down the appearance of mass, as stated above it is often the sheer scale of the proposal (its
> oppressive bulk, scale and mass) that is problematic. For example, whilst the brick frame carrying
> relatively square windows is an attractive concept which responds well to the local context, when it
> ...



So officers report says the size of the building is the problem. It does not matter how much surface appearance is altered.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Here are the national planning guidelines discussed in the officers report.



> 8.2.42 There is therefore a “strong presumption” against granting planning permission for development
> which would harm a heritage asset. In the Forge Field case the High Court explained that the
> presumption is a statutory one. It is not irrefutable. It can be outweighed by material considerations
> powerful enough to do so. But a local planning authority can only properly strike the balance
> ...



IMO the officers have not proved the balance is in favour of the development.

The presumption against granting planning permission is not set aside because officer says the harm is less then substantial. Which is part of officer argument in report. The case law is cllear. Harm is harm.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The MP Helen Hayes brought up issue of permitted development.
> 
> Under present planning rules if developer can't rent the office space they could change it to housing. Without need of affordable.
> 
> Officer concedes the point and says it will be written into application that it has to stay as office space.



Are you sure? I though office to C3 PD right only applied to offices in use before March 2013?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Are you sure? I though office to C3 PD right only applied to offices in use before March 2013?



Its what she says ( 6.4.7 of report. ). I dont know if this is accurate.



> There is no evidence to suggest that there will be demand for 21 storeys of workspace in
> central Brixton, at the level of rent required to support a new tall building, in the foreseeable
> future. These issues would be solely a matter of risk for the applicant, were it not for the current
> government's policy relating to the expansion of permitted development rights. I raise this
> ...




Officer replies in report:


> 6.4.8 Officer comment: the demand for office accommodation within Brixton and the height and design
> quality of the development has been fully considered as set out in the ‘Assessment’ section of this
> report. An appropriate condition is suggested that will restrict the office accommodation from
> switching to residential use under permitted development.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

I think the planning department could have turnned down the application.

If applicant had put in for 10 to 14 floors approx depending on height of ceiling then I think officers may have needed to say yes.

They should have stood up to the developer on the excessive mass and height of the proposal. 

The report has all over it officers deciding what is best for Brixton. Being to close to Hondo.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its what she says ( 6.4.7 of report. ). I dont know if this is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In September Class B1 (office) will become class E - commercial, business and service. The idea is that you can change between class E uses without planning permission.  That does not include C3 resi. The B1 change to resi will still be available until next year under the old rules - but only for offices in  use on/by March 2013.

Maybe they are trying to anticipate future changes to the planning rules?
Although I am not that familiar with the new rules so it is entirely possible that I have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 23, 2020)

We're all in it together.









						Revealed: London councils take funds from developers to pay for planning guidelines
					

Critics say ‘poachers have become gamekeepers’ as a result, but councils deny conflict of interest




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2020)

Sent this to my Coldharbour Ward Cllrs:



Dear Ward Cllrs,

Im writing to complain about the way the planning and regeneration officers have dealt with the Hondo planning application. 

Ive read most of the officer report for Planning Committee that is coming up this week. 

The planning officers report for the Hondo planning application committee has whole section about planning and heritage in the report 

The tower does cause "harm". The application is a , in officers words, a departure from agreed planning policy for the area.

Under Planning Regulations the planning authority can make a decision to over ride effect on heritage. My reading is that the local planning authority must make a presumption to safeguard heritage under case law and national guidance.

This is why the officer makes such a big thing of the social/ economic and community benefits of the scheme ( in planning dept and Regeneration dept view). They say damage to heritage can be set aside if the benefits of a scheme outweigh it. I don't think they have proved that in the report. Nor should they be taking what is in effect a political decision on what is best for Brixton. They should stick to what has been agreed locally.

The same with the Regeneration department. In the report they say they support the scheme. They should have stayed out of it and remained neutral on a contentious planning application like this. 

The Local Plan/ Brixton SPD ( which grew out of Brixton Masterplan) were made including consultation with the local community. I took part in the Brixton Masterplan and Brixton SPD consultation through Future Brixton.

Future Brixton was set up to give local community a say in the future development of Brixton. 

This is a major test of these guidelines for development in Brixton and officers have sided with developer.

What is the point of local people taking part in consultations on the development of Brixton when officers don't back up planning policies that are agreed?

The planning department could have told Hondo the tower was to high and lower it to acceptable height in line with local planning policy to reduce effect on local heritage. 

Reading the report and its clear the Planning and Regeneration departments have been working closely with the developer to produce a scheme. Despite both knowing its a "departure" from the Local Plan. They have ignored Historic England., The Brixton Society and local people. Some of whom put in valid obections about the height and mass of the tower. Which officers accept as valid. 

Officers should be working to support the local community not working to support a developer's planning application. 

Given officers recommend approval its going to be very difficult for planning committee to reject it.


----------



## VivLewis (Aug 24, 2020)

Very good summaries of the issues here from local MP Helen Hayes and from the Brixton Society (have to confess I helped with the drafting).   Helen Hayes and Alan Piper (Brixton Society's secretary) have both applied to speak at  at Planning Applications committee tomorrow night and had to provide the text of their statements to Lambeth's Democratic Services.  I think Emma Nye one of the local Coldharbour ward councillors is also planning to speak.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2020)

VivLewis said:


> Very good summaries of the issues here from local MP Helen Hayes and from the Brixton Society (have to confess I helped with the drafting).   Helen Hayes and Alan Piper (Brixton Society's secretary) have both applied to speak at  at Planning Applications committee tomorrow night and had to provide the text of their statements to Lambeth's Democratic Services.  I think Emma Nye one of the local Coldharbour ward councillors is also planning to speak.



That's a new thing- sending text to democratic services. I can't see why that is needed. Its extra work for objectors.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> That's a new thing- sending text to democratic services. I can't see why that is needed. Its extra work for objectors.


And less for the committee clerk(s) who now cut and paste into their minutes. But at least they have less excuse for mishearing their dictaphones!


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2020)

Buzzed: Brixton MP Helen Hayes urges Lambeth Planning to reject the proposed Hondo Enormo-Tower


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2020)

putting aside the impact of the finished tower I am wondering about the fuckeries caused by the construction work.
I’m no expert but it looks to me like a very tight space to be building such an edifice
given that materials will be needed to be shipped in and out of such a tight space where the roads already struggle
i can see this project making a large chunk of town inaccessible for no small period of time which will have a knock on effect on surroundings, noise, pollution etc , just thinking aloud because these  projects don’t build themselves by magic overnight I read this morning that the street market around the elephant shopping centre is going to close soon for the regeneration project there with calamitous results for the market traders and their customers.


----------



## scmw (Aug 24, 2020)

I was speaking with one of the councillors who provided a list of material reasons why a development can be legally rejected. If this gets approved tomorrow then it will be an embarrassment for the council.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2020)

Nobody wants this fucking pointless fugly tower apart from the millionaire DJ twat and his NY investment company backers and, it seems, Lambeth. 
Oh, and The Brixton Project because they'll be quids in.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2020)

I did get reply from local Cllr. They will speak against. But cant comment on my view of how officers in planning and regeneration have dealt with this application.

Yes there are material reasons why this application can be rejected. Even the Planning dept says this is a Departure application. They state the reasons themselves. Its not that complicated.

Its that officers in Regeneration and Planning have made it more difficult for Cllrs on Planning committee to reject the proposal. By working with the applicant on it.

If it gets agreed tomorrow the question would be why is it an embarassment to the Council.

If Cllrs cant comment then the system must be working fine. Whatever happens tomorrow will be done to the system working perfectly. 

Which it obviously is not 

This is not about individuals its about how the Council operates.

My experience is Cllrs are loathe to criticise the Council bureacracy. I find that really frustrating.

The application should never have been allowed to progress forward. Planning should have rejected it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2020)

Seeing the Hero of Switzerland application at committee imo the Cllrs on it are of variable quality.

Some are on top of it and ask questions others did not appear to me to have read up enough to ask questions.


----------



## scmw (Aug 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its that officers in Regeneration and Planning have made it more difficult for Cllrs on Planning committee to reject the proposal. By working with the applicant on it.



I don’t necessarily have a problem with this because I appreciate the developers should work with the council to ensure the application is of high quality. If this is the best they can come up with though then the councillors have ample reason to reject.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2020)

How can anyone think this is great design? It's like a failed shopping mall from the 70s,


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2020)

scmw said:


> I don’t necessarily have a problem with this because I appreciate the developers should work with the council to ensure the application is of high quality. If this is the best they can come up with though then the councillors have ample reason to reject.



But as you say there are material objections to this application. Height and mass. Even officers say its a "Departure application" In all my years of dealing in planning issues its first I have heard of departure application.

Officers could have refused the application.

They didn't.

BTW in the Council report officers wanted changes to the lower level exterior design and the struts as ground level. The applicant didn't offer any changes.As applicant has not been falling over itself to ensure design acceptable to the Council. As I pointed out in some parts of the report officers say there are significant design issue at other the say its ok. The report is very poor.

Given what I saw at recent Hero of Switzerland application what will happen tomorrow is that the senior planning officer will turn up to berate Cllrs on the PAC. Senior planning officers will turn up with power point presentation of the scheme, all the social / economic benefits. The officers will tr to sell the scheme on basis of its benefits. Cllrs will be told this is the  best they could make of a poor job. That if rejected would go to appeal and the Council might end up with worse scheme. That the scheme is in line , due to the efforts of officers,, to make real Council desire to help people in a Council Ward with level of deprivation of Coldharbour. Jobs/ affordable workspace and community space. This will all be writtten up in a Section 106. People against scheme are not being realistic. It delivers on new public square and toilets etc. They will go on like that for ages.

Objectors will get two minutes each.

In short the Planning department are not a disinterested party here.

The problem is the Regen and Planning at top levels have their idea of how Brixton development should be progressed.

Planning is not a straighforward follow the rules laid out by Council system.

As the senior officer said at Hero application officers should not take mechanical approach to the planning documents like Local Plan. They make a judgement call

This is where what appears on surface a relatively fair system is subject to what is in actual fact political questions.

Officers get way to close to developers and forget who they are supposed to be working for.

Its very very frustrating to deal with. Off the record some Cllrs will criticise what goes on in Council bureaucracy. On record they won't.

Council attempts to involve residents ( Brixton Masterplan/ Brixton SPD etc) are of no avail if senior officers undermine them.

Id sack some of them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Venue: Microsoft Teams (please copy and paste the following link into your browser): Join conversation

This is the link to attend the meeting today.

I have Android Tablet and downloaded the Microsoft Teams App. 

Looks like it will work.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

At the meeting now.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Going to be break at nine pm. Only Hondo application is on the agenda. Going to be long meeting.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Development will have adverse affect on windows in 368 to 372 Coldharbour lane north facing elevation. Officer says these are mainly bedrooms.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Onto Site 16 in the Local Plan.

Officer says proposal is departure from agreed policy 

This is outweighed by what officer regards as benefits of the scheme.

Jobs, affordable workspace, community commercial use scheme being developed with Brixton Project. Etc


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Alan Piper recorded objection.

Harm to Brixton Tower to high .Damage to conservation area. 

Should be half the size.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Helen Hayes MP

1 To high.
2. Not Green enough
3 could be converted into private flat


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Alice Cook

Affect on light to other properties.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Taylor Williams

Project will keep jobs in Brixton, more business rates, dedicated community space by Brixton Project. Plus partner with Impact Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Scarlet OHara objects

Tower will dominate Brixton. Deviates from local plan. Overshadow Brixton. 

Affect Carney place flats.

Not high standard of green sustainable architecture.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Now on to questions by committee.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Thackeray (Green). Would workspace be affordable to SMEs?

Officers- 10 percent affordable. 

Meets emerging policy on affordable workspace. Managed by Impact Brixton. 

Office Ecosystem. Business can move within building as grow. 

Bespoke scheme for developing business.

Cllr Thackeray where is artists studios/ creative space?

Cllr Leigh question. Large employer take office there?  What's the ecosystem.

Officer Bristow. Shoreditch White collar factory is a business ecosystem. This plan is big enough to do an ecosystem.

( Apparently new paper about this was sent out today by applicant / officers)

Cllr Leigh. Anchor business? Large business.

Officer says developer has told them that they are sure office space can be pre let


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Simpson question

Covid and office demand. Does Covid have impact on office space demand?

Officer reply. 

Savills say office will remain necessity. Savill say young people want to return to office. This is from Savills report. Detailed industry study by estate agent Savills 

So office space needed in Brixton. Under supply of office space in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Seedat.

Will be able to enforce 10 percent affordable space.

Officer. Will have wording to stop change to flats.

Conditions will be enforceable.

Section 106 will include monitoring.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

editor said:


> How can anyone think this is great design? It's like a failed shopping mall from the 70s,



I think a small baked-potato outlet could slot in perfectly there. Free drink refills until it was established. It's beyond awful. Is this some sort of a joke?


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

These live updates are awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Aug 25, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> I think a small baked-potato outlet could slot in perfectly there. Free drink refills until it was established. It's beyond awful. Is this some sort of a joke?



It looks a lot like the foodcourt for yuppies in 7 dials. Anodyne. Perhaps he can build a hellmouth under it.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> It looks a lot like the foodcourt for yuppies in 7 dials. Anodyne. Perhaps he can build a hellmouth under it.


The architect is currently designing a new Catholic Cathedral in Accra they said. He could use your idea there too!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind. 

What is community space to be used for? It's tucked at back of building. Not near front.

Officer reply. Commercial and Community strategy. 

Community floorspace/ how whole building be used by community.

Cllr Kind what is space going to be used for? Seems tacked on. Does not look very accessible. Its at back of building

Officer reply. Current engagement going on to find uses. Not hidden away. 

( So in effect officer does not know)

Applicant is involved with Brixton Project. Brixton project are reaching out to community to find uses etc. Community use will be driven by the engagement work of Brixton Project.

Cllr Kind. Will community space be in more prominent location if community wants?


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

From Twitter


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Kind.
> 
> What is community space to be used for? It's tucked at back of building. Not near front.
> 
> ...


Brixton Project are emerging with zero credibility out of this.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2020)

call me a cynic I reckon we’re being conned....council will reject the current plans then Hondo will appeal and  get a 12/15 storey version which is probably what they wanted all along....


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Bristow officer. Office demand. Puts up Savill s lovely report/ survey on why office demand is going to stay up.

Officer says this report state its comprehensive .But takes the report word that is the case.

( So to answer to Cllr questions officers have read Savills report and taken it unquestioned. As its by Savills. An estate agent)

Officer is now going on about Savills report . They see this a clear evidence that new office space is needed in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Ten minutes break now.

Officers imo are spending s lot of time trying to justify the proposal. It's like the Hero application. They aren't giving balanced viewpoint.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Bristow officer. Office demand. Puts up Savill s lovely report/ survey on why office demand is going to stay up.
> 
> Officer says this report state its comprehensive .But takes the report word that is the case.
> 
> ...


Savills, eh? That's nice and cosy.









						Savills scoop lucrative contract from Lambeth Council to offer advice on how to register private company for estate regeneration
					

Lambeth Council has appointed Savills estate agent to offer advice on how to register Homes for Lambeth (HfL) after advertising the contract for only eleven days.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				









						Savills UK | Savills housing team instructed by Lambeth Council
					

Savills UK | News




					www.savills.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind always asks good questions.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

_This internet meeting stuff. Good for listening. I really miss the audience one gets at contentious applications like this. Its a loss to local democracy on some ways. _


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> _This internet meeting stuff. Good for listening. I really miss the audience one gets at contentious applications like this. Its a loss to local democracy on some ways. _


Gives councillors an easier ride too.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

More comment from Twitter


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

Housekeeping could have played a set during the interval.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Interesting piece here



> And as we look at the statements being made in support on the Hondo tower, we need to question who they really represent, if the right voices are being heard. Two of the statements are from a planning consultant whose website says specialise in getting planning consent. One of their statements points out that the architects firm they are working with designed the African American Museum in Washington DC and the National Cathedral of Ghana.
> 
> This seems like a distraction when the firm has _not been commissioned to design a museum_, but an office space. And I am sure this architect and this firm will have other potential ideas that are better for this place.
> 
> When we are faced with distractions we should ask, who controls this?











						Hondo Tower and the promise for Brixton
					

Tonight the Lambeth Planning Committee meet to decide on whether to grant approval to a huge office block in the centre of Brixton. It…




					bit.ly


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Question on permitted development by Cllr Seedat

Officer reply they have bolstered guarantee that will not change to residential. Its tight and robust.

Cllr Seedat- is it capable of being overturned?

Officer in future challenge Lambeth will defend keep to office space. 

Could move condition into Section 106. Would be stronger safeguard.

( So looks like this could be challenged in future)


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> Housekeeping could have played a set during the interval.


...not if they wanted folks to stay awake for the second half.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr question. Will retail be let to independent traders not chains? 

Officer replies by quoting Hondo 

Officers are doing great job for Hondo.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Officer says Hondo are doing great job running the two markets in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr question. Will retail be let to independent traders not chains?
> 
> Officer replies by quoting Hondo
> 
> Officers are doing great job for Hondo.


It's just embarrassing.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Officer says Hondo are doing great job running the two markets in Brixton.


Which is totally fucking irrelevant to this proposal.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Officer says Hondo are doing great job running the two markets in Brixton.



Priceless. You couldn't make this stuff up.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Are the planning officers meant to scrutinise Hondos plans? They're seemingly chosen to absolve any thought process for themselves. I'd be sacked if I took this approach at work!


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

This isn't democracy.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind question

Height. Council tall buildings study says should be less in this area 

Officer reply. Officer says this is emerging policy. Scheme judged on merits public benefit versus harm to conservation area.

Cllr Kind. Site 16 of Local Plan. What is canyon referred to in this? 

Officer reply. Policy Q7 general policy on canyon development.

Cllr Kind why specified for this site? (Canyon development) canyon effect of tall building. Specific for this site.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

This thread is better than the Champions League final.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Fuck me they have the gall to say they are supportive of this and is an amalgamation of the are. How can you say this with a straight face.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Simpson question. Applicants meet excellent design if very tall building.

Conservation  council officer replies. World famous architect designed this. Fine building by leading architect. A quality building.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2020)

What the hell is Doug Black going on about? Muscular concrete forms teasing out the character of Brixton as exemplified by arch openings in Electric Avenue etc.
Yet he clearly couldn't sayi it was design excellence - but this is a world class architect and its the building you have before you. Yeah.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Simpson question. Applicants meet excellent design if very tall building.
> 
> Conservation  council officer replies. World famous architect designed this. Fine building by leading architect. A quality building.


It's such high quality that an overwhelming 0.7% of 700+ respondents on Lambeth's site were in favour of it. That's how good it is. World class.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

God this officer loves the "ecosystem" which he seemed unable to explain.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What the hell is Doug Black going on about? Muscular concrete forms teasing out the character of Brixton as exemplified by arch openings in Electric Avenue etc.
> Yet he clearly couldn't sayi it was design excellence - but this is a world class architect and its the building you have before you. Yeah.



"Muscular concrete forms teasing out the character of Brixton." Somebody make them stop!


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> "Muscular concrete forms teasing out the character of Brixton." Somebody make them stop!


Would that be the same muscular concrete forms that have resulted in the eviction of small businesses and the complete closure of Atlantic Road?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr question on viability and height. ( Is scheme not viable if lower)

Officer reply. Size of scheme required. Critical size needed for this kind of scheme. Scheme respond to Council Creative Enterprise Zone. More office space is sought by Council. Scheme responding to Council "drivers" . Needs to be this amount of office space to have office Ecosystem. Small business can grow in building.

Massing corresponds to the site. 

( Officers just love this planning application)

Officer continues significant benefits. Generates employment. Scheme needs to be this size to do this.

Smaller scheme would not give this amount of improvement to public realm.

( So officers see this scheme as big cash injection to Brixton.)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Hondo must be loving this. Planning officers promoting the scheme to the Cllrs.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

This seems a timely article 









						Revealed: London councils take funds from developers to pay for planning guidelines
					

Critics say ‘poachers have become gamekeepers’ as a result, but councils deny conflict of interest




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Would that be the same muscular concrete forms that have resulted in the eviction of small businesses and the complete closure of Atlantic Road?


I presumed he was making a statement for Pseuds corner in Private Eye.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind is great at asking questions


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Kind is great at asking questions



About time. We wanted councillors. They gave us cheerleaders.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 227874


It's ugly outside and inside. They should call it the Trump Tower.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind concern that  additions to deal with micro climate mitigation will alter appearance but no pictures of this for Cllrs


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind question on consultation. Where have recent supportive comments come from?

31 new supports for scheme from market.

Apparently 142 recent comments supporting the scheme.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> 31 new supports for scheme from market.
> 
> Apparently 142 recent comments supporting the scheme.


Great question - credit to answering with a straight face.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Starting to get feeling Cllrs aren't happy with application


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Kind question on consultation. Where have recent supportive comments come from?
> 
> 31 new supports for scheme from market.
> 
> Apparently 142 recent comments supporting the scheme.


What the fuck? That's not even slightly suspicious, is it?


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Starting to get feeling Cllrs aren't happy with application



No way! This could be awesome!


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> 31 new supports for scheme from market.


🤔


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

I was meant to be watching Better Call Saul at 8.15.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> I was meant to be watching Better Call Saul at 8.15.



....waiting for Tuco to show up 😳


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

Edit


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Becca is clearly not a London Overground user. But her suggestion of access to that at Brixton is welcome. She got slapped right down by the chair though.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Becca is clearly not a London Overground user. But her suggestion of access to that at Brixton is welcome. She got slapped right down by the chair though.



They could install a giant water-slide chute like you see on holiday. Sorted.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 25, 2020)

🧑‍🌾


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind - design is incongruous addition.

Not convinced benefits outweigh harm.

Community space just added on.

Network rail should be putting in lifts.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Doug Black going to need a stiff drink after this.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Fuck me its looking like they will turn it down.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

scmw said:


> Doug Black going to need a stiff drink after this.


He's not the only one.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr points out being policy compliant is not a benefit. It is what should happen anyway.

Savills survey not detailed. 

So Cllr Simpson? didn't think much of Lambeth planning officers bedtime reading.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank God both Councillors Ben Kind and Joanne Simpson appear to have done some homework and might actually come up with some good reasons for rejection to allow the councillors to overturn officers' recommendation to approve.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Simpson points out money from scheme to improve transport is in reality mitigation not public benefit.

Good point.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> Thank God both Councillors Ben Kind and Joanne Simpson appear to have done some homework and might actually come up with some good reasons for rejection to allow the councillors to overturn officers' recommendation to approve.



I've been impressed by Cllr Kind at previous PAC.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Did Seedat just say it is a vote of confidence in Brixton? It is probably one of the most prome locations in South London at the moment.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Fuck fuck. The Chair wants to defer decision.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

No


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

This is appalling.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 25, 2020)

scmw said:


> Did Seedat just say it is a vote of confidence in Brixton? It is probably one of the most prime locations in South London at the moment.


Seemed extraordinarily naive for Mo, who is normally much more savvy...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kind refused. Another one went against.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Whats the politics of deferring it then?
Sounded to me that if it had not been deferred it would have been refused.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 25, 2020)

"Some of these points may be insurmountable"


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Fuck me some of those councillors did fuck all for what must be the equivalent of the PAC cup final in terms of significance.

I'm new to local governance but Simpson, Kind, and Seedat were the only ones that seemed to have done some research and actually care.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm furious. Sat through almost four hours and chair cuts them off from making decision. 

This application was going to be voted out.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I'm furious. Sat through almost four hours and chair cuts them off from making decision.
> 
> This application was going to be voted out.


I mean it was appalling chairmanship. Cant start hurrying in the last 5 minutes when is extended. I'd be routinely criticised for managing an ending like that.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

It was leading up imo to Cllr Kind and Cllr Simpson proposing to reject the application.

So Chair nipped it in the bud.

Rubbish Chairing of meeting.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

This gives Council officers and Hondo more time to do a few alterations to scheme to make it palatable to the more impressionable members of the committee.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This gives Council officers and Hondo more time to do a few alterations to scheme to make it palatable to the more impressionable members of the committee.


We need to show our support for the officers who stood up to this Tower o'Shite in the meantime because they're going to come under a heap of pressure from Nu-Labour Lambeth.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

As I posted previously Lambeth planning officers end up being to close to developers.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This gives Council officers and Hondo more time to do a few alterations to scheme to make it palatable to the more impressionable members of the committee.



Fuck me. Thanks for all your reporting. It was brilliant.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

editor said:


> We need to show our support for the officers who stood up to this Tower o'Shite in the meantime because they're going to come under a heap of pressure from Nu-Labour Lambeth.



I'm sure that will happen.


----------



## BakeRecords (Aug 25, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> Fuck me. Thanks for all your reporting. It was brilliant.



I second that. Thanks Gramsci for your live reporting and all the analysis of this scheme - superb.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

scmw said:


> God this officer loves the "ecosystem" which he seemed unable to explain.



These senior officers spend their time talking to people like Savills. Use the same jargon


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

Cllr Kinds questions about the community space ad the answers he got made me think the community space idea that the officers were promoting as a benefit was not thought out.

As Cllr Kind said the space looks tacked on. 

Then officers said it might be moved somewhere else for example. That community "engagement" was still going on. 

Its this kind of thing that looks good at planning committee but is actually quite vague and wooly. In danger of being watered down as scheme is progressed.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

On Twitter


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Kinds questions about the community space ad the answers he got made me think the community space idea that the officers were promoting as a benefit was not thought out.


That didn't stop the Brixton Project rushing to become Hondo's lapdogs.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

The officers putting Savills report on post covid need for office space on the screen was excrutiating. 

They really do read this stuff as gospel.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Indeed.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

I wonder if McWilliams went around personally asking for support?


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder if McWilliams went around personally asking for support?


I'd love to see the IP addresses for this sudden, last minute outpouring of support for the scheme.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2020)

The Ecosystem.

Idea is one starts at the bottom of the Tower ( where I notice the affordable office space is located) and if one becomes a great entrepreuner you gradually work your way up the building get bigger more expensive office space. In end you get one of the offices at the top with a balcony.

{ The balconies the officer was saying at meeting that had great views across Brixton- I think he thought he was working for Savills at that moment.}

The ecosystem idea reminds me of Ballards High Rise.

The way officers were going on about the Ecosystem made me think of a dystopian form of capitalism.


----------



## scmw (Aug 25, 2020)

editor said:


> That didn't stop the Brixton Project rushing to become Hondo's lapdogs.


After looking at their website I have no idea what they do. Is like someone used a buzzword generator to spit out 10 paragraphs.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

So in Lambeth's document dated the 14th August, there were just four responses in favour:


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Important point:










						Hondo Tower and the promise for Brixton
					

Tonight the Lambeth Planning Committee meet to decide on whether to grant approval to a huge office block in the centre of Brixton. It…




					bit.ly


----------



## Rushy (Aug 26, 2020)

Great reporting Gramsci.

I have to say that Ben Kind has impressed me the few times I've been in touch with him. Very responsive, engaged and switched on. Seemingly independent minded. A nice change for Tulse Hill Ward. Only concern is that Lambeth Council might not like that.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Superb, in depth reporting here 









						Lambeth Planning Committee votes 5-2 in favour of deferring Hondo Enormo-Tower application for Pope’s Road in Brixton
					

Lambeth Council’s Planning Committee voted 5-2 in favour of deferring a decision on the Hondo Tower application for Pope’s Road on Tuesday evening.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## VivLewis (Aug 26, 2020)

Agree.  Excellent report.  Just wondering if anyone reading these posts could estimate how much of the estimated £2.4 million annual income from business rates would be retained by Lambeth.  The situation re business rate retention is changing all the time - you'd need Phd in local government finance to keep up - but my understanding is that in 2020/21 the situation for London councils is that 33% of business rate income is handed over to the Treasury, 37% goes to the GLA and just 33% is retained by the local authority which collects it.  On top of that, London Councils entered into a voluntary arrangement a couple of years ago whereby they and the GLA put their 33%/37% shares into a London Pool, which is then shared out between the boroughs and the GLA.  If these arrangements continue, then Lambeth's share of the business rate income from the Hondo monster will be a lot less than the £2.4 million a year claimed by planning officers.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 26, 2020)

A bit of a detour to West Africa - to report on progress on Ghana's $100 million mega cathedral, designed by David Adjaye. I have attached an FT article from 2018 which was quite critical at the time. A $100 million cathedral in a country where the per capita income is $2,000. The FT ironically says "Plans to build a colossal cathedral by renowned Ghanaian architect David Adjaye in Accra have resurrected a species thought to be extinct — white elephants."

The article then goes on to make out this is a political project comparable with the “Basilica in the Bush”, the largest church in the world built in the 1980s by the then life-long leader of Ivory Coast, Félix Houphouët-Boigny.

Another factor is the recent building of a Mega-Mosque in Accra, courtesy of the Turkish government.

All this spiritual building can only benefit large project architects.
I wondered if the project has got stuck - but apparently not. In April there was a ground-breaking ceremony, complete with a foundation stone donated by the state of Israel. The Embassy of Mali and the Ghana Passport office were imminently due for demolition to clear the site of the new cathedral. I append a Youtube report.
So beware - David Adjaye associates seem to get what they want. Or rather their clients do.
This is now the world of Boris Bikes, Emirate Airline cable cars, $100 million cathedrals - and Utterly Useless Brixton office block complexes:


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> A bit of a detour to West Africa - to report on progress on Ghana's $100 million mega cathedral, designed by David Adjaye. I have attached an FT article from 2018 which was quite critical at the time. A $100 million cathedral in a country where the per capita income is $2,000. The FT ironically says "Plans to build a colossal cathedral by renowned Ghanaian architect David Adjaye in Accra have resurrected a species thought to be extinct — white elephants."


Well, that sounds like a wonderful scheme. Just what the country needs.







Can't say it's particularly attractive either. 








						David Adjaye unveils plans for National Cathedral of Ghana in Accra
					

Architect David Adjaye has revealed designs for a cathedral in Ghanaian capital Accra, which will host a 5,000-seat auditorium beneath a concave roof




					www.dezeen.com


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Superb, in depth reporting here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see Tricky Skills back in action on a Lambeth story!


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Well, that sounds like a wonderful scheme. Just what the country needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were quite a lot of whispered "WTFs" about the bombastic and over-scaled nature of this project from fellow visitors to the David Adjaye "retrospective"/vanity exhibition at the Design Museum last year.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 26, 2020)

VivLewis said:


> Agree.  Excellent report.  Just wondering if anyone reading these posts could estimate how much of the estimated £2.4 million annual income from business rates would be retained by Lambeth.  The situation re business rate retention is changing all the time - you'd need Phd in local government finance to keep up - but my understanding is that in 2020/21 the situation for London councils is that 33% of business rate income is handed over to the Treasury, 37% goes to the GLA and just 33% is retained by the local authority which collects it.  On top of that, London Councils entered into a voluntary arrangement a couple of years ago whereby they and the GLA put their 33%/37% shares into a London Pool, which is then shared out between the boroughs and the GLA.  If these arrangements continue, then Lambeth's share of the business rate income from the Hondo monster will be a lot less than the £2.4 million a year claimed by planning officers.


There was a pilot of "business rates retention" which all London boroughs have been part of since 2018, by which they (and the GLA) can keep 100% of the "real terms increase" in their business rates.  However, not sure what the baseline is - presumably a lot of business rates has been lost to "permitted development" conversions of office space to retail in recent years?
100% business rate retention pilots: what can be learnt and at what cost?


----------



## VivLewis (Aug 26, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> There was a pilot of "business rates retention" which all London boroughs have been part of since 2018, by which they (and the GLA) can keep 100% of the "real terms increase" in their business rates.  However, not sure what the baseline is - presumably a lot of business rates has been lost to "permitted development" conversions of office space to retail in recent years?
> 100% business rate retention pilots: what can be learnt and at what cost?


Thanks for that.  My understanding is that the scheme that enabled London boroughs and the GLA to retain 100% of the increase in the value of the business rates they collected was a pilot and the Government decided not to continue it in 2020/21 so we're back to the pre-pilot arrangement with the Treasury taking 33% and the remaining 67% going into the London Pool.  I think would be good if someone could get a response from the Council on this.  One of us could do an FOI, but would be quicker if one of the councillors could do a members enquiry (have suggested this to Jessica Leigh).


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm curious where all this outpouring of support is supposed to have come from when the Lambeth planning site still shows just 6 people in support of the scheme 








						20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RECONSULTATION DUE TO EXTERNAL DESIGN CHANGES TO THE BUILDING FACADES AS WELL AS RELOCATION OF THE COMMUNITY FLOORSPACE AT THE FIRST FLOOR LEVEL. PLEASE REFER TO THE SEPTEMBER 2020 COVER LETTER FOR FURTHER DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## VivLewis (Aug 26, 2020)

One of the councillors asked about this at the meeting last night.  From memory, so can't swear on this, the answer from officers was that a majority of respondents had a Lambeth address and were local businesses.  The councillor who asked the question tried to probe a bit more into this - e.g. how many were from traders who are tenants of Hondo - but didn't get very far.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

VivLewis said:


> One of the councillors asked about this at the meeting last night.  From memory, so can't swear on this, the answer from officers was that a majority of respondents had a Lambeth address and were local businesses.  The councillor who asked the question tried to probe a bit more into this - e.g. how many were from traders who are tenants of Hondo - but didn't get very far.


But did they privately mail in their messages of support because they're not listed on the Planning site where everyone else had to register their opinion. This seems extraordinarily fishy - a bit like the time honoured 'many PMs of support' line here.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 26, 2020)

editor said:


> But did they privately mail in their messages of support because they're not listed on the Planning site where everyone else had to register their opinion. This seems extraordinarily fishy - a bit like the time honoured 'many PMs of support' line here.


I am suspicious as hell as to who solicited the extra 115 responses in support, but the way they were summarised in the first *"Addendum"* paper for the committee is the same approach as when loads of objectors sign a last minute petition or form letter *against* a planning application after the statutory deadline.

Edited to add: Another 23 even later responses in support were only in the *second addendum* paper, which officers oddly decided gave two new reasons why it was so good when in my view they duplicated early comments and therefore there was no need for those additional bullet points!


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Piece on Channel 4 news right now talking about how there's going to be a huge shift from big office blocks, post-Covid. 

This tower is going to be a huge white elephant. It's not wanted or needed.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2020)

In officers report they did say that they were still in discussions about "maker" spaces in the development.

Cllr Thackerey ( Green) asked about this. She never got answer.

In report I noticed the Creative Enterprise Zone was mentioned more than once as well as at the meeting last night.

I got feelling from the officers report and from officers at the meeting last night that an awful lot of the details. ( which are all important) are still being discussed.

The officers wanted this application agreed partly so they could get delegated authority to work out all the detail.

The officers said at one point in answer to Cllr Kind question that they wanted the local community involved in all the building not just the community space he was asking about. 

Officers do think this Business Ecosystem with community involvement is a great idea and they want PAC to pass the general outlines so they can get on with it in aasociation with the Brixton Project and Impact Brixton. 

Officers probably feel they are doing a good job on community involvement ( Impact Brixton / Brixton Project).

They are getting in Council jargon Social Value fron private investment. 

What it makes me think is the Regen and Planning support for this scheme is that they see it as enlarged version of Pop. 

Pop being nurturing entrepreunarialism, local business who give something back (Social Value / responsible Capitalism) ( not saying this is my view.. Its how senior officers and senior Cllrs see it. )

This is all in line with the messages they are getting from the Progress led Council. 

So in their eyes they are doing what they are supposed to be doing.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> In officers report they did say that they were still in discussions about "maker" spaces in the development.
> 
> Cllr Thackerey ( Green) asked about this. She never got answer.
> 
> ...


I wonder what percentage of the local population - or even local artists/makers/creatives - have ever even heard of the Brixton Project. The first I heard of them was when they popped up declaring their support for the hated Hondo Tower.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2020)

Absolutely:


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 26, 2020)

.


----------



## VivLewis (Aug 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I'm sure that will happen.


Not giving up just yet.  Only four members of the committee got the chance to express an opinion on the application before the chair closed the meeting - two strongly opposed, two said they were opposed on balance, that's four out of seven against.  Was clear from the meeting that planning officers are backing this, but not heard anything to suggest Cabinet members are queueing up to support it.  By the way, not sure if others are aware, that Joanne Simpson - who was scathing about the development in her summing up and said she wouldn't vote for it - is married to the Council Leader Jack Hopkins.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I would not say its corruption as in money changing hands.
> 
> People are under the illusion that the planning process is a straightforward neutral system. Rules are set in place, application is judged on these rules. The fantasy of the liberal State.
> 
> ...



As you say, it's not money changing hands.
As Southwark Council's example has shown, it's about cultivating influence,and banking favours. The "revolving door" in all it's grimy glory.
We also, of course, have Lambeth insisting vehemently that cllrs on the planning committee aren't whipped. As we're mostly well aware with regards to our council, when something is denied vehemently, it's often true. 

Another thing - we can blame "New Labour" for laying the basis for a planning system that worships a "best value" that ALWAYS equates to money, & sees the setting up of private businesses that don't "give back" to the communities they inhabit, as acceptable. We get told about job creation, and investment in people, but businesses that only think of locals when they have a menial vacancy to fill, aren't investing in us, they're having a laugh at our expense.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 28, 2020)

VivLewis said:


> Not giving up just yet.  Only four members of the committee got the chance to express an opinion on the application before the chair closed the meeting - two strongly opposed, two said they were opposed on balance, that's four out of seven against.  Was clear from the meeting that planning officers are backing this, but not heard anything to suggest Cabinet members are queueing up to support it.  By the way, not sure if others are aware, that Joanne Simpson - who was scathing about the development in her summing up and said she wouldn't vote for it - is married to the Council Leader Jack Hopkins.



The Progress led Labour Group is so tightly knit. Several Cllrs are married to each other. 

Cllr Emma Nye is in relationship with another Labour Cllr.

TBF I find it irritating that such a small group of tightly knit people have become the ruling class in Lambeth. 

Really hard for anyone not in this group to get a seat or have any influence. 

I know Im not flavour of the month at the moment as I recently answered a leading Cllr back. Its had repercussions.

Its like dealing with the palace intrigues to know how to deal with the ruling Lambeth Labour Cllrs. 

Ive heard since Cllr Hopkins got the leadership the general atmosphere in the Labour Group is no longer poisonous as it was under Lib Peck. Cllr Hopkins as someone said to me likes to be liked. He has more people skills. But he is not like Lib Peck who would make decision and stick to it. One new where one was with her. But her leadership was her. Get the feeling that Cllr Hopkins is more laid back form of leadership.  

Also whilst all the Labour Cllrs hated Corbyn/ Momentum from the start ( Looked at Cllr Kind twitter for example) they imo do think that issues like redistribution of wealth and power should be more foregrounded. Bit of a big step forward. Why perhaps they arent so keen on Hondo. Realise the Labour voting public might expect Labour Cllrs to oppose property developers. 

Cllr Ben Kind for example regarded the Corbyn / Momentum lot as intolerant of the Labour party being a "broad Church". ( looked at his Twitter. )Really?. Lambeth New Labour ruling group got rid of two Cllrs in very nasty way who did not worhip Tony Blair - ex Cllr Kingsley Abrams and Cllr Rachel Heywood. 

Which might explain why as you say its not a done deal yet. 

I still find it exasperating to try to divine what is their thinking and how to influence it. Ive lost patience with doing it. Why realistically my days having some little involvement with local matters might be at an end,


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2020)

This was sent to me. Can anyone help?



> I am having difficulty finding out from Lambeth the date of the postponed Planning Applications Committee.
> 
> At the 25 August meeting, th Chair adjourned and said another meeting would resume the discussion within four weeks. Four weeks is up next Tuesday 22 September, when there is another PAC meeting - but the tower is not on that agenda. I have enquired but am wondering if you have any info?
> 
> I have emailed and left a voicemail for the contact at Lambeth


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 23, 2020)

I think agenda for last night's meeting might have been kept short as Labour councillors would have wanted to be on other Zoom calls for the last night of Connected (Labour online event in place of party conference/fringe.)  
Will be interesting to see if Hondo is on the agenda for 13th October PAC meeting when that is published.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

So the architect has won an award for this oodles of cash project. And for Brixton he designs an 80s shopping all mixed with a car park 









						'Courage, elegance, grit': architect David Adjaye makes history by winning RIBA award
					

For the first time in its 173-year history, RIBA awards its gold medal to a black architect – and his best, and strangest, work may be yet to come




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 1, 2020)

editor said:


> So the architect has won an award for this oodles of cash project. And for Brixton he designs an 80s shopping all mixed with a car park
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Victoria Tower Gardens, next to the Palace of Westminster, he designed a giant golden toast-rack as a Holocaust Memorial.


----------



## VivLewis (Oct 2, 2020)

Just noticed that revised plans for the Hondo site are now on Lambeth's planning website.  Had a quick look and the changes all seem cosmetic to me - building is the same height, bulk, floorspace as before.  Only changes to the design is that there are some brick columns at ground floor level with the cross beams resting on these, some minor changes to the facade of the upper floors (some extra horizontal bands) and the concrete is a lighter colour.  Apart from that, only other change I could spot is that the "community space" has been moved to the west so it's nearer to the main stairs up from the ground floor.  There's a letter from Saville's - presumably intended to respond to the point made at PAC about the lack of evidence of demand from commercial tenants for a 19 storey office block in Central Brixton - which, extraordinarily, seems to have been written in January 2020, so doesn't address the issue of the impact of Covid on the demand for office space.  Deadline for public comments is 22nd October.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

Please sign and share!




http://brixtonbuzz.com/.../petition-launched-to-stop.../


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

So Hondo have got people out in the street inviting people to sign their pre-written 'I approve of this development' document which then goes straight to Lambeth planning. No billboards showing off the development, just a wildly biased document telling people it's going to be absolutely wonderful for the area.   

As cynical as fuck.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 4, 2020)

editor said:


> So Hondo have got people out in the street inviting people to sign their pre-written 'I approve of this development' document which then goes straight to Lambeth planning. No billboards showing off the development, just a wildly biased document telling people it's going to be absolutely wonderful for the area.
> 
> As cynical as fuck.



good grief....They must be desperate ...they’ll be paying people next.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey editor could you kindly you post the link to comment on the application again? I couldnt find it with the lambeth planning search. Ive got a few more people who would like to excorciate hondo.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> Hey editor could you kindly you post the link to comment on the application again? I couldnt find it with the lambeth planning search. Ive got a few more people who would like to excorciate hondo.


It's here: 20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RECONSULTATION DUE TO EXTERNAL DESIGN CHANGES TO THE BUILDING FACADES AS WELL AS RELOCATION OF THE COMMUNITY FLOORSPACE AT THE FIRST FLOOR LEVEL. PLEASE REFER TO THE SEPTEMBER 2020 COVER LETTER FOR FURTHER DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB

Current status: 


Comments Received: 860
Objections: 848
Supporting: 7
There's also a petition here with 735 signatures so far)








						Sign the Petition
					

Stop Hondo Enterprises building a 20-storey tower in the central Brixton heritage area




					www.change.org


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2020)

I've pasting this screen grab for reference because something smells fishy.

In the planning meeting in August, officers suddenly claimed they'd received "142 supportive comments" with the majority coming from "local addresses" and "thirty-one local traders in the markets.”

Yet as of today, there's still only 7 comments in support of the scheme. So where have these supporting comments come from and why can't we see them?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2020)

More about that letter: 









						Hondo start soliciting signatures in the street to support their unpopular Brixton Enormo-Tower
					

With Lambeth’s planning site currently showing no less than 848 objections to Hondo’s proposed 20-storey tower in the heart of Brixton – and just 7 people in support – the c…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2020)

editor said:


> More about that letter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comment on that article: 


> I was approached and very actively misled about the content of the letter. I was told that it was a letter in support of the developments community resource aspects being secured. If I wasn’t aware of the development I probably would have signed. The person in question also claimed to have nothing to do with Hondo!? Using her free time to trick people into signing support letters that are described as otherwise apparently.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2020)

I've just semi-flounced out of the @savenour campaign WhatsApp group.  I thought you might like to see my harrumph.

They actually allow Hondo and Lambeth to be part of the group! Insane. 



> Anyway, I'm really not interested in letting Hondo know a SINGLE THING about what I'm writing, researching or working on, so I shall dedicate my energies to stopping this development in what I feel are more productive areas.
> 
> I really can't be arsed to argue the toss about this 'good activist practice' nonsense - like everyone is supposed to follow a nice little handbook guide of jolly nice campaigning, while bags o'cash Hondo employ every dirty trick in the book to push through their shitty unwanted development.
> 
> I'll just lurk here for now rather than contribute. If someone starts a new WhatsApp group with verified campaigners and activists and ensures that neither Lambeth or Hondo get past the door, count me in.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2020)

Turns out Mr Normal the Lambeth Mayor has no opinion at al about the Hondo tower and wishes to remain 'neutral.'  So he's a total waste of time, then.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

Brixton rec users group against it too



And - well, well, well...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Turns out Mr Normal the Lambeth Mayor has no opinion at al about the Hondo tower and wishes to remain 'neutral.'  So he's a total waste of time, then.



possibly feeling a bit compromised because his shop is in the covered market.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> possibly feeling a bit compromised because his shop is in the covered market.


But he wasn't elected to protect his business interests....


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Oct 7, 2020)

Something is odd about the planning site entry.  I submitted an updated comment on october 5th (with the confirmation email to prove it) but the last public comment showing is september 26th.  Bug or...what?? Has anyone else beeen able to get a comment added?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2020)

Got a letter today about yet another reconsultation on the planning application.

Comments in by October 23rd.

Says

Reconsultation due to external design changes to the building facades as well as relocation of the community floorspace at first floor level .

Planning reference 

20/ 01347/ FUL

Also says:

Please refer to the September 2020 cover letter for further details

I'm assuming that is on the Lambeth planning website.

Have not had time to look today.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Got a letter today about yet another reconsultation on the planning application.
> 
> Comments in by October 23rd.
> 
> ...


There's 17 updated documents amongst the 175 on the site: 





						20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part five, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk
				




But the tower remains fucking massive and a total eyesore:





And the cover letter says: 


> The Applicant, in consultation with the LBL, is proposing the following design changes to the scheme which have been reflected in the Design and Access Statement Addendum.
> 
> These comprise:
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

Fight the Tower - now with bolted on greenery and footless people

















This face looks awfully familiar too...











						Hondo tweak the design of their Brixton 20-storey Enormo-Tower with groovy happenings and foliage galore
					

After Lambeth decided to postpone the planning decision on Hondo’s unwanted mega-tower in the heart of Brixton, the American-backed developers have been busy tinkering with the designs. In an…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 8, 2020)

editor said:


>



Is this a ground floor Coliseum? I look forward to thew gladiator fights.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

Before and after illustrations. Apparently this has a positive impact on the landscape according to the developers. 

Someone just commentated on the article: 


> Is the height and perspective realistically rendered based on plans for the building, or is it simply designed to encourage opposition to the project?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

I've only just noticed the proposed gentrification of the arches along Station Road:





Some of those arches are used by businesses who don't need plate glass displays (e.g. market traders who store their goods there).

Looks like the signalling equipment will all disappear too.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Fight the Tower - now with bolted on greenery and footless people



Some sort of modern concrete equivalent of medieval stocks perhaps? It's a bold proposal but I quite like the idea.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 8, 2020)

editor said:


> But he wasn't elected to protect his business interests....



do you mean elected as mayor or as a councillor?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> do you mean elected as mayor or as a councillor?


I don't know if he was elected or not to be a mayor, but he seems very keen to not have an opinion about anything. Was he any good as a councillor?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 8, 2020)

editor said:


> I don't know if he was elected or not to be a mayor, but he seems very keen to not have an opinion about anything. Was he any good as a councillor?



I don’t live in Oval ward, so I could not say. People I know who do live in Oval are generally not big fans, but the same goes for the other councillors in that ward too 😮....I think the vote for mayor is in house, ie voted in by the councillors  so possibly being a flamboyant local entrepreneur is a big plus in their eyes.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2020)

Smell the bullshit. It's a fucking column, not an " art piece, a special artefact."



> Clad in a rich and delicate material such as terrazzo, the new circular column will become a centerpiece of the new public square on Pope’s Road.
> 
> The use of curves softens the edges and in conjunction with the different tonality make it stands out from the rest of the structure.
> 
> ...











						Brixton’s Hondo Enormo-Tower: where a structural column becomes ‘an interactive fireplace’ and an ‘art piece’
					

In an attempt to make their towering monstrosity more palatable, Brixton developers Hondo have been compelled to replace the ugly ground-level supports with a dirty great big column, which they&#82…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2020)

3,700+ signatures in opposition to the tower!

Please sign here Sign the Petition


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

Looks like Hondo's dodgy attempt to get random passers-by to sign their pre-populated letters of support for the tower failed to make much of an impact.

The current tally on the Lambeth site is:


Total Consulted: 1851
Comments Received: 1031
Objections: 1015
Supporting: 10






						20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RECONSULTATION DUE TO EXTERNAL DESIGN CHANGES TO THE BUILDING FACADES AS WELL AS RELOCATION OF THE COMMUNITY FLOORSPACE AT THE FIRST FLOOR LEVEL. PLEASE REFER TO THE SEPTEMBER 2020 COVER LETTER FOR FURTHER DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## brixtonpete (Oct 15, 2020)

I've just formulated my objection on the Planning website quoting parts of Lambeth Local Plan 2015 which it contravenes, as follows:
"The proposed tall development is close to and south east of the Grade II listed Brixton Recreation Centre (the 'Rec'). The Rec will be preserved but it has high energy consumption which needs addressing if Lambeth is to meet its climate change targets.  Solar panels on the flat roof of the Rec could make a very useful contribution to this aim and would be compatible with its listed status due to being invisible from ground level. This proposed development would completely block any sunshine from the roof of the Rec for a large part of the day and therefore contravenes Policy EN3 (Decentralised Energy) of the Lambeth Local Plan 2015. This development would also contravene Policy Q2 (Amenity) and in particular the following paragraphs:
"Development will be supported if:
(i) visual amenity from adjoining sites and from the public realm is not unacceptably compromised;
(iv) it would not have an unacceptable impact on levels of daylight and sunlight on the host building and adjoining property;"


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2020)

It really is a hugely unpopular development 








						Fight The Tower: over 1,000 planning objections and 5,000 signatures registered against Hondo’s proposed 20-storey tower in central Brixton
					

Hondo’s attempts to boost support for their unwanted Enormo-Tower in Brixton are continuing to fail as more and more objections are flooding into Lambeth’s planning website.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2020)

I meant to add this too: 









						Grade 2 listed Brixton Recreation Centre ignored in planning assessment for proposed 20-storey tower in central Brixton
					

Opponents of Hondo’s proposed Enormo-Tower for the centre of Brixton are highlighting the fact that the existence of the Grade 2 listed Brixton Recreation Centre has not been taken into accou…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2020)

From Hondo's pals The Brixton Project



> We have been working on the final stages of Lambeth Council’s Brixton Townscape Heritage Initiative, a scheme which *aims to preserve and enhance the unique architecture and historic character of central Brixton*.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Excellent stuff









						Campaigners bring the fight against the Hondo Tower to the streets – and they need your help
					

With public support for Hondo’s 20-storey monolith in Pope’s Road, Brixton, remaining near non-existent, campaigners were out today inviting people to voice their concerns about the hug…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

A bit more about the Brixton Project who have taken it upon themselves to fully ingratiate themselves with Hondo's enormo-tower plans and put themselves forward as the (unelected) representative voice of Brixton's cultural community.

In Hondo's latest PR spin, it says:



> The Brixton Project will ensure that it is local groups and charities that celebrate and promote Brixton’s culture and heritage that will have access to this space for activities, training and event





> Binki Taylor is an experienced coach-mentor, creative producer, community activator and partner at The Brixton Project. She is a long-term Brixton resident, with 5 years experience of owning and running a business in Brixton Village and a decade of championing Brixton as a creative and cultural destination.
> 
> She is an advocate for genuine community involvement in the local economy and the potential for fusing the skills, knowledge, culture and heritage of a community into its future development. Her work with Brixton Design Trail and now The Brixton Project creates fertile common ground for this to happen in ways that are productive and offer everyone a chance to be represented


She is quoted: 


> In a first for Brixton the public community facilities of Pope’s Road will be in the hands of the local people it will serve. The Brixton Project have worked to make Brixton’s landscape a stronger reflection of its people and culture. Now we have the chance to deliver a new approach to how communities participate in development which is ground-up.”


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

One of the main guys behind the Brixton Project runs this agency. Their close involvement with XR seems to be a bit of a conflict of interest. Since when did they back US-backed mega towers being imposed on communities against their will? 









						This Ain’t Rock’n’Roll
					

This Ain’t Rock’n’Roll identity and design for causes and culture soince 2009




					www.thisaintrocknroll.com


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

Here's the tweet they declined to answer


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 19, 2020)

Its all jobs for the boys innit? TBP seems to be a rebrand of Brixton Design Trail (previously Brixton Design District) who enjoyed funding from BID.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Its all jobs for the boys innit? TBP seems to be a rebrand of Brixton Design Trail (previously Brixton Design District) who enjoyed funding from BID.


It seems that whenever a big outside benefactor rolls into town (Squire/Hondo), up they pop all ready to 'represent' Brixton's creative community and do _very nicely out of it _for themselves.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

Loads more about the Brixton Project here in this illuminating article



> The extent of Hondo’s community engagement seems to comprise paying someone to gather signatures of support on a pre-written letter to the council, and now, very late in the day, a new survey and “community co-creation group” organised by The Brixton Project less than a week before the deadline for objections to the planning application.
> 
> The Brixton Project has recently distributed a survey to its networks on the proposed tower development. The organisation claims that its survey will “actually respond to the needs of local people” but it is unclear what mechanisms are being used to solicit this opinion-making, and who in the Brixton community is being engaged.
> 
> According to documents prepared by Hondo as part of their planning application, the Brixton Project is one of the few open backers of the Hondo tower project.











						Brixton Project ‘community’ group team up with developers to facilitate construction of unpopular 20-storey Hondo tower block
					

Community groups are concerned that there has been nothing like enough community consultation over the imposition of Hondo’s 20-storey tower over Electric Avenue. Now an emailed ‘survey…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

Illuminating insight into Hondo's opportunistic bezzies, the Brixton Project - Brixton Project ‘community’ group team up with developers to facilitate construction of unpopular 20-storey Hondo tower block


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 20, 2020)

Its the same people behind that ill-convinced giant Bowie zigzag statue crowdfunder. Still unsure if that was very naive or a publicity stunt.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Its the same people behind that ill-convinced giant Bowie zigzag statue crowdfunder. Still unsure if that was very naive or a publicity stunt.


They wanted nearly one million fucking quid for their self-promoting statue that no one wanted.









						David Bowie Brixton memorial abandoned as crowdfunding project fails to reach its wildly ambitious target
					

Last month, we reported on an ambitious proposal to crowdfund a hugely expensive permanent memorial to David Bowie in the centre of Brixton. With the money being pledged only reaching 5% of the int…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 20, 2020)

Again, different brand name but same individuals.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

Here's how much floor space the community part is going to get in the mega tower. Less than 1%.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

I think I might merge this thread with the main Hondo one as there's an obvious overlap given that the Brixton Project are now filly intertwined with the development.

Exhibit A (from Hondo's Community and Commercial Use Strategy document 2/7/20) :


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2020)

there is so much jargon in that, that I have no idea what it means.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> there is so much jargon in that, that I have no idea what it means.


And that's just how they like it. It means ordinary people can't get involved or comment on their plans, so they end up getting exactly what they want while claiming that they consulted the community.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2020)

Brixton Rec User Group opposes the Hondo Tower. Brixton Recreation Centre User Group voices their opposition to the Hondo Tower


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 21, 2020)

I have put this into to the planning comments:



Customer objects to the Planning Application*Reasons for comment:**Comments:*I have already put in objections to this application first time around.

This is comment on the reconconsultation.

After lengthy planning committee meeting where it looked like committee might reject application the decision was deferred. This has given the applicant more time to tweak the application along with planning officers.

I was particularly upset at the last planning committee meeting where this application was discussed to see planning officers promoting the application. IMO planning officers should be neutral. Presenting the pros and cons of an application and advising committee. What I saw was officers being partisan for the application.

Lengthy pre application meetings mean that officers get to close to developers.

This application is not in line with planning policy due too height of tower. Officers have decided that the beneifts to the local community outweigh the detrimental affect of the tower. This is not a decision officers should take.

The planning documents Local Plan/ Brixton SPD were developed with consultation with local residents. I took part in these consultations for Brixton.

Now the planning officers have taken upon themselves to see the planning policies as flexible. That if they think a tall tower is ok it is alright to set aside planning guidelines.

This goes against a Cooperative Council.

This application due to its height should never have been allowed in the first place.

Given that I do not think the cosmetic changes the applicant has put in deal with the over riding issue that it is to high.

Also i see the applicant says it will be Breeam Excellent. But Im not clear if applicant is going to ensure any new development on this site will be designed to be able to join a Local Energy Network in the future. As envisaged as long term aim of the Brixton Masterplan.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 21, 2020)

Reading the updated planning document for the "reconsultation" Hondo are pushing the Sir Adjaye Starchitect line.

Listing his great achievements ( including the cathedral CH1 told us about ). World renowned architect. Comparing this great design to the Shard as tall building that is now accepted. This design by Sir Adjaye was done after studying local area. So apparently this design is in keeping wiith the area. 

I started to wonder if they are thinking of getting the great man himself to attend the next planning committee meeting. Or send a video.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 21, 2020)

Brixton Project have got their name all over this application as community representatives.


> Provision of 2,000 sqft of community space in a prominent location on the first floor,
> collaborating with key local groups on how to run it, including the Brixton Project. This
> space will be integrated within, (but additional to) the affordable workspace offer, and
> will be managed in conjunction with community representatives (The Brixton Project)
> ...






> Brixton Project will ensure that
> it is local groups and charities that celebrate and promote Brixton’s culture and
> heritage that will have access to this space for activities, training and events. The focus
> of this space will be for these groups to build capacity around key areas: Youth and
> ...



This is from the new doc for the re consultation. So they did not have second thoughts after seeing the opposition first time around. If anything they have allowed Hondo to put them as managers of the "community" space.  A big role. Brixton Project are helping Hondo get their application through committee. They did not have to join up with Hondo. They could have had second thoughts and pulled out after the last planning committee meeting.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2020)

Got email today:



> I refer to my recent letter acknowledging your comments on this proposal and I can now inform you that the application is due to be considered by the PAC on 3 November 2020.  The meeting, which will be held virtually via Microsoft Teams in accordance with Paragraph 78 of the Coronavirus Act 2020 and Section 13 of the related Regulations, starts at 7.00pm. Please check the council website and PAC agenda for confirmation on how to access the meeting online.
> 
> The recommendation for this application is to Minded to Grant Permission. A summary of your comments and any others received will be reported to the Committee.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2020)

Fuck Lambeth Lambeth Council “Minded to Grant Permission” to Hondo’s hated 20-storey tower at their planning meeting on 3rd Nov 2020


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2020)

The Planning Statement Addendum for the "re consultation" has this:


> 4.7 The development continues to make the most effective and efficient use of the site
> possible and will deliver high quality, flexible office floorspace that can act as the
> catalyst for greater investment in the local area. Savills report (January 2020)
> appended to this document stated that they believe the office will remain a necessity,
> ...



The argument Hondo are putting forward is that the tower has to be this size for the "eco system" to work. That low price units would not be feasible if the tower was smaller. 

The high lighted bit struck me. This has Regen/ planning officers written all over it.

The senior Regen/ Planning officers see this Hondo application as blue print for how they would like to "regenerate" the Council owned International House and Pop sites. 

Pop/ Hondo/ Ecosystem is how they see future development of Brixton. Get in property developers  ( the Collective/ Hondo) work with them to get social value and job done. 

Not sure I want to live in society run on these lines.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

Nobody wants this fugly tower St. Matthew’s Estate Tenants and Residents Association joins the chorus of opposition to the Hondo 20-storey tower


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

So there you have it. Hondo are paying the Brixton Project:








						Brixton Project: the ‘community’ group PAID by Hondo to support their unpopular 20-storey development
					

On Monday, we ran a piece highlighting how the Brixton Project had teamed up with Hondo to lend credibility to the company’s bid to build a massive 20 storey tower block that contravenes Lamb…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




[*threads merged]


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2020)

editor said:


> So there you have it. Hondo are paying the Brixton Project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The email declares how the Brixton Project will be “stepping into” this “controversial space” to form a “community co-creation group” and create a “community engine that supports the infrastructure of the town centre” which will be “led and managed by local people.”
> 
> Given the secretive nature of this survey, it would appear that those elected to ‘lead and manage’ the space will exclusively come from a specially invited group – the very *same small pool of well-connected entrepreneurs, community activators, coach-mentors, creatives and business-minded people who seem to have benefited from their professional connections with Brixton.*



Brixton BID/ The Design Trail aka Brixton Project/ Impact Brixton/ senior officers/ senior Cllrs/ Squires/ Pop Brixton

Its a political and business network who run Brixton. These people all know each other. How did Brixton BID get the job as Hondo community consultants? Most likely because they are part of this network.

Its not corruption its just how it works. Been obvious for a while.

If you are not part of this group you don't get invites to the conversation.

Your outside looking in.

Brixton Society btw have managed to keep out of all this. There somewhat old fashioned ways means they have not been drawn into this way of doing things.

One good thing that may come of this is that this network is broken. Here is hoping.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

Nuff respect


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Nuff respect




Excellent. She pretty much nails it. Hope the Brixton Project see this and hang their heads in shame.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2020)

Notice that Brixton Project are leading lights in 81 acts of exuberant defiance.

Meant to remember 81 uprising and seek to have lasting legacy for it.

How does Brixton Project reconcile this as well as working with Texan multi millionaire? Whose planning application is opposed by many locals.

I would have thought opposing this planning application was more in the spirit of defiance.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Notice that Brixton Project are leading lights in 81 acts of exuberant defiance.
> 
> Meant to remember 81 uprising and seek to have lasting legacy for it.
> 
> ...


They seem to have quite interchangeable politics, when it suits.
One of the other directors is very active with Extinction Rebellion. Pretty sure their message isn't all about forming underhand allegiances with US investment funds to help push through anti-community projects.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> They seem to have quite interchangeable politics, when it suits.
> One of the other directors is very active with Extinction Rebellion. Pretty sure their message isn't all about forming underhand allegiances with US investment funds to help push through anti-community projects.



I regard Brixton Project as part of the New Labour lot who run Brixton/ Lambeth.

Its part of the New Labour ( now termed Progressive project) to triangulate between radical politics and the practical politics of the centre ( as they see it)

From this point of view accepting inward investment from Hondo is the only practical way to get funds for Brixton. 

So the only way to go is to work with Hondo on their application and try to get as much community benefit as posssible.

I can see the argument. 

However in this case Hondo is trying to over turn planning policies agreed with the local community. 

Planning officers/ Hondo are saying the community benefits outweigh the damage to the Conservation area/  reduction of light to nearby residential properties. 

In that case imo Brixton Project are going beyod being realistic in the present way economy works and colloborating with a developer to damage Brixton Conservation Area. 

From what Ive seen BP just don't get this.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

This comment on the Buzz scoop pretty much nails it:



> The objections to the project, aside from the fact it is ugly and out of character for the place, is that clearly there will be no market for office space post Covid so the developer will be making use of the legislation the government is pushing through to convert this into luxury flats.
> 
> Also, we don’t like being lied to by “the Brixton project”, a division of hondo AG.


----------



## madolesance (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> This comment on the Buzz scoop pretty much nails it?



Would be interesting to also find out how much the 'Brixton Bugle' have been involved given all of their issues before March featured a double page spread by 'Brixton Bid'. I know their main man who's images featured heavily in these spreads has moved/ been pushed.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2020)

Im not sure that a developer can just change office space to flats on this site without putting in a new application. This is not existing office building.

Existing office buildings can be converted. But this is no easy task. Usually requires gutting a whole building.

What may happen is that Hondo if they get permission sit on it and wait. See what happens to the office market in London.

What Im interested in is to see if Hondo appeal if turned down by planning committee.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im not sure that a developer can just change office space to flats on this site without putting in a new application. This is not existing office building.
> 
> Existing office buildings can be converted. But this is no easy task. Usually requires gutting a whole building.
> 
> ...


This is the kind of proposed legislation that's getting Hondo all moist: 



> The UK government's plans to extend permitted development rights will produce tiny "sub-standard homes" warns the Royal Institute of British Architects.
> 
> The new laws will allow developers to convert commercial and retail buildings into housing without making a full planning application extending permitted development (PD) rights that already allow office buildings to be converted.











						Law allowing developers to convert shops into homes "truly disgraceful" says RIBA
					

UK government plans to extend permitted development rights will only produce more tiny "sub-standard homes" warns the Royal Institute of British Architects.




					www.dezeen.com


----------



## Rushy (Oct 26, 2020)

Not sure I agree that office space will be obsolete. Yes big firms are looking at reducing the size of their mega central HQs but I suspect that smaller, good quality, flexible offices in locations people want to live will be in demand as we come out the other side of this. I'd support an office development on this site if it wasn't so enormo. 

I may be mistaken but wasn't the idea of a no residential conversion condition proposed in response to Helen Hayes?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Not sure I agree that office space will be obsolete. Yes big firms are looking at reducing the size of their mega central HQs but I suspect that smaller, good quality, flexible offices in locations people want to live will be in demand as we come out the other side of this. I'd support an office development on this site if it wasn't so enormo.
> 
> I may be mistaken but wasn't the idea of a no residential conversion condition proposed in response to Helen Hayes?


Office space will never be totally obsolete, but is there really a demand for the vast amount on offer in Hondo's mega tower?

I have very little faith in any promises or pledges made by Lambeth. If this tower of shit gets built and it remains half empty, I'd be astonished if Lambeth doesn't allow a change of use at a later date.

After all, the Tories are ensuring that this kind of conversion can go ahead easily in the future.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2020)

editor said:


> This is the kind of proposed legislation that's getting Hondo all moist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't agree. Permitted development is about  an already existing office block being turned into flats.

Plans for sites take a lot of time to be brought forward. Hondo will not have seen the pandemic coming. No one did.

It is more likely that Hondo will not go forward with this plan if Council agree the application Given the current economic climate.

Also the boom in expensive housing was based on premise that this was needed as areas like Brixton are near the City/West End. The heart of pre covid Capitalism. Given the growth of WFH due to pandemic this is not the case any more for time being.

( anecdote. I was delivering to a bank in City today. Small one. No one there. Left package with security guard as he was only person in the building. He said someone came in once a week to collect post. This is common across the City now. These finance based companies are working ok with WFH. )

Perhaps Brixton will have a reverse on gentrification in that case.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2020)

The new planning statement includes letter from Savills supporting Hondo/ Planning officers claims of need for office space in Brixton. 

Says that office space in Brixton became more fashionable due to Squires redevelopment of the building they own. 



> With a historic lack of marketing investment, Brixton is not currently considered to be a bona fide London office
> market, its stock only rising recently as a result of Squire & Partners’ office launch and the visitors attracted by
> it. Notwithstanding the potential redevelopment of Blue Star House, there remains a major opportunity to build
> on this recent success with further local office development.



Also interesting to note what Savills say about Pop and International House 



> 4. Affordable Workspace
> The scheme design, incorporates an area equivalent to 10% of the office area that can be dedicated to
> Affordable Workspace, to meet local demand by SMEs for co-working. It is assumed that the start-up and
> incubator type facilities that we understand are likely to come forward on the Pop site and International House,
> ...



In fact this emphasis on need for office space comes from senior Regen and Planning officers as much as it comes from Hondo.

However misguided it might seem due to pandemic senior officers and Hondo think this application is part of "regeneration" of the Brixton Quarter as they call it. 

It was Planning officers who went on about Savills report on office space post pandemic at the PAC. 

The letter that Hondo have got from Savills is to show evidence that a 20 storey office block is needed.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I don't agree. Permitted development is about  an already existing office block being turned into flats.
> 
> Plans for sites take a lot of time to be brought forward. Hondo will not have seen the pandemic coming. No one did.



Of course not, but they have the financial clout just to sit on empty buildings for as long as it suits their plans (see: Club 414 - empty since they threw the owners out of their home in business in May 2019).


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The new planning statement includes letter from Savills supporting Hondo/ Planning officers claims of need for office space in Brixton.
> 
> Says that office space in Brixton became more fashionable due to Squires redevelopment of the building they own.
> 
> ...


From that document:



> The proposed development is a building of outstanding architectural quality designed by one of the UK and world’s leading architects, Sir David Adjaye OBE. His practice (Adjaye Associates) is internationally acclaimed and are involved in a wide number of community driven projects which promote and engage with social change and progression. His designs and inspired use of materials have set him apart as one of the world’s leading architects of his generation. Architecture for Sir David Adjaye is about constructing buildings that understand their histories, whilst creating something entirely new, in order to serve communities into their futures. Understanding Brixton and its history has been an integral part of the proposed design.


Literally every person who I've shown the proposed building design to has either laughed or been shocked by its awful, inappropriate design.

And if the original architectural plans were so amazing, why have they been forced to plonk a load of greenery and foliage all over the interior to soften the '1980s shopping mall' look?

And why did they change the shape of the central support and spend God knows how much on producing a load of laughable blather explaining how sticking a circular seat around the base of the support suddenly produces an interactive fireplace and a work of art that locals will flock to in their droves?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

So I'm hearing from a local charity who were approached by the Brixton Project*. They were offering to help them, publicise them and "use their links with people in Lambeth council etc to help us."

I don't blame them for accepting their offer - after all charities need all the help they can get - but it fucks me off to know that Hondo is only doing this to help them secure their profit-creaming tower, and cynically buying community brownie points for pennies.

It echoes the same MO of the other recently arrived super rich crew, Squire & Partners, who did exactly the same thing. And guess who cosied up with them as soon as they arrived? The Brixton Design Trail (aka The Brixton Project).

*corrected from Hondo


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 27, 2020)

Whilst that’s not ethical, it may be illegal / against code of fundraising practice under charity commissions’ corporate partnerships guidance.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Not sleazy at all:


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Fight the Tower! 



> Eyebrows have been raised around the borough at the unexplained tidal wave of support for the tower that has seemingly come out of nowhere, with over 140 positive comment appearing in a matter of days.
> 
> For many months, Lambeth’s planning site only showed a dozen people supporting the 20-storey mega development and around 1,500 registering their opposition – and with a petition against the tower receiving over 6,600 names, this sudden burst of cheerleading for the project is being viewed with great suspicion locally.












						Campaigners accuse Hondo of ‘using false information’ to get support for their unpopular Enormo-Tower
					

With under a week to go before Lambeth council decide the fate of the controversial Hondo Tower, campaigners are accusing the company of employing dirty tricks in the wake of a sudden explosion of …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

So Savills have worked with both Hondo and Lambeth. Nice. 









						UK Real Estate Company Hondo Enterprises in Partnership With Savills to Use BioProtectUs™ System in United Kingdom
					






					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Update



And:


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> And:




I think Save Nour/ Fight the Tower are being unfair on Cllr Simpson.

She as well as Cllr Ben Kind were the two Cllrs at the last planning committee who questioned the Hondo application.

Going back on this thread it was looking like Cllr Kind and Cllr Simpson were going to reject the application at the PAC before being cut short by the Chair. 

So its out of order to say she was acting as planning consultant.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2020)

I have made it clear from the start Im against the Hondo Tower but recently Ive been concerned about way the Nour/ Stop the Tower have been going on.

They have been quite pushy recently.

I know the Hondo application is controversial. But imo the way to oppose it is straighrforward- the height goes against agreed planning guidelines.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 28, 2020)

From the grapevine Ive heard Cllr Simpson other half is the Leader of the Council Cllr Hopkins.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I think Save Nour/ Fight the Tower are being unfair on Cllr Simpson.
> 
> She as well as Cllr Ben Kind were the two Cllrs at the last planning committee who questioned the Hondo application.
> 
> ...


But why is she blocking local campaigners?


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

This is a fantastic read Tinkering of the Hondo Enormo-Tower application as The Brixton Project rejects plea to walk away from the Texan socialite plans


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 29, 2020)

A 'co-operative' council, a Texan millionaire and a community group with no scruples walk into a bar....


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> A 'co-operative' council, a Texan millionaire and a community group with no scruples walk into a bar....


Here's the Brixton Project's 'statement of intent' - 
	

	




						Brixton – Statement of Intent – The Brixton Project
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com
				




Naturally it makes no mention of the fact that they are being financed by Hondo. And why are they refusing to be transparent about how much Hondo are feeding them? Where are they getting their money from?

This line made me particularly angry:

"The community’s co-designers will be drawn from Brixton’s local grassroots networks, organisations and socially focused businesses."

How the fuck are they deciding who is invited into their select club of representatives from 'Brixton’s local grassroots networks, organisations and socially focused businesses'?

Obviously Brixton's biggest website and biggest/longest running forum doesn't count, even though I'd say we're the absolute definition of a grassroots network.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

More about Hondo Hondo Tower threatens Lambeth’s transport policy commitments for a Brixton Overground connection


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2020)

The Brixton Quisling Project


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> And:




I looked up Good Planners LTD which Fight the Tower say Cllr Simpson works for and Companies house says it was dissolved in 2019





__





						GOOD PLANNERS LIMITED overview - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

GOOD PLANNERS LIMITED - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk
				




Can CH1 help out here as he is expert on Companies House info.

Looks to me Fight the Tower are criticising Cllr Simpson when the company they say she works for no longer exists.

Or have I got something wrong?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

Great stuff: Artist evicted from Brixton Market speaks out against Hondo’s plans to build a huge tower in the centre of Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I looked up Good Planners LTD which Fight the Tower say Cllr Simpson works for and Companies house says it was dissolved in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for praising my insights. I really only treat the companies register as if it were Google or Duck Duck Go.

Regarding the company formerly known as Good Planners Ltd - it was indeed dissolved on 23rd April 2019.
The request to strike off/dissolve seems to have come from Cllr Simpson's husband

Regarding  whether Cllr Simpson is still involved in planning work comerically - who can say?
She could be working in planning unincorporated (unlikely - in case of being sued)
She could be simply living on councillor's allowances without working for anyone at all.

If anyone has a lead on a possible employer I will check it out.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

Fight the tower! XR Lambeth publish statement in support of the No Hondo Tower campaign


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for praising my insights. I really only treat the companies register as if it were Google or Duck Duck Go.
> 
> Regarding the company formerly known as Good Planners Ltd - it was indeed dissolved on 23rd April 2019.
> The request to strike off/dissolve seems to have come from Cllr Simpson's husband
> ...



In that csse Cllr Simpson had reason to block Fight the Tower twitter. They had a go at her for working for company that no longer existed.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2020)

Ive got a lot of respect for the Fight the Tower/Save Nour campaign but in last few weeks Ive being getting concerned about some of the things they have been doing.

Treatment of Cllr Simpson is one of them. 

The Planning Applications Committee is quasi judicial. It is not like other Council committees.

Its membership is made up according to how many seats each party has.

Its not supposed to be whipped.

It has to accept or refuse an application on planning matters.

It cannot refuse an application because Hondo are nasty Capitalists (which they are).

I thought , considering the limitiations the Cllrs on committee are under, that Cllr Ben Kind and Cllr Simpson were trying there hardest to find reasons to reject the application.

In which case they should be supported. Not have old history be dug up to have a go at one of them on twitter.

I do hope Cllr Simpson ignores this and at meeting next week questions Hondo application.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Fight the tower! XR Lambeth publish statement in support of the No Hondo Tower campaign


I am told one of the leading lights of Brixton Project is also a head honcho in the local chapter of XR....must’ve been an uncomfortable position to find oneself in...


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

Landlease FFS. 

"Although McWilliams announced that he had bought Brixton market through his company Hondo Enterprises, the legal owners are two special-purpose vehicles backed by the New York hedge fund Angelo Gordon, while the fate of the Brixton arches was determined by US private equity.

Earlier this year, Lambeth council appointed Tom Branton as director of regeneration, giving an indication of its vision for the area. 

Branton has previously worked for Southwark council, as project manager of the controversial Elephant & Castle regeneration scheme, carried out in partnership with the Australia-based developer Lendlease. He moved on from the council to work for Lendlease, where he was development manager on the same project, Elephant Park.

Built on the site of the demolished Heygate estate, Elephant Park includes nearly 3,000 luxury apartments, of which only 82 are social housing. Of the properties built in the first phase, most were sold to foreign investors."









						'Regeneration' is too often an unfair fight between local people and global finance | Anna Minton
					

On Tuesday a London council decides over a 20-storey tower in Brixton – a tale familiar to cities from Manchester to Sydney, says author and academic Anna Minton




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

Update Brixton community rises up to say no to 20-storey office tower proposed by multi-millionaire Texan owner of Brixton Market


----------



## wurlycurly (Nov 2, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 237043



This is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

I see the Brixton Blog is doing their usual hedge-their-bets 'here's the arguments for and against' bollocks, and running a denigrating article with statements about "those who shout the loudest" that completely fails to make any mention that the Brixton Project are being funded by Hondo.


----------



## wurlycurly (Nov 2, 2020)

It's just a few bland pars of mealy-mouthed nothingness in the Brixton Blog. Scandalous dereliction of duty. A controversial development of this size and impact deserves much, much more. Gramsci's live blog of the first planning meeting was much better reporting, and he did it all off the cuff.  Perhaps the  Brixton Blog should commission him to do some  writing with stuff like 'facts' and 'information' in it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Update Brixton community rises up to say no to 20-storey office tower proposed by multi-millionaire Texan owner of Brixton Market



......didn’t see any pre-publicity for this 😟


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> ......didn’t see any pre-publicity for this 😟


The announcement was embargoed for 1pm which is when the Buzz article went live


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 2, 2020)

editor said:


> The announcement was embargoed for 1pm which is when the Buzz article went live


.....sorry I don’t understand, why would you organise a protest and not tell the public, rule of six ?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> .....sorry I don’t understand, why would you organise a protest and not tell the public, rule of six ?


I guess that if shitloads of people turned up the story would be all about 'those protesters breaking Covid rules' rather than Hondo.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Landlease FFS.
> 
> "Although McWilliams announced that he had bought Brixton market through his company Hondo Enterprises, the legal owners are two special-purpose vehicles backed by the New York hedge fund Angelo Gordon, while the fate of the Brixton arches was determined by US private equity.
> 
> ...



Agree with her on the way that sections of local government are now working with developers rather than representing community interests.

I said that in my more recent objection. Also told my Ward Cllr this.

So good to see Anna Minton say this in Guardian. It not loony left stuff in that case.

She is also right to say:



> But the story of a colourful developer at loggerheads with local activists obscures the bigger picture, which is the effect that global finance, in the shape of hedge funds, private equity and global property development companies, is having on places such as Brixton



This is also what Grace Blakely disicusses in her article I put on on the Brixton chat thread.

Basically what Grace Blakeley is saying is the globalised capital uses land/ property to make money. The power of globalised capital , as seen with Hondo, is that it can take over whole areas ( Brixton) and basically say how they will be developed.

Local authorities go along with that as it brings in desparately need inward investment.

She is also saying this was not inevitable. Previous governments ( Thatcher ) laid the groundwork for this.

The State/ local state has a role in this kind of "regeneration"

It can seem to be just how things are and just unfortunate.

Taking it away from personalities like McWilliams the underlying problem is political.









						Financialization, real estate and COVID-19 in the UK
					

Abstract. In the UK, financialization has transformed many areas of the economy, including the housing market. The deregulation of financial markets that took p




					academic.oup.com


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2020)

Had a look at the Officers report to PAC. 









						Agenda for Planning Applications Committee on Tuesday 3 November 2020, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Brixton Project appear to have gone from the application. Now it says Hondo are looking for a lead partner for the community side of the development. So either I missed something or Brixton Project are not part of it now. 

Impact Brixton are quoted as saying in email they are delighted to have chance to move into the new development. 

The cosmetic improvements to the public square are laughable. What I found most irritating is that officers think they are great improvements. The same officers who at last PAC said the original design was top notch. 

I stil cant see definitely whether the development will be built so that it can be retro fitted into a local energy network.

A few solar panels and trees are now included. 

The addition of greenery and the pink stone seat say to me that the original brutalist design has been tinkered with to make it look more appealing. To me it looks like a tacked on concession to get it through committee. Not a well thought out total design for whole building. 

Either the architect should have gone back to the drawing board and started again or they should have defended the original concept. 

English Heritage and Brixton Society still object. 

From the report it looks like officers are going to write a condition to keep it as office space and stop any move to change it to flats later on. How this will work I dont now. ( Rushy mentioned that officers had said they would do this earlier in thread) 

The officers are still pushing argument that the adverse affect of the height of the Tower on local residential properties ( reduction of light) and on the Brixton Conservation Area are outweighed by the social/ economic benefits of the scheme. 

Hondo have thrown in funding for TFL bike docking station nearby. ( where not decided yet)

Hondo really are desparate to get this.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2020)

Officers reports for the PAC tomorrow here:









						Agenda for Planning Applications Committee on Tuesday 3 November 2020, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

The decision is tonight - watch it live in Station Road Watch The Vote! Community event in Brixton as Lambeth decide the fate of the Hondo Tower, Tues 3rd Nov 2020


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Innit?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for praising my insights. I really only treat the companies register as if it were Google or Duck Duck Go.
> 
> Regarding the company formerly known as Good Planners Ltd - it was indeed dissolved on 23rd April 2019.
> The request to strike off/dissolve seems to have come from Cllr Simpson's husband
> ...


Has anyone looked to see if she has a profile on LinkedIn?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Has anyone looked to see if she has a profile on LinkedIn?


I haven't - but personally I think the idea that a planning councillor has disreputable motives and/or conflicts or interest is not the issue here.

Rather the issue is that the council officers appear to have embraced wholesale unfettered regeneration and in doing so junked the council's previous ploicy - which evolved over years of public conultation.

My outrage is that Lambeth's unelected officials are taking their cue from the current govenment in pushing stuff through with no constituional elected authority.

Presumably the officials think we will eventually be so enamoured of the MegaTower that everything will just settle down.
The planning committee needs to push back to tell them where to get off.

I don't think undermining councillors on the committee will bnecessarily acheive this.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Ahead of tonight's vote Video report and interviews from the Hondo Tower protest outside Lambeth Town Hall, 2nd Nov 2020


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

We'll be running a live blog on Brixton Buzz tonight - this is the scene in Station Road


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

I must say watching the officer presentation is rather like watch the QVC shopping channel.
He is selling it - whereas he should be pointing out how it does not fit with the Lambeth Local Plan.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Just got in watching the PAC now.

Officers now enthusing about the design changes to the crap Tower


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I must say watching the officer presentation is rather like watch the QVC shopping channel.
> He is selling it - whereas he should be pointing out how it does not fit with the Lambeth Local Plan.



What is amusing is same officers thought last design was great.

Whatever McWilliams wants officers will support. They would polish McWilliams shoes if he asked.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Jesus I wish officers would get on with it.

Now showing lovely views of the Tower.

Are officers now estate agents?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Council technical expert in attendance to advise Cllrs. God help us.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Onto wind mitigation. My question is why our shit hot officers did not sort this out to present to the first PAC meeting?

Was this an oversight?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

: officers doing the line that public benefits outweigh heritage harm


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Big speech by officers on how McWilliams is bringing more benefits than heritage harm.

I really despise these officers.

They are working for Hondo tonight.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Hondo are giving beyond the minimum requirements for social benefits that are required by planning.

Officers saying they are making value judgement. 

I don't think officers should go against local plan.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

The Stararchitect Sir Adjaye himself has turned up.

Brixton is honoured.



He says his design will be an anchor for Brixton community.

Fuck off.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Brixton is going to get Community Liaison Group for Hondo Towers.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Who is Karl Lokko. Apparently Brixton born. Here to fully support scheme.

Accuses objectors of being from the leafier parts of the borough. Ie middle class.

Where did Hondo get this guy from?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Scarlet of Coldharbour Ward talks against the application.

Good.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Scarlet criticises the architect.

Hard hitting opposition from Scarlet


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Who is Karl Lokko. Apparently Brixton born. Here to fully support scheme.
> 
> Accuses objectors of being from the leafier parts of the borough. Ie middle class.
> 
> Where did Hondo get this guy from?


He's either a neighbour of editor or Angell Town. He's been around on knife crime issues for several years.


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> He's either a neighbour of editor or Angell Town. He's been around on knife crime issues for several years.


or he's an ex gang leader from Myatts Field and now a friend of Prince Harry


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Simpson asks about need for office space post Covid.

Officer reply. Large residential population means office space within walking and cycle distance is needed. Central London space demand will reduce.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Simpson follow up question. Evidence of demand? What about WFH?

Answer. Brixton is Creative Enterprise Zone. Officer giving anecdotes. So imo not evidence. But officer anecdotes based on his chats with business.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Officer wants to double down on office space. 

Christ these officers really think they now what's best for Brixton based on informal chats with business.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Seedat asks good question on permitted development rights.

That is can Hondo change office space to flats?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Officer says that robustly worded way to stop Hondo converting office space to flats


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

I thought it ironic that officer saying Lambeth's stock of offices had gone down.
Lambeth Planning itself vacated Courtney House on Brixton Hill and allowed it to be turned into residential - twenty years ago.
Then there's all the office buildings on Albert Embankment turned to residential.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

BTW I thought Helen Hayes was good. Unfortunately my link went down about two thirds of the way through her rapid-fire tirade.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Officer reply to Cllr Kind on wind mitigation.

I'm lost. Apparently will be another planning application on the public space. So wind mitigation will come up then.

So Cllr Kind is right to question this.

Hondo and officers answer is that they are clueless.

FFS


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> BTW I thought Helen Hayes was good. Unfortunately my link went down about two thirds of the way through her rapid-fire tirade.



So did mine.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Kind asking searching questions again.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair steps in to shut up Cllr Kind probing questions.

Chair is concerned about time 

In that case she could have made officers stop waffling


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Officer waffling on about mere Cllrs questioning a "world class architect"

That told them

Officers are really sucking up to architect and McWilliams


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Seedat on daylight and asking architect about why it is good design.

Awful Chair stops questions to architect.

She is rubbish Chair


----------



## scmw (Nov 3, 2020)

Who is the chair?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

The awful Chair is trying to stop discussion on design


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

scmw said:


> Who is the chair?



Cllr Clair Wilcox


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Simpson asks question on harm to conservation area.

Doug Black the Conservation officer gives reply which is meaningless


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Becca green party. 

Asks about energy use.

Officer says scheme is policy compliant.

Embodied carbon.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

So Chair says the itime is short. But officers pushing for more time to put there case.

And she is letting them do it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Officer going on at length about BRE.

Shut up.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair proposes to defer the second application on agenda. As Hondo application is taking so long.

It would not have if officers hadn't been allowed to go on so much.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2020)

Cheers for your updates Gramsci


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Simpson 

Does not think office space is necessarily needed.

Amendment to design superficial.

Bulk size is not good.

Monstrosity

Public benefits do not outweigh harm

Oppose application.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Rob Bristow chief planning officer butts in.

Shut the fuck up.

Cllr Kind criticises officer for butting in.

Good

Typicall officer behaviour.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Kind against application.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Fuck me they are not being swayed


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Becca ( Green party)

Against


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair says five minutes to go.

Cllr Windle.

In favour


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Seedat.

Brixton not a museum. Planning committee should not take into account kind of people who may use building.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Seedat thinks that development will help the street market.

Affordable workspace is big. 

Life-changing for Brixton area.

Community. Space is good. 

Confidence boost as large office space

Supports application


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Leigh

Supports application


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Seedat thinks that development will help the street market.
> 
> Affordable workspace is big.
> 
> ...


Might do if they had made Hondo pay to put back the Victorian glass canopies in Electric Avenue.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair.

Difficult application.

Less than substantial harm is still harm.

Key Brixton views affected.

Affordable workspace is key aspect.

In planning policy on the knife edge.

Has connectivity for markets.

Thinking of proposing motion to accept applications.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair is slippery character imo


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair is moving towards getting application through.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

This piece of shit is going to get approved by shameless cunts of councillors. Total sell outs.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

_No wonder she halted the meeting last time around._


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

editor said:


> This piece of shit is going to get approved by shameless cunts of councillors. Total sell outs.



If it is its down to Cllr Wilcox the Chair.

What a piece of shit


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair Cllr Wilcox is now diverting meeting to details


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> _No wonder she halted the meeting last time around._


Totally fucking corrupt.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Now a nice chummy chat between senior planning officer and Chair.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Can I just add I fucking hate Lambeth. Whatever they are, it ain't what Labour was supposed to stand for.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

The Chair is now totally dominating the meeting.

Appaling way to Chair a meeting.


----------



## scmw (Nov 3, 2020)

God that’s pathetic - is there no local party that cares about the community that isn’t a training ground for national politics that isn’t whipped within an inch of their life?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair is ding her best to work with officers to get application through. 

An abuse of the way to Chair a meeting.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Chair without asking any other Cllr is now proposing to accept application.

This is not how to Chair a meeting.

Not when I've chaired meetings


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Seedat seconds


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

I will do EVERYTHING I can - with my limited powers - to expose and remind people about what what these fucking cunts have delivered on Brixton. And when the political wind changes - and it will - I hope I can go some way to destroying their opportunistic, self interested careers.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Kind, Cllr Simpson, Cllr Becca Thackeray against.

Cllr Leigh, Seedat, Wilcox, Windle for


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 3, 2020)

Angry but not surprised.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Cllr Wilcox bears responsibility for chairing the meeting in such a way to get what she thought was the best outcome

She abused her position as Chair.

Through out the PAC meetings she allowed officers to go on to much.

In the second one even Cllr Kind had to say officer was going on to much.

Clear to me that Cllr Wilcox entered the meeting wanting to get application through.

Cllr Seedat is another waste of space as Labour Cllr.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Kind, Cllr Simpson, Cllr Becca Thackeray against.
> 
> Cllr Leigh, Seedat, Wilcox, Windle for


Rather amusing an officer pointed out that Cllr Windle was not minuted as being at the last meeting on the issue.
Cllr Wilcox - in effect - said lots of the council's minutes are wrong.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

This is not going to be forgotten.

Multinational capital supported by Labour Cllrs.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

A big thumbs up for Cllr Kind and Simpson.

I was right to criticize the Stop the Tower Twitter on way they treated Cllr Simpson.

She as I thought she would opposed the application


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Officers will be celebrating.

So will Impact Brixton. As supporting multinational capitalists has got them nice new offices.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Totally fucking corrupt.



I used to Chair meetings a lot in my old Coop.

There are different ways to Chair a meeting.

Cllr Wilcox presented masterclass in how to get something through a meeting.

I notice she gave no oppurtunity to allow either Cllr Kind or Simpson to fornulate a proposal through discussion.

The post officers presentation/ questioning  amongst committe was not a discussion. Chair took complete control of it. Whilst appearing to be neutral by saying this was knife edge decision.

I don't feel it was. After last meeting when it looked like Cllr Kind and Simpson were working towards proposing rejection she has thought about it and decided how to deal with opposition to the application.

She could have asked Cllr Kind or Cllr Simpson to make a proposal. She didnt.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

As I posted in the WhatsApp group:

Never, ever forget or forgive every single individual involved with the Brixton Project.  They helped make this happen. For their own personal gain


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Or the fucking Brixton Blog with their pathetic 'here's the pros and cons' spineless bullshit which means they can still pick up advertising and sponsorship deals from Lambeth and Hondo,


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Im bemused by Cllr Windle. As this application was to be discussed at this meeting why was he allowed to attend?  He missed all the last meeting.

Or was he at the last meeting? Im confused


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

Given there were planning grounds to reject the application I think it was particularly depressing to see four so called Labour Cllrs support this application.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

A fucking travesty. I hate Lambeth more than I hate Tories.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2020)

I did notice yet again officers spent a lot of time defending the application,

The Architect "Sir" Adjaye was present to answer questions but didn't get asked.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Simpson asks question on harm to conservation area.
> 
> Doug Black the Conservation officer gives reply which is meaningless



Doug Black is fucking useless. He was the "conservation officer" who allowed refurb at (listed) McIntosh Court, WITHOUT listed planning consent having been granted.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2020)

editor said:


> I will do EVERYTHING I can - with my limited powers - to expose and remind people about what what these fucking cunts have delivered on Brixton. And when the political wind changes - and it will - I hope I can go some way to destroying their opportunistic, self interested careers.



Local elections in 18 months. Perhaps Urban canvassing in the wards the "for" cllrs sit?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Cllr Wilcox bears responsibility for chairing the meeting in such a way to get what she thought was the best outcome
> 
> She abused her position as Chair.
> 
> ...



I suspect you've probably noticed before, how badly Lambeth Labour cllrs chair committees. Ed Davie as scrutiny chair was always my go-to for how not to chair, but Clair Wilcox has shown herself to be almost as despicable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im bemused by Cllr Windle. As this application was to be discussed at this meeting why was he allowed to attend?  He missed all the last meeting.
> 
> Or was he at the last meeting? Im confused



He was there' he's just not very memorable.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Local elections in 18 months. Perhaps Urban canvassing in the wards the "for" cllrs sit?


This would be interesting and could put the wind up 'em.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2020)

So four each with the chair using a casting vote? Hondo win?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 4, 2020)

What a terrible meeting. Thanks to all for the timely summary posts.


----------



## Tropi (Nov 4, 2020)

#votelambethcouncilscumout


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2020)

Photos from last night's carve-up














						In photos: Brixton community watches the Hondo/Lambeth Council stitch up, 3rd Nov 2020
					

These were the scenes in Station Road, Brixton last night, when locals  gathered to witness the community being completely stitched up by US mega-developers Hondo, with their plans being backed by …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2020)

Comment on the meeting: 



> Speakers were awful. Highly educated architect rolling over community concerns, and Prince Harry's uneducated, adopted friend, speaking as if he represents. Sadly, it's too easy to buy people off. I understand Brix Proj grasping for cash, but the councillor's decision is baffling.



And the bullshit


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton is going to get Community Liaison Group for Hondo Towers.


oven ready.....


editor said:


>


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 4, 2020)

Some quality bullshit that.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2020)

Here is the Brixton Project report.






						Brixton Project – Popes Road – The Brixton Project
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2020)

Ive read it.

Says they have talked to "community leaders" and community groups.

First time Ive heard of this report.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2020)

Brixton-Project-Popes-Road - The Brixton Project
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com
				




Here is the file. Not pdf and cannot upload it. Or use quotes from it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2020)

Brixton Project appear to be doing three things in the report.

Looking at the what they call polarised views on the Hondo application.

Looking at planning for Brixton area and community involvement.

Setting up some kind of community led planning forum. So developers/ Council and local community can work together.

Im mystified as to who BP have talked to. They give timeline and say they have talked to community leaders and community groups. But no list of who they have talked to.

This is first Ive seen of the this report.

Kind of concerned what this will end up as.

If it actually comes to anything.

BP are talking about getting funding to set up some kind of organisation to represent the community.

TBF Im a bit worried by this.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

This is an absolutely brilliant piece of reporting 









						Lambeth Planning, the Hondo Enormo-Tower and The Brixton Project: how locals are left out of the regeneration process
					

The decision to grant planning permission for the Hondo Tower along Pope’s Road in Brixton has left many locals puzzled.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Project appear to be doing three things in the report.
> 
> Looking at the what they call polarised views on the Hondo application.
> 
> ...


I've asked them this: 


> You keep telling everyone that you've spoken to community leaders and community groups, but no one I know has heard anything from you. In the name of transparency, could you kindly list all the community leaders and community groups you've spoken to (who aren't already directly associated with you)? Thank you.


----------



## scmw (Nov 5, 2020)

editor said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant piece of reporting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is a truly brilliant piece of journalism, more informed and better researched than the vast majority of articles in regular press.


----------



## Brixton-ite (Nov 5, 2020)

editor said:


> Comment on the meeting:
> 
> 
> 
> And the bullshit




"Prince Harry's uneducated, adopted friend" – WTF with the racism? Classy.

Totally 👏 going after the powers trying to rip the heart out of Brixton, but it all sounds a bit white priviligey tbh.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

Brixton-ite said:


> "Prince Harry's uneducated, adopted friend" – WTF with the racism? Classy.
> 
> Totally 👏 going after the powers trying to rip the heart out of Brixton, but it all sounds a bit white priviligey tbh.


So what are his qualifications on multi-national, multi-million pound office developments then?  Struggling to see where race comes into this too.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton-Project-Popes-Road - The Brixton Project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way the report is put up on their site is bizarre.
It's like an anti-copy portal designed to stop public examination.

The logo is sweet - reminds me of the skeletal tits and ass graffiti one used to encounter on the walls of gents toilet cubicles - before most of them were closed down.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

Interesting comment from the Buzz article:


History repeats………. back on 3rd December 2019 a similar decision to support two towers of 24 and 26 storeys was made on the application at 8 Albert Embankment, a site where due to heritage (adjacent to Lambeth Palace, viewing corridors of Westminster World Heritage Site, protected silhouette of Grade II listed art deco Fire Brigade HQ etc) towers are specifically excluded in the site design principles set out in the Lambeth Local Plan, but PAC voted in favour of departing from policy on the casting vote of the chair Cllr Clair Wilcox.

In favour (it was said) was the creation of lots of corporate offices, yet the central part of this site is protected industrial land for real jobs, the sort that makes the mechanics of the city work and which can not compete with the land prices of corporate offices and residential.

There are residents on the Whitgift Estate losing 40% of their daylight and else where even higher percentages. In Whitgift House the losses of around 40% are on every single living room, with disabled tenants on the ground floor most impacted.

This is now going to a public inquiry starting on 1st December, with the self funded community campaign up against the developer U+I & the London Mayor in the form of the London Fire Brigade (land owner) and in addition Lambeth Council who whilst no longer being a decision maker on this application (it is now a Secretary of State decision) will be employing a QC Barrister to argue against us.

Lambeth’s cost could be in the region of £150,000 and we don’t know why this money is being spent when the developer also has a QC Barrister and 7 expert witnesses.

We fight on – please support our fundraising for the public inquiry here: Helen Perrault-Newby is fundraising for Waterloo Community Development Group

Many thanks
Lambeth village
LAMBETH VILLAGE – Lambeth Village


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

Just posted here for posterity - my discussion with a Brixton Project director.


----------



## Brixton-ite (Nov 5, 2020)

editor said:


> So what are his qualifications on multi-national, multi-million pound office developments then?  Struggling to see where race comes into this too.


Race? Karl Lokko, sure he'd be well happy with "uneducated" and "adopted". he used to be in gangs lol. you  need to check your unconcious bias if you want more than middle class nimbys


----------



## Paul Hill (Nov 5, 2020)

editor said:


> Photos from last night's carve-up
> 
> View attachment 237329
> 
> ...


The Hondo Tower is billed as an office complex when it is actually a an apartment block disguised as offices. Once these 'offices' are built there will come the revelation that there is no call for office space here and the developer will then put in an application to convert to tiny, airless, uninsulated apartments. Thus both Lambeth and the developer get what they want. 

I do hope I'm not preaching to the converted here but it's only recently that I've given this much thought.

In the meantime i once gave Lambeth Council much thought and I long ago came to the conclusion that since the Council must act as a business by law, then I must treat Lambeth as a business. The councillors in this scheme of things are no more than Trade Union Reps with this particular lot being just a bunch of opportunist careerists not worthy of our time. Stay away from Lambeth. Do things on our own. We're better off that way.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2020)

Brixton-ite said:


> Race? Karl Lokko, sure he'd be well happy with "uneducated" and "adopted". he used to be in gangs lol. you  need to check your unconcious bias if you want more than middle class nimbys


Is he well educated on matters of  multi-national, multi-million pound office developments or not?

And while it looks like he's doing_ very_ nicely out of his new-found love and association with Hondo, he was responsible for spouting utter bollocks about the community who opposed the development, accusing them of coming from "the leafier parts of Brixton."   Funnily enough, you seem to be spouting the same line as him.

I don't give a shit what his colour is, or this tedious gang-member-done-good bullshit, but I do care when someone pops up to slag off a vast part of the community that he clearly knows fuck all about and assists the corporate takeover of Brixton and the ensuing displacement of the poorer community.


----------



## Brixton-ite (Nov 5, 2020)

editor said:


> Is he well educated on matters of  multi-national, multi-million pound office developments or not?
> 
> And while it looks like he's doing_ very_ nicely out of his new-found love and association with Hondo, he was responsible for spouting utter bollocks about the community who opposed the development, accusing them of coming from "the leafier parts of Brixton."   Funnily enough, you seem to be spouting the same line as him.
> 
> I don't give a shit what his colour is, or this tedious gang-member-done-good bullshit, but I do care when someone pops up to slag off a vast part of the community that he clearly knows fuck all about and assists the corporate takeover of Brixton and the ensuing displacement of the poorer community.



idk, but who is right? are you an expert on "on matters of multi-national, multi-million pound office developments"? i know i'm not. 

but isnt lokko from myatts fields? i reckon that gives him as much of a "fuck all about" as anyone else? 

i'm 200% behind the fight, even after the PAC, but saying things like "tedious gang-member-done-good bullshit" is the kind of thing that sounds like you DO give a shit about what his color is. he probably is being paid to support macwilliams but check your privilege. it just looks baaaad.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 5, 2020)

Brixton-ite said:


> Race? Karl Lokko, sure he'd be well happy with "uneducated" and "adopted". he used to be in gangs lol. you  need to check your unconcious bias if you want more than middle class nimbys



In this argument about the pros and cons of the Hondo planning application race has been used by both sides.

In ways that Im not happy with.

From saying that people had unconcious bias as the Architect was Black on one side. To saying this development will further push out local Black people to be replaced by white people.

There are two ways to oppose the Hondo plans

1) It goes against planning guidelines agreed with local community.

2) Hondo do not have good track record in Brixton ( Nour Cash and Carry) and this application will further the gentrification of Brixton. That this Labour Council go along with this.

On Karl Lokko. I read his piece in the Blog. Well this application has caused deep divisions. But imo I disagree with Karl there is not a silent majority for the development that he claims. Big cross section of Brixton have shown themselves to be against Hondo.

Karl argument is that those who opposed the application were idealists who were going to lose. That they were people with deep pockets. I assume he means out of touch middle class liberals. That it is people like him who roll their sleeves up and work with reality and not wishful thinking who get things done. Summary of what he is saying.

An anecdote. Im white and originally come from Plymouth. Growing up in the working class Docklands. I go back sometimes. Its a white working class in the Docklands of Plymouth. Voted Brexit. Plymouth when I went recently looks poorer than when I grew up there in 60s/ 70s/. They are the typical left behind community.

There is an online government map of statistics of deprivation.

I looked at it recently. The levels of deprivation ( sign of inequality in society) are the same. My old Plymouth Dockland Council wards are like Brixton area in the top 10 /20% most deprived in England.

Trying to call out people for unconscious bias or privilege over race I frankly am starting to find misses the real issue.

Which is across the country white working class communities have more in common with inner City multicultural working class communities than the politics of calling out  privilege or unconscious bias allows.

Gentrification is at root a class issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 5, 2020)

editor said:


> This is an absolutely brilliant piece of reporting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is good piece.

I joined the PAC about ten minutes in.

The mysterious last minute addendum confused me.

One of the annoying aspects of PAC is that as objector one has to base comments on the application beforehand.

Yet Ive seen this before- officers will turn up to PAC with last minute alterations to application.

Which as objector you cannot comment on. It is way that officers can try to sway committee. 

As Jason says all residents get is oppurtunity to write objections and then maybe few minutes speech to the PAC.

It makes me feel Brixton Project have llnes of communication with the Council that ordinary people dont.



> The submission from The Brixton Project was key for the PAC meeting on Tuesday. It gave the Cllr’s a convenient box to tick as they strained their necks to see any community involvement .
> 
> Mysteriously The Brixton Project submitted an addendum very late in the day ahead of the meeting. In true Lambeth democratic style, this hasn’t been made available in the public domain.
> 
> It’s all very odd – Officers talked about the importance of the late submission throughout the meeting, yet residents couldn’t refer to this document.



Thia imo would not have happened without talks between Hondo/senior planniing officers and Brixton Project.


----------



## Brixton-ite (Nov 6, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Trying to call out people for unconscious bias or privilege over race I frankly am starting to find misses the real issue.



Dont get me wrong – I totally agree with that. I didnt mean to make that the real issue. I just dint like the tone. It was superior and patronising and i don't think the kinds of words that would be used if he had been white.



Gramsci said:


> Gentrification is at root a class issue.


Yes, this. 100%. Nobody is having that argument properly imo.



Gramsci said:


> It makes me feel Brixton Project have llnes of communication with the Council that ordinary people dont.


Yeah, this was frustrating. There's loads of stuff flying around about them. Sounds fishy.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2020)

Brixton-ite said:


> Dont get me wrong – I totally agree with that. I didnt mean to make that the real issue. I just dint like the tone. It was superior and patronising and i don't think the kinds of words that would be used if he had been white.



tbf you are a fairly new poster and probably not familiar with editors way with words 😏


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> tbf you are a fairly new poster and probably not familiar with editors way with words 😏


I didn't write that piece, but I remember the first time I was called racist in connection with this development was when I justifiably said the design was fucking shit. And I didn't even know that the architect was black at the time.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 6, 2020)

Brixton-Project-Popes-Road - The Brixton Project
					






					www.thebrixtonproject.com
				




Had another read of Brixton Project "Community involvement in the development of Popes road".

Few more comments.

Says the BP were approached by the development team (of Hondo I presume ) to work on the community "benefits" of the scheme. ( Btw does not make clear they were acting as paid consultants)

This document BP say is independent of the Hondo application.

It is and isn't. Find it confusing read on that score.

BP are presenting themselves as the "middle ground" between the what they see as polarised debate for and against.

Against are those who oppose the height of the Tower/ Big business like Hondo. For are those who see this as bringing needed investment to Brixton.

This is to simplistic. I for one opposed the Tower on basis it was not in line with planning guidelines. This is straight forward planning issue. No amount of community benefit is going to change that.

Im not necessarily against change or stopping inward investment. This is private plot of land. Not a publicly owned one. But planning guidelines, which are consulted on with local community , are set in place to guide development. Hondo and planning officers choose to set those guidelines aside. Opposing this applications does not necessarily mean one is against investment in Brixton. It can mean that one wants it done in way that is following the agreed planning principles.

Reading the BP doc and I dont think they understand planning. Which is a bit worrying. As they seem to want to set themselves up as the broker in community for regeneration.

What runs through this document is BP saying it wants to "heal divisions" "increase traction between developers , citizens and elected representatives"

However the way that BP talk about this is as though its a problem in the community. The divisions are in the community that need to be "healed".

There is no analysis in the document of how the planning department operates. More than one person has noticed how closely Council planners work with big developers. There is also no analysis of how the elected representatives operate when faced with big developers. Also what the Labour group think good regeneration is.

The whole of this document imo sees those who opposed the application as a problem. That a new organisation is needed in Brixton to represent the needs of the community. That BP are working on this. Consulting the community now and working towards setting up.

Ive no idea when, where and with whom they are consulting. They say they are in the doc. Ive not heard anything.

BP  want to move from a confrontational approach to development to a colloborative one.

This has been tried before by the Council. The Council buzz word was Co Consultation. This was for the Brixton Central Site. ( Brixton Station road / Rec/ Pop site. This was with local business, residents and Network Rail as a major landowner. Council wanted to Co Produce planning guidelines for this sub section of central Brixton. Fair enough except it failed. 

It fell apart when NR decided that Co Production did not suit there interests and went ahead with arches evictions.

Above example shows how weak the BP analysis is. Anyone who has been around Brixton for a while nows the cards are stacked against one when it comes to big land owners// developers.

Discussion of power is weak point of the BP doc.

I don't think people want to be confrontational. Its that years of this pro big business New Labour Council and the way big land owners behave forces people to take a confrontational position.

This can verge on getting out of hand. Ive had my criticisms of some of the opposition.

But the BP doc does not really grapple with the fact that there is an imbalance of power here. No amount of "sortation" or "flatpack" democracy is going to change that.

( Did see on FB good comment. If BP are so into Flatpack democracy they should have joined up with the Stop the Tower campaign)

The doc has elaborate plan for an over arching organisation for future regeneration/development in Brixton.

This will produce a charter for future development of Brixton.

The BP doc gives impression that the Brixton community is tearing itself apart over this application.

So divisions have to be "healed" with BP as the broker who occupy the middle ground as they can talk to all sides.

Actually no I dont see this as an equal division that needs healing.

BP are part of the minority who aided this planning application. As paid consultants. The doc they have written comes across as them thinking of how to deal with the public opposition they , BP, have had due to them acting as consultants for Hondo.

The opposition to the Hondo application imo showed the community coming together in positive way.

There is nothing in the doc that they might have made a mistake in being so involved on developer side with a highly contentious planning application. One that even officers said was not in line with locally agreed planning guidelines.

Everyone makes mistakes and hopefully learns from them . This doc by BP shows they haven't.


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> There is no analysis in the document of how the planning department operates. More than one person has noticed how closely Council planners work with big developers. There is also no analysis of how the elected representatives operate when faced with big developers. Also what the Labour group think good regeneration is.



Totally agree. This is the heart of the problem. The whole process is presented to councillors as if they don’t really have a choice when faced with officers’ advice/well funded developers/the false gold of economic development/celebrity architect. Not enough of them realise that they can just say “no”.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Re Karl Lokko, it seems he accepts speaking engagements - commercially.
Which begs the question was he hired to support this application?
I think supporters of a scheme should have to say whether they are unpaid members of the public, paid professionals, or paid local supporters.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

BBC Radio London Eddie Nestor drive time show between 5 & 7 tonight is covering the Hondo tower story. #NoHondoTower 

Tune in now at Radio London - Listen Live - BBC Sounds


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Lambeth declined to comment on the Eddie Nestor radio piece and the word on the street is that no one wants this fucking tower.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

Lambeth FFS Lambeth Council, mega-tower developments and why the public inquiry on 8 Albert Embankment matters


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2020)

Get involved! 









						Brixton Project want community involvement in their future Brixton plans – so we’ve invited you all! Online, Fri 4th Dec 2020
					

Self-elected community leaders, The Brixton Project, have sent out private invites to selected individuals and organisations for a planning meeting “to establish the process for community inv…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Get involved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are already forums to deal with these issues. 

Brixton Neighborhood Forum and Brixton Society. 

Plus some local groups. 

Time of meeting is middle of the day. Not exactly great if one is working.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Get involved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also on on planning the Council has obligation to consult communities on planning issues. So what is the new organisation the BP want to set up supposed to be about?


----------



## athletecured (Nov 29, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Also on on planning the Council has obligation to consult communities on planning issues. So what is the new organisation the BP want to set up supposed to be about?


hi Gramsci the thinking is that whatever obligations or forums or legislation that exist already are obviously not working. otherwise how would we be in the position that we're in? beholden to asset managed capital with no real community voice.

this is an attempt to do something different, that moves brixton beyond the attritional land-grab/protest dynamic. your point about the brixton society and neighbourhood forum is spot-on – that’s why they are already part of the nascent community. hope you can come on friday – it’ll be the first of several i'm sure. lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that. whatever time was chosen was not going to work for some people.

please do come on friday if you can. if you can’t we will circulate a recording of the meeting (assuming people are happy for the meeting to be recorded) and/or minutes. this is a genuine attempt to try and build something better, and more resilient – and it's great that the buzz did the piece the other day – when we invited mike (i don't think he’s going to come, he doesn’t 'do zoom') about ten days ago asked him to pass on the invite to anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2020)

athletecured said:


> hi Gramsci the thinking is that whatever obligations or forums or legislation that exist already are obviously not working. otherwise how would we be in the position that we're in? beholden to asset managed capital with no real community voice.
> 
> this is an attempt to do something different, that moves brixton beyond the attritional land-grab/protest dynamic. your point about the brixton society and neighbourhood forum is spot-on – that’s why they are already part of the nascent community. hope you can come on friday – it’ll be the first of several i'm sure. lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that. whatever time was chosen was not going to work for some people.
> 
> please do come on friday if you can. if you can’t we will circulate a recording of the meeting (assuming people are happy for the meeting to be recorded) and/or minutes. this is a genuine attempt to try and build something better, and more resilient – and it's great that the buzz did the piece the other day – when we invited mike (i don't think he’s going to come, he doesn’t 'do zoom') about ten days ago asked him to pass on the invite to anyone who might be interested.



I would like to know more about what this means:


> The Brixton Project will also update on the on-going conversation with the Council about the formation of the group and immediate areas of focus.



On the "attritional land grab/ protest dynamic"

Over years I taken part in consultations on Brixton Masterplan, Brixton SPD and the failed Co production of plan for the Brixton Station road area ( Brixton Central)

Co Production on Brixton Central organised by Council failed as Network Rail pulled out and decided to evict the shopkeepers in the arches.

The attritional dynamic is due to way the economy works. This is not fault of the Council. Its how the system works.

Big business like NR and Hondo are going to behave like any large profit making business will behave.

IMO the Nour and Stop the Tower campaign are not at fault. The response by them is rational response given how the economy works. In case of Nour they played a large part in saving them.

Im not saying that is all of it. Behind the scenes the MP and local Cllrs worked to get a compromise.

IMO they could not have done this without the more combative Nour Campaign.

so imo let a thousand flowers bloom.

Both "attritional" protest and more quiet lobbying overlap and work.

Im not sure I want one group that is sanctioned by the Council to deal with these issues.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2020)

athletecured said:


> hi Gramsci the thinking is that whatever obligations or forums or legislation that exist already are obviously not working. otherwise how would we be in the position that we're in? beholden to asset managed capital with no real community voice.
> 
> this is an attempt to do something different, that moves brixton beyond the attritional land-grab/protest dynamic. your point about the brixton society and neighbourhood forum is spot-on – that’s why they are already part of the nascent community. hope you can come on friday – it’ll be the first of several i'm sure. lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that. whatever time was chosen was not going to work for some people.
> 
> please do come on friday if you can. if you can’t we will circulate a recording of the meeting (assuming people are happy for the meeting to be recorded) and/or minutes. this is a genuine attempt to try and build something better, and more resilient – and it's great that the buzz did the piece the other day – when we invited mike (i don't think he’s going to come, he doesn’t 'do zoom') about ten days ago asked him to pass on the invite to anyone who might be interested.



Another issue:

The way the Planning department work now is that they work to closely with developers.

A reform of Planning is needed.

The Hondo application was against locally agreed planning guidelines.

It should never have gone to committee.

Nor should a local group like Brixton Project supported it.

The planning department along wth the Regeneration department ( who supported the application) are making poliitical decisions that over turn planning guidelines agreed with local community. 

The Hondo application was a deviation from agreed planning guidelines. Officers took decison that the inward investment and "community" benefits were enough to ditch agreed planning guidelines. This is political decision. Given way planning works no wonder it got attritional. That is fault of Lambeth. 

ive emailed my local Cllrs about this to no avail.

Planning departments and Regeneration department don't have to work like this.

The Hondo application was first big test of the Brixton Masterplan/ SPD and Local Plan,

The officers and some of the Labour Cllrs failed the community in pushing this through.

On the attritiional dynamic - this would not be inevitable if some Cllrs and officers did their job properly.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2020)

athletecured said:


> hi Gramsci the thinking is that whatever obligations or forums or legislation that exist already are obviously not working. otherwise how would we be in the position that we're in? beholden to asset managed capital with no real community voice.
> 
> this is an attempt to do something different, that moves brixton beyond the attritional land-grab/protest dynamic. your point about the brixton society and neighbourhood forum is spot-on – that’s why they are already part of the nascent community. hope you can come on friday – it’ll be the first of several i'm sure. lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that. whatever time was chosen was not going to work for some people.
> 
> please do come on friday if you can. if you can’t we will circulate a recording of the meeting (assuming people are happy for the meeting to be recorded) and/or minutes. this is a genuine attempt to try and build something better, and more resilient – and it's great that the buzz did the piece the other day – when we invited mike (i don't think he’s going to come, he doesn’t 'do zoom') about ten days ago asked him to pass on the invite to anyone who might be interested.



What Im saying is make the existing structures work properly.

A new organisation approved by unreformed Council will be of no use. Or worse will be used by Council to add legitimcy to what Regen and Planning want to do along with some of more Progress type Cllrs.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> hi Gramsci the thinking is that whatever obligations or forums or legislation that exist already are obviously not working. otherwise how would we be in the position that we're in? beholden to asset managed capital with no real community voice.
> 
> this is an attempt to do something different, that moves brixton beyond the attritional land-grab/protest dynamic. your point about the brixton society and neighbourhood forum is spot-on – that’s why they are already part of the nascent community. hope you can come on friday – it’ll be the first of several i'm sure. lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that. whatever time was chosen was not going to work for some people.
> 
> please do come on friday if you can. if you can’t we will circulate a recording of the meeting (assuming people are happy for the meeting to be recorded) and/or minutes. this is a genuine attempt to try and build something better, and more resilient – and it's great that the buzz did the piece the other day – when we invited mike (i don't think he’s going to come, he doesn’t 'do zoom') about ten days ago asked him to pass on the invite to anyone who might be interested.


It was great that you engaged in the comments on the Buzz article, but disappointing when you _once again_ shirked the question I asked:


> Now that you’re here, are you FINALLY going to tell the community you purport to represent exactly how much financial and material assistance Hondo gave you to help them push through their unwanted, ugly tower?
> 
> And will you provide details of any additional funding you’re also receiving from Lambeth and elsewhere as part of this venture?
> 
> It’s one thing you lot self-electing yourselves to act as some sort of community organisers and leaders without any actual consultation, but without total transparency about your funding and motives, it’s hard to trust anything you do…


I also find it weird that you're suddenly going with the narrative that it's great that Buzz did this piece, when you sent out no actual press releases like you would do if you actually wanted it publicly shared.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Im not sure I want one group that is sanctioned by the Council to deal with these issues.


Especially one getting unspecified funding from a multinational developer with dodgy practices to help smooth through a planning application for a huge tower that the community didn't want, and one who refuses to be transparent about their funding and finances. And, like you say, one who has close links to the council


----------



## athletecured (Nov 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> What Im saying is make the existing structures work properly.
> 
> A new organisation approved by unreformed Council will be of no use. Or worse will be used by Council to add legitimcy to what Regen and Planning want to do along with some of more Progress type Cllrs.


Hi Gramsci a couple of thoughts.

1. Please do come on Friday
2. Hear your points about previous failed attempts to do similar things – should that put us off trying again?
3. “Its how the system works.” – that shouldn’t stop us trying to change the system though?
4. I don’t for a minute think that protest is invalid. I think it's crucial – but it’s not the only way. We need multiple counter-narratives. You may’ve seen in some of the online chatter, people have pointed out my involvement in XR – where nonviolent direct action has from the beginning gone hand-in-hand with regenerative behaviour and more 'system'-facing organisation. It’s the my-way-or-high-way this process seeks to address. But it will only do it with people in the room. That’s why the XR Citizens Assembly demand is so dangerous.
5. Mainly agree with you though.
6. The Brixton Project didn’t support the Hondo Tower application. 
7. This isn’t a group 'sanctioned' by the council. This is a group that seeks to bring all interested parties to the same space to change things for the better. It’ll be as good as the people that show up. 

Please do!


----------



## athletecured (Nov 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Especially one getting unspecified funding from a multinational developer with dodgy practices to help smooth through a planning application for a huge tower that the community didn't want, and one who refuses to be transparent about their funding and finances. And, like you say, one who has close links to the council



This is like a particularly dispiriting game of whack-a-mole! 

I wrote directly to you Mike on the 19th November, inviting you to the meeting, together with the request that you pass on the details to anyone who might be interested. But that’s not good enough now because it wasn’t in a (presumably more respectful) press release 😂?

And regarding not telling you how much “unspecified funding” the Brixton Project has received from anyone, I’ve been clear about that. I was completely happy to while our conversation was friendly. But your questioning became pushy and your messages were increasingly unkind, so I changed my mind.

Just because I won’t tell you something does not mean there is anything to hide. If you came to any of the meetings you’ve been invited to we might even (heaven forfend) start doing decent work together!

Right, I’ve said my bit. Athletecured can retire its avatar for another decade or so. It’d be great to see you on Friday Mike. This really is a genuine thing we’re trying to get off the ground, and it will be all the better if you are involved.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> And regarding not telling you how much “unspecified funding” the Brixton Project has received from anyone, I’ve been clear about that. I was completely happy to while our conversation was friendly. But your questioning became pushy and your messages were increasingly unkind, so I changed my mind.


That's not how it happened at all - and I'm happy to post up the entire transcript for all to see, unedited. Is that OK with you?  

But you're completely missing the point (while once again evading the question). It shouldn't be about whether I'm being 'pushy' or not. It's about a self elected community group refusing to be transparent about their finances and not just to me, but to the entire community they purport to represent.

Add in the fact that you've set yourselves up to legitimise and facilitate a hugely unpopular mega-development from a US company where you look set to benefit from free office space and influence, I'd say I was absolutely right to ask these questions on behalf of the community. 

And it should be noted that if I hadn't kept asking, it may never have come to light that you were being financially and materially backed by Hondo, something you're still refusing to be transparent about.  

If you want any sort of credibility, all of this should have been announced from the start.

So, is it OK if I publish the full transcript of our WhatsApp conversation, because I really don't like the way you're twisting it.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> 6. The Brixton Project didn’t support the Hondo Tower application.


Wait, _what? _









						Brixton Project ‘community’ group team up with developers to facilitate construction of unpopular 20-storey Hondo tower block
					

Community groups are concerned that there has been nothing like enough community consultation over the imposition of Hondo’s 20-storey tower over Electric Avenue. Now an emailed ‘survey…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						LIVE Blog as Lambeth Council Planning Applications Committee makes decision on Hondo Enormo-Tower
					

22:32 RIP Brixton Community. 22:28 Chair Cllr Wilcox proposes that PAC accepts the Officer recommendations to approve, with a condition about ‘flipping’ to residential accommodation, an…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						Brixton Project: the ‘community’ group PAID by Hondo to support their unpopular 20-storey development
					

On Monday, we ran a piece highlighting how the Brixton Project had teamed up with Hondo to lend credibility to the company’s bid to build a massive 20 storey tower block that contravenes Lamb…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## wurlycurly (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> Hi Gramsci a couple of thoughts.
> 
> 1. Please do come on Friday
> 2. Hear your points about previous failed attempts to do similar things – should that put us off trying again?
> ...



It's the sheer arrogance of the Brixton Project that gets me. A "community group" standing tall (20 storeys tall) against more than 1,000 local objections and thousands of local signatures, and lining their pockets at the same time. Then having the gall to come on a local forum with thousands of members, have a pop at the editor and, bizarrely, deny that they supported Hondo's application. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## wurlycurly (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> hi Gramsci the thinking is that whatever obligations or forums or legislation that exist already are obviously not working. otherwise how would we be in the position that we're in? beholden to asset managed capital with no real community voice.
> 
> this is an attempt to do something different, that moves brixton beyond the attritional land-grab/protest dynamic. your point about the brixton society and neighbourhood forum is spot-on – that’s why they are already part of the nascent community. hope you can come on friday – it’ll be the first of several i'm sure. lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that. whatever time was chosen was not going to work for some people.
> 
> please do come on friday if you can. if you can’t we will circulate a recording of the meeting (assuming people are happy for the meeting to be recorded) and/or minutes. this is a genuine attempt to try and build something better, and more resilient – and it's great that the buzz did the piece the other day – when we invited mike (i don't think he’s going to come, he doesn’t 'do zoom') about ten days ago asked him to pass on the invite to anyone who might be interested.



"We've screwed up big time by standing against the overwhelming view of the community while lining our own pockets. I know, let's try to patronise the Urban 75 editor and Gramsci into joining us. They would add instant local credibility."


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

Now on Buzz. I'm proud of the work that this site does and the writers who contribute. No cash from Hondo needed to serve the community!

Developer-backed The Brixton Project now claims that they ‘didn’t support the Hondo Tower application’


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> Hi Gramsci a couple of thoughts.
> 
> 1. Please do come on Friday
> 2. Hear your points about previous failed attempts to do similar things – should that put us off trying again?
> ...



I would attend but am working. Unless it is not busy that day I will not make it.

On multiple counter narratives.

The opposition to Hondo planning application was imo good example of multiple counter narratives working well.  From Stop the Tower protest through to more considered objections to the actual application from groups like Brixton Society. Looked to me that the opposition to the Hondo Tower brought local people together. Despite the disagrements that go on this site and in Brixton the  Hondo Tower is example of unity through multiple narratives on this issue.

So I dont see need for new organisation based on going beyond the as you say "attritional" dynamic,

The opposition to Hondo showed imo the dynamic working.

So why need for new organisation?

One that apparently Briton Project are talking to Lambeth about.



> The Brixton Project will also update on the on-going conversation with the Council about the formation of the group and immediate areas of focus.



Ive asked what this means in previous post. What are these ongoing conversations?

This is happening before community are being asked if this is something they want.

There has been mis understanding of my previous post.

Im concerned that talks are underway by Brixton Project about some kind of group with the Council.

Im concerned that Council might quite like the idea of a group. Which could mean if you don't want to be part of out you are effectively excluded from discussion of future of Brixton.

That is what I mean by concept of Council sanctioned group.

Seen this happen over other issues.Where Council try to set up "independent" community groups when existing ones get to troublesome.

You say Brixton Project did not support the Hondo application. To clarify what was Brixton Project view on the application? Oppose it?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> lunchtime was picked so that people might be able to nab some time in the middle of the day (or maybe even skive off if working from home) rather than the evening cos evenings are already busy enough, and most people are thoroughly sick of screens by then – nothing more sinister than that.


Wow - skive off work as a community engagement tactic! Getting a vibe thr target audience for this is self employed people / people working from home with flexible arrangements.
Whats the tactic to gather the views of the very many people working in jobs that dont afford them the luxery of sitting at a laptop taking long lunch breaks? Cleaners, shop staff, food service, care workers, list goes on.....
The statment that most people are sick of screens by evening implies your world is very much a bubble of a certain demographic.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2020)

athletecured said:


> Hi Gramsci a couple of thoughts.
> 
> 1. Please do come on Friday
> 2. Hear your points about previous failed attempts to do similar things – should that put us off trying again?
> ...



On XR.

My reading of Hallam is that he saw democracy as not working to deal with climate change.

Non Violent Direct Action was required. If enough took part in this government would be unable to govern.

At that point deal would be made. The existing State would bring in binding law for zero carbon in X years.

As politicians, according to Hallam, are to easily swayed by the populace this would be dealt with by abandoning electoral democracy and replacing it with Citizens Assemblies. 

This would be democracy drawn by lot. 

Each Assembly would have specific issues to deal with and would choose from options deicded by experts. 

This would get around the rough and tumble of electoral democracy. 

It is moving to a form of Green dictatorship at worst. There are some anti immgrant sentiments from Hallam for example. 

So yes Peoples Assemblies demand has dangers.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Wow - skive off work as a community engagement tactic! Getting a vibe thr target audience for this is self employed people / people working from home with flexible arrangements.
> Whats the tactic to gather the views of the very many people working in jobs that dont afford them the luxery of sitting at a laptop taking long lunch breaks? Cleaners, shop staff, food service, care workers, list goes on.....
> The statment that most people are sick of screens by evening implies your world is very much a bubble of a certain demographic.


The divisive, on-trend, hipster language they use underlines the fact that they are only interested in attracting a certain demographic, while excluding the majority of long-standing locals who have no idea what any of this wank-gibberish means:











I've sat at a judge at what is considered one of the most prestigious design awards in the UK, and I've very little idea what this bollocks is about, so how are 'ordinary' people supposed to make sense  of it?  Or want to get involved? It's designed to intimate and segregate, which is the very, very last thing a self elected 'community' group should be doing.


----------



## athletecured (Dec 1, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Cleaners, shop staff, food service, care workers, list goes on.....
> The statment that most people are sick of screens by evening implies your world is very much a bubble of a certain demographic.


Totally fair point – we just have to start somewhere. For this to work it’s going to take an enormous effort, and it’s certainly not going to be achieved in one or two Zoom meetings. I do realise that I’m on something of a hiding-to-nothing popping my head up here, or over on Buzz, but please don’t think we’re not also working out how to involve everybody who can’t make a Friday lunchtime. In the meantime we’ll be recording Friday’s session for anyone who can’t make it (camera-off/pseudonym/use the chat if you don’t want to be identified) – and there'll be follow-up gatherings in due course.

That’s it, I really am retiring now. Can’t get into XR arguments too – and "wank-gibberish" (see posts above) means I can bow-out on a high. 

Do try and come if you can.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2020)

athletecured said:


> Totally fair point – we just have to start somewhere.


Why do you have to start anything? Who empowered you to create this group and self-elect yourselves to represent the Brixton community - the very community who you refuse to be transparent with about your finances?  What's in it for you (apart from control of the Hondo space, unspecified income from Hondo and a growing influence over Brixton affairs, of course)?   And why are you lying about your well documented support for the tower?

And once again you've sidestepped answering the entirely reasonable question about how much Hondo has secretly been funding you, and now you're dismissing out of hand my valid criticism about the 'wank-gibberish' language you use. If you want to engage the whole community,_ then don't use language and phrases that the vast majority won't understand._

Just like a slippery politician, you're trying to give the impression of engaging while saying absolutely nothing. If you can't take criticism from the community you're putting yourselves forward to represent and won't even consider the issues being raised, then you have no mandate to represent them. 

This appears to be all about progressing the power and influence of the Brixton Project brand.


----------



## nick (Dec 1, 2020)

editor said:


> The divisive, on-trend, hipster language they use underlines the fact that they are only interested in attracting a certain demographic, while excluding the majority of long-standing locals who have no idea what any of this wank-gibberish means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liked for holocratic and sortition.

I will gladly march against any organisation that destroys the language with such bullshitty use of random words that were found whilst idly perusing on line dictionaries whilst stoned


----------



## nick (Dec 1, 2020)

But seriously
Hey athletecured : I'm worried that the independence of Brixton Project is being called into question over this tower thing.

Please can you clarify things by answering 2 questions:
1)   I read that Brixton Project was “paid in June by Hondo for a proposal for programming the community space” . How much was paid?
2) Have any other funds moved between Hondo (and its related parties) and Brixton Project? If so, please give detail and context


I suspect that an official "NO" in respect to question 2 would help to clarify things for all concerns and to assuage certain concerns of many local people

Thanks


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2020)

nick said:


> Liked for holocratic and sortition.
> 
> I will gladly march against any organisation that destroys the language with such bullshitty use of random words that were found whilst idly perusing on line dictionaries whilst stoned


I had to look it up, but I think what the really want is to shift the notion of power to themselves, so they're in control of the creative space with unaccountable financing and non-transparent funding from mega-developers, and also positioned nicely to scoop up contracts thanks to their close - and equally non transparent - relationship with the council. 

Don't forget that it was their chums on the council who proposed the Brixton Project consultation in the first place. _Cosy. _


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2020)

editor said:


> So, is it OK if I publish the full transcript of our WhatsApp conversation, because I really don't like the way you're twisting it.


Requoted. I like transparency so I'm happy for this conversation to be made public.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 1, 2020)

athletecured said:


> Totally fair point – we just have to start somewhere. For this to work it’s going to take an enormous effort, and it’s certainly not going to be achieved in one or two Zoom meetings. I do realise that I’m on something of a hiding-to-nothing popping my head up here, or over on Buzz, but please don’t think we’re not also working out how to involve everybody who can’t make a Friday lunchtime. In the meantime we’ll be recording Friday’s session for anyone who can’t make it (camera-off/pseudonym/use the chat if you don’t want to be identified) – and there'll be follow-up gatherings in due course.
> 
> That’s it, I really am retiring now. Can’t get into XR arguments too – and "wank-gibberish" (see posts above) means I can bow-out on a high.
> 
> Do try and come if you can.



You brought up XR no me.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 1, 2020)

athletecured said:


> Totally fair point – we just have to start somewhere. For this to work it’s going to take an enormous effort, and it’s certainly not going to be achieved in one or two Zoom meetings. I do realise that I’m on something of a hiding-to-nothing popping my head up here, or over on Buzz, but please don’t think we’re not also working out how to involve everybody who can’t make a Friday lunchtime. In the meantime we’ll be recording Friday’s session for anyone who can’t make it (camera-off/pseudonym/use the chat if you don’t want to be identified) – and there'll be follow-up gatherings in due course.
> 
> That’s it, I really am retiring now. Can’t get into XR arguments too – and "wank-gibberish" (see posts above) means I can bow-out on a high.
> 
> Do try and come if you can.



Thing is I think Ive been reasonable. You haven't answered my specific questions I notice. 

This is not my idea. It comes from Brixton Project. So I don't think it is unreasonable to ask questions. That does not constitute portraying this as being a "hiding for nothing".

I would also like to point out concerns about Brixton Project have been raised with me over the involvement of Brixton Project with Hondo off these boards by people who do not post here. 

Everyone makes mistakes. If Brixton Project said they tried to work with developer on a planning application and it turned out to be a mistake. But it was a learning experience. I would accept that. 

But I don't see Brixton Project do that. 

So far all you have said is that BP did not support the application. Technically that is correct. But working as a consultant for the applicant to deliver the community benefit side of the application is not a neutral position if BP is now taking a lead on developing community say in Brixton re its future development. 

Everyone needs a day job but perhaps working for a developer in Brixton was not such a good idea. Would have been better to do it out of the borough. 

So any community stuff you do here is separate.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm intriged by the history of The Brixton Porject, it's status as a community group and registered community interest company. THE BRIXTON PROJECT CIC - Officers (free information from Companies House)

It will be observed that is is a recent phenomenon (26th April 2019) - but it seems to derive from a much older and more widely recognised community interest company BRIXTON POUND CIC - Officers (free information from Companies House)

The first mentioned is The Brixton Project - directors Philip Dolman, Sarah Henderson, Margherita Poggialli, Tania Taylor and Charlie Waterhouse (in the order given by Companies House).

The second is Brixton Pound CIC - trading from about 2012, which has had 20 directors - all of whom left or resigned, except Chralie Waterhouse and Tania Taylor.

I would like to know if the Brixton Project is a sort of re-birth of Brixton Pound to meet the needs of Hondo Tower operatives? Has the Atlantic Road vegetarian café of yore, which provided meeting spaces to anti gentrifiers now morphed into a think tank to ginger up Brixton locals to demand a New Manhattan in Brixton?


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice work, Sherlock. I'm sure athletecured will be along presently to clear up any possible confusion.


----------



## nick (Dec 2, 2020)

nick said:


> But seriously
> Hey athletecured : I'm worried that the independence of Brixton Project is being called into question over this tower thing.
> 
> Please can you clarify things by answering 2 questions:
> ...


They contacted me by PM after the above post  (and my previous dig at the logorrhoea in the press release).

They're retired from this thread

I suggested answers to this would help:


> answer “No” to my question on the forum about other transactions with Hondo
> To my first question: confirm you got payment Either give details or at least refer to the fact that you are going to do so later this week
> Confirm that arrangements are arms length, if they are


They told me the questions will be answered at the end this week. I took that to mean as a part of the Friday meeting - to which everyone is invited


===============
ETA - I'm assuming it is bad form to quote from PMs without express permission. Which I don't have - so I haven't


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2020)

l would have gone on Friday. I may catch some of it. 

None of the questions of BP asked here were that difficult to answer. 

Zoom meetings are easy to manage as if you host them you can block people from speaking. 

The main difference between Zoom/ Teamwork and public face to face meeting is that one can shut people up pretty easily. 

It is much easier to manage a Zoom/ Teamwork meeting than a face to face one.

Just stop them from speaking by turning off mike


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2020)

Thinking on it why should people be expected to put in a lot of time and effort into setting up some new kind of organisation?

For all the language and theory of nodes, holocratic managemen don't think BP reallly understand management. 

You don't see solution to a problem as getting people to spend time setting up new organisation. 

You look at what's there first. 

There are plenty of active community groups out there who only just manage to keep going. People have little time to volunteer. So encourage people to join existing groups.

Second problem is groups that do exist aren't listened to by those with the power. So people join them then think it is waste of time and leave. Ive seen this happen. 

Third issue is power. This follows from second. Council have power given to them as State institutions. People like McWilliams have power as this society is set up so those with wealth have influence. 

After this exchange which BP have withdrawn from Im none the wiser about there relationship with Hondo or what this new organisation they have been talking to Council about is. 

Are BP still consultants for Hondo? Now the planning application is agreed. I don't know.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2020)

Stuck myself on the invite list.

Read this,



> Those who have read our report to the PAC may’ve seen reference to several potential frameworks for our approach.



Is this the last minute report? Tricky Skills

If so I haven't seen it.

Any links to it?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking at the agenda of the meeting and it is pushed towards setting up a new organisation.

If one wants to hear about BP reports of chats with Council that is at 12.55

Looks to me that the meeting will be heavily managed. 

Set up as first process to have new organisation.

So it is not general discussion. The meeting has a purpose set by BP.









						Community Involvement in The Future of Brixton – Planning Meeting
					

Establishing a co-design process for Brixton.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2020)

Architect's Journal has a very pro-tower column. Apparently the people who oppose the tower are miserabilists: Adjaye’s Brixton project deserves praise not brickbats


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Architect's Journal has a very pro-tower column. Apparently the people who oppose the tower are miserabilists: Adjaye’s Brixton project deserves praise not brickbats




Sometimes I read stuff by middle class professionals , like Paul Finch the editor of AJ, and part way through cannot believe the person who wrote this can be a middle class professional.

He is entirely ignoring that this height goes against the Local Plan planning guidelines. That it is a deviation from the local Plan. That it is adjacent to a Conservation Area.

I can see that as a local resident of South London. He does not.

Instead he takes cheap swipe at what he calls the "miserablist tendency".

That would be Heritage England and Brixton Society.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 3, 2020)

Are Heritage England and the Brixton Society going to contest this any further?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 3, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Architect's Journal has a very pro-tower column. Apparently the people who oppose the tower are miserabilists: Adjaye’s Brixton project deserves praise not brickbats


If I'd been on the planning committee I'd have voted against - and I can't see how this tower is some sort of breath of fresh air which will reinvigorate Brixton.

I also feel certain that there has been an abuse of process which has forced the project through the planning process on unchecked petition submissions and a load of bollocks about business development which cannot possibly be verified in the middle of a viral disease epidemic of international proportions.

Personally I would have thought the council should have put this application on hold until - say - a year after Coronvirus seems to be receding into history.

As the council have pressed ahead and accepted possibly fake petitions, the objectors now find themselves in the unenviabkle position of Donald Trump.
Putting forward process objections which may be costly to present in court, and only minority believe anyway - many of the rest being don't knows or don't cares.
Sir David Adjaye's firms's design is an improvement on the Sports Direct building - but how does it look different from Centre Point as served up in Camden/Tottenham Court Road by Richard Seifert and partners. Seiffert's design was done sixty years ago and the building competed 55 years ago - by George Wimpey Construction. Not much originality now 60 years on then.

As can be seen Adhaye's design is a more modest 20 storeys, compared to Centre Point's 34 - but the ethos is the same.
So what's original then?

I'm not going to lose sleep over this. What offends me is the idea of an international architect apparently  getting a spurious petition in to the council's planning department - and the planning department accepting it with no checks.

Now the planners are seeking to consult on all the Lambeth conservation areas. God help us.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 4, 2020)

Community Involvement in The Future of Brixton – Planning Meeting
					

Establishing a co-design process for Brixton.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				




For anybody interested, this meeting arranged by the Brixton Project is taking place now.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 4, 2020)

First question, from Bill Linksey, is about who funds Brixton Project.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 4, 2020)

Hondo funding for BP: April 2020 creative and cultural placemaking, across Brixton Village and Popes Road: £8k (plus previous project of £6k)

Then Hondo paid for survey related to Popes Road development, became submission to PAC. BP cancelled its invoices for this work


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Hondo funding for BP: April 2020 creative and cultural placemaking, across Brixton Village and Popes Road: £8k (plus previous project of £6k)
> 
> Then Hondo paid for survey related to Popes Road development, became submission to PAC. BP cancelled its invoices for this work


I've no idea what 'creative and cultural placemaking' is, but a cool £14,000 - plus a leading role in running the community space in the Hondo tower - sure sounds like a result.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 4, 2020)

I have to leave the meeting now, but BP is recording and minuting this meeting. I note that a person from Brixton Bugle attending.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 4, 2020)

Something I have been struck by is sheer opacity of BP's language, e.g.

_"With the community as client and active agent, in robust conversation with the Council and commercial stakeholders from inception to operation, this plan has a chance to build on the lessons of former interventions that have failed to create power and empowerment for local people in central Brixton"_

I don't think this is merely nitpicking. During the Zoom meeting, BP was at pains to underline its commitment to inclusiveness across all the people of Brixton. But according an online tool, the Fleischer-Kincaid grade index of BP's prose requires graduate-level comprehension, and will be intelligible to only about 30% of the general public. It's difficult to be inclusive if 70% of people don't know what you're talking about, me included actually. BP's prose is a trifecta of gobbledegook, a turgid blend of civic bureaucratese, post-modern academic jargon and architectural-theoretic blither-blather.






						Measure the Readability of Text - Text Analysis Tools - Unique readability tools to improve your writing! App.readable.com
					






					app.readable.com


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Something I have been struck by is sheer opacity of BP's language, e.g.
> 
> _"With the community as client and active agent, in robust conversation with the Council and commercial stakeholders from inception to operation, this plan has a chance to build on the lessons of former interventions that have failed to create power and empowerment for local people in central Brixton"_
> 
> ...


I think it's intentional. That way they keep their club full of people like them and exclude the opinions of the vast majority of the local community.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 4, 2020)

Here is a message sent by BP to participants in the Zoom call earlier today:

_
Dear all,

A massive thank you to everyone who took part in the meeting earlier. 
Regardless of where we are all coming from with our views on Brixton, development, the Council or Pope’s Road, to have over 50 people able to sit in the same room and slug it out is an incredibly special thing. 
Can’t be many meetings that go from the failings of the pl anning system to full-blown revolution and back again, right?
If you weren’t able to make it, the whole 2hrs+ was recorded. You can find the minutes, together with links to the video, FAQs and the Brixton Project report here:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Geknph3C2KoBd7nMm3tNeRCXQd2yyx8e7HTnI0el0_4/edit

We’re sure everyone would like to take a wee while to reflect, but hope you all agree we need more of this, and we need more clarity over structure / approach –  to make this happen, and to make sure it reaches deep into Brixton.
At the risk of turning this email into one of those inspirational Insta posts, we’ll leave you with these mighty words: 
“The exercise of imagination is dangerous to those who profit from the way things are because it has the power to show that the way things are is not permanent, not universal, not necessary… We will not be free if we do not imagine freedom.” Ursula K. Le Guin

Have wonderful weekends all, and let us know how you want to follow this up.

x Charlie, Binki, Polly, Sarah, Jess and Phil_


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here is a message sent by BP to participants in the Zoom call earlier today:
> 
> 
> _Dear all,
> ...



Christ that is aggravating that they quote Ursula K Le Guin.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> First question, from Bill Linksey, is about who funds Brixton Project.



Good old Bill one of the stalwarts of the Brixton Society. 

Brixton Society ( Im a member) have for years quietly got on with sticking up for Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2020)

Listened to first half of the audio.

Bill from the Brixton Society was very good.

Trying to get answers to what BPs involvement with Hondo is or was. What they got paid for.

Bill makes the good point that absolute independence is a must.

That Lambeth have form in encouraging groups which follow what they want to do. And freezing other groups out.

Carnegie Libary is example. Council would not listen to the Friends group. But did listen to the Carnegie Trust.

I think what Bill was getting at is the danger the new group that BP want to start will not be absolutely independent.

( Bill asked a lot of good questions. Im still not clear if BP have severed all links with Hondo in the future. If the building is built will they curate the "community" space? BP say they did not invoice Hondo for last two potential invoices re the planning application)

The meeting did not follow the agenda after Bills questions.

A lot of questions directed at BP.

BP said they have had been having talks with the Council about a new group. They argue that they have built up links with officers and some Cllrs. ( and they mentione Brixton BID I noticed )That have been paid by Lambeth for work. Example on the Creative Enterprise Zone.

What BP do not appear to understand is the difference between a CIC and a Society like Brixton Society.

At one point BP said this new group was to help people come together not to compete for funds. Bill had to point out to BP that Brixton Society dont compete for funds with anyone else. They are self funding by the membership.

There is a difference between a pressure group and a CIC like Brixton Project.

BP say that the new group would not be run by them and they are only interested in setting it up.

Binki said it is about starting a "different conversation". Bill replied "who start a conversation with? What conversation are you talking about?

( going back to his earlier comment that this Labour Council of many years freeze out groups/ individuals do question or disagree with them)

I must say I did not hear clear answer to that.

I still don't understand after getting half way through this why time and energy needs to be spent on a new umbrella organisation. Part funded by the Council through Section 106 money.

I also see the danger that could be used to tick the consultation box for the Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2020)

Bill mentioned the Buzz several times as source of info on this issue. 

If it had not been for Buzz imo a lot of this would not have been known. Buzz has done a good job on covering Hondo and BP.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2020)

On Buzz, thanks to urbanspaceman 









						The Brixton Project – the ‘community group’ who intentionally exclude most of their audience
					

At Brixton Buzz, we’ve long rallied against the divisive, exclusive and downright incomprehensible jargon that self-elected community representatives The Brixton Project have been  spouting r…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2020)

Please sign. It's not over yet! Campaigners call on Sadiq Khan to reverse Lambeth council’s decision to approve huge Hondo Brixton tower block


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Please sign. It's not over yet! Campaigners call on Sadiq Khan to reverse Lambeth council’s decision to approve huge Hondo Brixton tower block


Signed


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Dec 8, 2020)

Signed


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 9, 2020)

I know several of the BP people. Their hearts are in the right place. They've made huge contributions to Brixton life. They've lived here forever. They're about as plugged-in to the community as it's possible to be. If you care about Brixton it's bonkers to attack them. Pillorying them for their choice of words in some of their communications is pathetic and childish.  Why not work with them? Meet them, talk to them? If you carry on with the playground level sniping, you'll be left out of useful propects, and you deserve it. They've offered olive branches, but you'd rather be stroppy and irrelevant because you have no insight into your personality problems.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I know several of the BP people. Their hearts are in the right place. They've made huge contributions to Brixton life. They've lived here forever. They're about as plugged-in to the community as it's possible to be. If you care about Brixton it's bonkers to attack them. Pillorying them for their choice of words in some of their communications is pathetic and childish.  Why not work with them? Meet them, talk to them? If you carry on with the playground level sniping, you'll be left out of useful propects, and you deserve it. They've offered olive branches, but you'd rather be stroppy and irrelevant because you have no insight into your personality problems.


If you can't work out why people are as angry as fuck with the Brixton Project for facilitating the approval of an unwanted megablock in Brixton while failing to reveal the fact that they were being financed by the developers all along, you've really lost touch with the community.


What are my 'personality problems' by the way? And why do you think it's OK for a self-elected 'community' project to use language that excludes the vast majority of locals who might want to engage with them?


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 9, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I know several of the BP people. Their hearts are in the right place. They've made huge contributions to Brixton life. They've lived here forever. They're about as plugged-in to the community as it's possible to be. If you care about Brixton it's bonkers to attack them. Pillorying them for their choice of words in some of their communications is pathetic and childish.  Why not work with them? Meet them, talk to them? If you carry on with the playground level sniping, you'll be left out of useful propects, and you deserve it. They've offered olive branches, but you'd rather be stroppy and irrelevant because you have no insight into your personality problems.



Nobody can deny that they've made a 'huge contribution to Brixton life'. Very, very huge. If they were so 'plugged into the community' they would have backed the thousands of locals who opposed the tower in writing.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 9, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I know several of the BP people. Their hearts are in the right place. They've made huge contributions to Brixton life. They've lived here forever. They're about as plugged-in to the community as it's possible to be. If you care about Brixton it's bonkers to attack them. Pillorying them for their choice of words in some of their communications is pathetic and childish.  Why not work with them? Meet them, talk to them? If you carry on with the playground level sniping, you'll be left out of useful propects, and you deserve it. They've offered olive branches, but you'd rather be stroppy and irrelevant because you have no insight into your personality problems.


I guess they've sold out.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Dec 9, 2020)

"you'll be left out of useful propects (sic)"

Like what exactly - a metal rectangle in Windrush Sq? A wooden structure in the Peace Gardens that you can stand in? Or a column to sit around outside a large tower block?


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2020)

It's a fucking stitch up Mayor of London approves Brixton tower block while informing community groups the application ‘has not yet been considered’


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 17, 2020)

So The Brixton Project ran the names of people who signed up to attend their online event through LinkedIn to check their profiles - seems a bit dodgy - are companies allowed to use your details like that? My friend emailed them and they responded saying its something they routinely do before events to understand more about attendes. Dont they need permisson to use your information in that way?


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 18, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Dont they need permisson to use your information in that way?


No, if you've made that information public by putting it on LinkedIn, Facebook, whatever, then anyone can use it to find out whatever they like about you. Companies do this regularly for anyone going for a job interview.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> So The Brixton Project ran the names of people who signed up to attend their online event through LinkedIn to check their profiles - seems a bit dodgy - are companies allowed to use your details like that? My friend emailed them and they responded saying its something they routinely do before events to understand more about attendes. Dont they need permisson to use your information in that way?


I heard someone else who was really fucked off with that. She said she felt 'stalked.'


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> No, if you've made that information public by putting it on LinkedIn, Facebook, whatever, then anyone can use it to find out whatever they like about you. Companies do this regularly for anyone going for a job interview.


Sure, but this is supposed to be a 'community' venture not a marketing opportunity.


----------



## scmw (Dec 18, 2020)

editor said:


> It's a fucking stitch up Mayor of London approves Brixton tower block while informing community groups the application ‘has not yet been considered’


Such a shame that Labour are so bad at reading the room!


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Sure, but this is supposed to be a 'community' venture not a marketing opportunity.


I'm not saying I like it (I think it sucks) but if you don't want anyone to see information about you, don't post it on social media.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> I'm not saying I like it (I think it sucks) but if you don't want anyone to see information about you, don't post it on social media.


Except the only way you could be part of their 'community' group was to sign up to their Zoom meeting, and most people haven't got time to set up multiple personal accounts. People are right to be annoyed at their subsequent snooping around.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> I'm not saying I like it (I think it sucks) but if you don't want anyone to see information about you, don't post it on social media.


I think we should ask the Mayor of Lambeth about this one.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Except the only way you could be part of their 'community' group was to sign up to their Zoom meeting, and most people haven't got time to set up multiple personal accounts. People are right to be annoyed at their subsequent snooping around.


That’s right. At a physical meeting you get to decide what information you disclose.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

I expect the small businesses operating in these arches to be another casualty of Hondo's greedy plans:  Valentia Place arches, Brixton – old school arts and businesses likely to be swept away by Hondo’s ambitions


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

So Lambeth Officers acted as consultants on behalf of Hondo to get the tower approved. Cosy.

Lambeth Council invoiced Hondo £177,549 for ‘consultancy’ work for Enormo-Tower along Pope’s Road in Brixton


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2021)

Battle for Brixton's soul as billionaire Texan DJ plans 20-storey tower block
					

Residents vow to stop Taylor McWilliams’s scheme to develop a site that looms over the famous Electric Avenue street market




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Battle for Brixton's soul as billionaire Texan DJ plans 20-storey tower block
> 
> 
> Residents vow to stop Taylor McWilliams’s scheme to develop a site that looms over the famous Electric Avenue street market
> ...


Bit of a weak article that doesn't challenge any of Hondo's claims.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Bit of a weak article that doesn't challenge any of Hondo's claims.



It is a bit vanilla to be sure but at least it is getting some coverage.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> It is a bit vanilla to be sure but at least it is getting some coverage.


This was a better article 'Regeneration' is too often an unfair fight between local people and global finance | Anna Minton


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 7, 2021)

Hondo's mates The Brixton Project getting bank rolled by Lambeth again, I see: Electric Patterns Series: Brigitte Stepputtis


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

So


DietCokeGirl said:


> Hondo's mates The Brixton Project getting bank rolled by Lambeth again, I see: Electric Patterns Series: Brigitte Stepputtis


Naturally, Brixton Buzz wasn't included on the press release mail out list.  It mystifies me how the Brixton Project get to control these art projects. It's not like they're any good at publicising the fucking things, or explaining why it's money well spent such troubled times.

Was it the Townscape Heritage Initiative bunch who paid for a councillor's shop on Electric Avenue to get a swishy makeover, before he promptly flogged it off for more ££££?

This is how useless the Brixton Project are at promotion. They published this video nearly four months ago. It's had just_ 14 _page views, and their channel has just four subscribers. And they presumably got funded for this.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

This got sent to me: 



> BP got a £50k grant to launch the Creative Enterprise Zone at the top of 2018 from Mayor of London
> 
> Of the Six zones, Brixton is the last to go live. What have they been doing?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

EXCELLENT NEWS! Fight the Tower campaign announce first victory as Mayor Sadiq Khan reconsiders his decision to accept Hondo Tower


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

Fight the fugly tower! Please sign the petition.  











						Fight the millionaire’s tower and sign this petition against Hondo’s proposed 20 storey Brixton development
					

Late on Tuesday night we broke the news that the Mayor of London, Sadiq Khan, is reconsidering his previous decision to accept the building of a 20-storey speculative office block in central Brixto…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

Instead of Find Wally you can play Find the Token Jamaican Flags in the developer's proposals! 

I've found 6 so far.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 29, 2021)

Does anyone know how much Brixton rents have dropped because of Covid? Hopefully it's enough to screw Hondo's projections. I saw a news story about central London rents dropping by 12%, but I don't know if that's of any relevance out here.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2021)

It's getting increasingly difficult to justify building this fugly tower 










						Victorian Society urges Mayor to reject Brixton’s Hondo Tower on environmental grounds
					

Despite being emphatically rejected by the local community, Lambeth Council inexplicably rubber-stamped Hondo’s plans for a brutally ugly 20 storey block in the centre of Brixton  in November…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2021)

Helen Hayes does her bit: 


Helen Hayes MP writes to the Mayor of London asking him to reconsider Lambeth Council’s approval of the Hondo Enormo-Tower in Brixton


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Helen Hayes does her bit:
> 
> 
> Helen Hayes MP writes to the Mayor of London asking him to reconsider Lambeth Council’s approval of the Hondo Enormo-Tower in Brixton


I am a little concerned what will happen in the upcoming mayoral race. Khan seems to have made friends with no one. He hasn't protected local communities from developments like this, he has angered people over the LTNs and really hasn't done anything remarkable for London (I don't believe he has been virulent enough in his opposition to Tory plans for TFL either). If no one wants to vote for him, we could end up with another Conservative mayor!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am a little concerned what will happen in the upcoming mayoral race. Khan seems to have made friends with no one. He hasn't protected local communities from developments like this, he has angered people over the LTNs and really hasn't done anything remarkable for London (I don't believe he has been virulent enough in his opposition to Tory plans for TFL either). If no one wants to vote for him, we could end up with another Conservative mayor!


You've hit the nail on the head..
But if there was a virtual Brixton hustings how confident are you Shaun Bailey would turn down the Megalith?

I think it's quite possible Shaun Bailey will win - although whether he himself has the oratorical skill to articulate the case for Taking Back Control of the LTNs I somewhat doubt.
Be interesting tio see how the Standard and London Live swing on this.


----------



## killer b (Feb 11, 2021)

Khan seems to be solidly 20-odd points ahead, I'm not sure what improbable chain of events would make it possible for Bailey to overtake him, but some crappy planning & traffic decisions and a lack of enthusiasm for Khan aren't going to be the things that tip it.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 11, 2021)

Shaun Bailey is not going to win. If the Tories had picked a decent candidate they might have a chance - I don't disagree that Sadiq has been more than a little absent during the past year especially if you compare him to someone like Andy Burnham in Greater Manchester. But he had a 21 point lead in the polls at the time of the last poll I saw early in January and unless something absolutely catastrophic happens between now and May I really can't see it happening. Bailey's polling percentage has actually diminshed in the last year.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Take your word for it you two. I agree about Andy Burnham. He seems to be one of the few Labour luminaries with the moral courage to appear on TV WITHOUT a Union Jack these days.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2021)

Excellent Hondo feature Feature: the Hondo Tower and why it’s a really bad idea for Brixton


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 14, 2021)

Even taking into account the ludicrous belief of developers to think that jobs will be created if only _yet another_ retail park, office complex, is built, this one seems even more wrongheaded than usual. Even before the pandemic this seems entirely surplus and out of place. When I last popped back to Stratford just before lockdown, it was full of both refurbished and new glass office space, all empty/to let. And if we do see a more longer-term shift of working patterns post pandemic, just what is the point and why there? Build some fucking proper affordable housing.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2021)

stethoscope said:


> Even taking into account the ludicrous belief of developers to think that jobs will be created if only _yet another_ retail park, office complex, is built, this one seems even more wrongheaded than usual. Even before the pandemic this seems entirely surplus and out of place. When I last popped back to Stratford just before lockdown, it was full of both refurbished and new glass office space, all empty/to let. And if we do see a more longer-term shift of working patterns post pandemic, just what is the point and why there? Build some fucking proper affordable housing.


Everyone I know is resigned to the fact that if it gets built, it'll just sit on the empty block until they can turn it into super lucrative luxury housing.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2021)

Here's a load of fluff created by the Brixton Project for an unspecified amount of funding (but still asks for people to donate).

The site  has received little to no promotion - Brixton Buzz received no press release as usual - and I can't imagine it providing anything close to value for money or real world usefulness. I don't expect they'll ever release any stats about how many people are looking at it either (I anticipate VERY low numbers). It's the same circle jerk with funds being  quietly trousered accordingly. 









						Make It in Brixton
					

Lambeth’s Creative Enterprise Zone. Whatever you are into making, make it with us.




					www.inbrixton.org


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2021)

Public hearing coming up!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Public hearing coming up!




looks promising, don’t imagine he’s gonna want to upset thousands of voters with an election coming up...


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> looks promising, don’t imagine he’s gonna want to upset thousands of voters with an election coming up...


I hope the stench never leaves the Brixton Project if it turns out they backed the wrong horse. Hondo have just acted like self-interested capitalists, but the Project abused their community credentials to grease the pile for this monstrosity to get planning permission the first time around.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2021)

More here: Brixton Hondo Tower on hold: Sadiq Khan launches a public hearing to decide on planning permission


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Just listen to the bullshit the architect has come up with to justify the hideous and divisive Hondo tower being built. 



> David Adjaye, founder of Adjaye Associates, has previously said the tower will reflect Brixton’s multiculturalism, rather than gentrify the area.
> 
> He told Lambeth Council’s planning committee in November: ‘It will be a signature, new type of building that will create a weaving – and we’ve not seen anything in London like it – of the social context, the multicultural context of Brixton with its diverse market life.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

It's just occurred to me that all the branding for Brixton Village was done by at least one person from the Brixton Project, so it's no wonder that they were happy to do their bit to ensure the smooth passage of this awful tower. Quid pro quo and all that. I wonder if they were promised the commission on the tower's branding too?


----------



## Tron Cruise (Mar 10, 2021)

Top quality trolling from H*ndo here, shame they’ve only got 18 followers though;


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

They company that is _proud_ to buy stuff.


----------



## Table Wolf (Mar 17, 2021)

How do you lot feel about the "bottom" part of the project? Seems alright to me. Can they not just do that part and leave off the tower? I guess the developer'd say it's not economically viable, but I reckon they'd still do it if they had no other option.


----------



## Leon Kreitzman (Mar 29, 2021)

Can anyone please  post  the link to the planning application for Hondo so that I can comment in the Mayoral inquiry


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 27, 2021)

There is a Brixton Neighbourhood Forum Zoom meeting tomorrow, during which The Tower of Hondo is to be discussed









						Brixton Neighbourhood Forum
					

The forum for community groups and individuals around Brixton



					www.brixtonneighbourhoodforum.org
				




*Our next on-line meeting – Wednesday 28 April*
_This Forum meeting will be held on Zoom, starting at 7 pm.  We hope that you will want to join in, but please e-mail to the Forum Administrator at admin@brixtonneighbourhoodforum.org so that we can send you the log-in details a day or two before the meeting.

*Fight The Tower Campaign*
The Save Nour/ Save Brixton/ Fight the Tower Campaign continues to oppose Hondo Enterprises’ planning application for a 20-storey office block on Pope’s Road in the heart of Brixton, pictured above.  The application is now in the hands of Mayor Sadiq Khan, and he (or a new Mayor) will decide its fate at a public hearing in a few months’ time.  Meanwhile, the Campaign is engaging with local community groups, activists, residents, traders and skilled professionals to build the case against this monument and symbol of gentrification.  Brixton is our neighbourhood and London is our home. If the Tower is built, it will have a direct and detrimental environmental impact on the lives of thousands who call Brixton home.  Brixtonians, and Londoners in general, will keep demanding more meaningful consultations from local authorities, and more transparency for any future projects.  Join the conversation on 28 April online with Brixton Neighbourhood Forum.

*More to come*_
_If there are other local groups that want to make a presentation or report at this Forum meeting, or one coming up, please contact the Forum Secretary soon, at apiperbrix@aol.com   We are also setting up an on-line briefing on the Planning system, to help you with responding to other planning applications that come along. More news of that soon._


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2021)

From The Critic:



> Been to Brixton lately? Back in November, Lambeth council gave permission to an international billionaire amateur DJ to dwarf Electric Avenue with a psychopathic, Bond-villain style tower of ridiculous proportions, in spite of the fact it flies in the face of all relevant planning law and has drawn universal condemnation from community groups and heritage consultees alike. The only argument in its favour is that it will make a very rich man a little bit richer. Why the rest of Brixton should suffer to achieve this end, and why the Labour council is so desperate to help him achieve it, I cannot fathom. Sadiq Kahn quietly approved the plans in December, and after the inevitable uproar he realised that he didn’t mean to and needs to think about it a bit longer. Perhaps he’ll make up his mind once he’s safely re-elected.











						London’s councils are destroying their communities | Brice Stratford | The Critic Magazine
					

London’s always changing; more so than any other part of Britain. But since the mass peppering of the Blitz, generations of grey, money-minded developers have twisted truth, greased palms…




					thecritic.co.uk


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

Great stuff: Brixton Save Nour campaign launch £5k art fund for local artists in campaign to #FightTheTower


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Nov 26, 2021)

the enormo-tower is back on the table. from my email this morning:














Dear Sir/Madam
Town & Country Planning Act 1990 (as amended); Town and Country Planning (Development Management Procedure) England Order 2015 (DMPO).​On 31 March 2019, planning application (reference 20/01347/FUL) (‘the Application’) was submitted to the London Borough of Lambeth by AG Hondo Popes Road BV (‘the Applicant’) for the following development:
“Demolition of existing building and erection of part 5, part 9 and part 20-storey building with flexible A1 (shops)/ A3 (restaurants and cafes) / B1 (business) / D1 (non-residential institutions) / D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground floor and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works”
On 1 March 2020, the Mayor of London issued a direction under Article 7 of the Town and Country Planning (Mayor of London) Order 2008 that the Mayor will act as the Local Planning Authority for the purposes of determining the Application. Subsequent to that direction, the Applicant has submitted revisions to the Application to the Mayor, as follows:


Increasing the term of the Affordable Workspace to 2090. A period of 25 years was originally provided.
Providing a new Brixton job training fund of £1,000,000 (£40,000 per annum for a period of 25 years).
In addition to the apprenticeships already provided, the applicant would provide an additional 50% for apprenticeship opportunities during the occupation phase.

Hard copies of the revisions to the Application detailed above can be inspected by members of the public at all reasonable hours between 8.30am on 26 November 2021 until 4.30pm on 17 December 2021 at 169 Union Street, London SE1 0LL. Copies of these documents are also available online at:


Lambeth Council website at: Simple Search (using ref: 20/01347/FUL).
GLA website at: Pope's Road Public Hearing

How to comment​Representations about these detailed revisions to the Application can be submitted in writing or online to the following address and should be received by 17 December 2021:
*Online via: https://planning.london.gov.uk/pr/s/planning-application/a0i4J000002gBW8QAM/20210265?tabset-c2f3b=3
*By post: Pope’s Road, The Planning Team, Greater London Authority, City Hall, Kamal Chunchie Way, London E16 1ZE.
Notification Period​The notification period runs until 17 December 2021. Representations received after the date referred to above, but before a decision is made, may still be taken into account but failure to meet this deadline could result in your representations not being considered.
Any representations you have previously made on this application to the London Borough of Richmond and/or GLA will still be taken into account.
How will the application be decided?​The Mayor will consider the planning application at a public representation hearing. A date for this will be confirmed in due course and all respondents will be notified. Further details on this process are available on the GLA website as above.
Yours sincerely
John Finlayson
Head of Development Management


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2021)

They're trying to sweeten the pot for their fugly shitty tower









						EXCLUSIVE: Hondo adds ‘revisions’ to Enormo-Tower in the heart of Brixton ahead of public hearing with Sadiq Khan
					

Hondo Enterprises has submitted some ‘revisions’ to the planning application to build a 20-storey structure in the heart of Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Nov 26, 2021)

not much of an improvement TBH. fuck 'em. 40 grand a year? 2 interns from out of the area. Probably junior DJs.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2021)

Great stuff









						Short video from local young filmmakers highlights how Hondo Enormo-Tower will ‘benefit a certain class of people’
					

A fantastic short film has appeared which addresses local opposition to the Hondo Enormo-Tower along Pope’s Road in Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2021)

Pls read below and object *by this  Friday the 17th December.
*
We need all hands on deck to keep objections coming into the GLA. We’ve put together a document with some key points you can use in your objections, please do so by Friday and spread as widely as you can :

*Please read here :* #FightTheTower - add your objection today!.docx

*Pls object here :* https://planning.london.gov.uk/pr/s/planning-application/a0i4J000002gBW8QAM/20210265?tabset-c2f3b=3

Got this email from Stop the Tower yesterday.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 20, 2022)

Update! this just came through:













Dear Consultee,
Town & Country Planning Act 1990 (as amended); Greater London Authority Acts 1999 and 2007; Town and Country Planning (Mayor of London) Order 2008.​20-24 Pope’s Road, London Borough of Lambeth
GLA reference: 2021/0265
Southwark Council reference: 20/01347/FUL
Notice of Representation Hearing: 10 June 2022​On 31 March 2020, planning application (reference 20/01347/FUL ) (“the Application”) was submitted to the London Borough of Lambeth (“the Council”) by AG Hondo Popes Road BV (“the Applicant”) for the proposed redevelopment of 20-24 Pope’s Road, Brixton in the London Borough of Lambeth. Following receipt of notice from the Council on 16 February 2021 that it was minded to grant planning permission for the redevelopment proposals at Pope’s Road, the Mayor notified the Council on 1 March 2021 that he would act as the local planning authority for the purposes of determining the Applications (under article 7 of the Town and Country Planning (Mayor of London) Order 2008 and the powers conferred on him by Section 2A of the 1990 Town and Country Planning Act 1990 (as amended).
A public Representation Hearing is due to be held at City Hall, The Chamber (Kamal Chunchie Way, London E16 1ZE) on 10 June 2022, starting at 10.00am, for the Mayor of London, Sadiq Khan, to consider the Application in detail and to determine whether or not planning permission should be granted.
The hearing is open to the public, with a capacity of 140, and you are welcome to attend if you wish. Details of how to get to City Hall can be found here: How to find City Hall. We will update our website page with all of the necessary details: Pope's Road Public Hearing
Please note if you are intending to attend in person, you will be required to enter City Hall through ‘airport style’ security which can lead to a delay. Please arrive in plenty of time to ensure you are able to watch or participate by 10am. The Chamber will be open from 9am and entry to City Hall is possible from 8.30am.
If you have any accessibility requirements or questions about accessing City Hall, please contact us at popesroad@london.gov.uk.
The hearing will also be available to watch online and a link will be published as soon as it is ready on our website: Pope's Road Public Hearing.
The agenda will be made available on the GLA website seven clear days in advance of the Representation Hearing, along with the officer’s report on the Application and the recommendation to the Mayor, here: Pope's Road Public Hearing
Right to speak​If you have made a written representation in relation to the Application either to the Council or to the GLA at any consultation stage then you are eligible to request to speak (for the avoidance of doubt this does not include an individual who has signed a petition but would include an individual who has signed a standard letter). If you wish to speak at the hearing you must submit to GLA officers a detailed statement of the issues that you intend to express to the Mayor within seven days from the date of this correspondence. This information should also clearly state in what capacity you wish to speak (i.e. objector or supporter) and which organisation (if any) you represent. All statements should be provided in writing by email to: popesroad@london.gov.uk. If you request to speak you should also indicate whether you intend to attend the hearing in-person at City Hall or whether you wish to participate online. We will share details of how to join online with anyone who wishes to participate virtually.
In accordance with the GLA published procedure (https://www.london.gov.uk/sites/default/files/mayoral_rep_hearing_procedure_-_june_2021.pdf) all objectors or supporters will together have a total of fifteen minutes to speak, similarly so will all supporters. Depending on the number of people within each group wishing to speak, the GLA may ask people with similar views to agree a spokesperson or persons to act on their behalf and it will be the spokesperson’s responsibility to ensure that all the relevant points are made within the time limit. In order to facilitate the selection of a spokesperson or persons, the GLA will pass on your personal information to other registered speakers. Your personal information will be properly safeguarded and processed in accordance with the requirements of the Data Protection Act 2018.
If you do not want the GLA to share your details for this purpose please confirm in your response. PLEASE NOTE – not agreeing to share your personal details may mean that you will not be able to speak at the hearing. The GLA will publish a list of confirmed speakers three days in advance of the hearing on the GLA website here: Public hearings.
Further details with respect to the procedures to be followed at the representation hearing, including arrangements for speakers are available on the GLA website here: https://www.london.gov.uk/sites/default/files/mayoral_rep_hearing_procedure_-_june_2021.pdf
Yours faithfully
John Finlayson
Head of Development Management
Greater London Authority


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> Update! this just came through:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


How come it has a Southwark Council reference?
Over all the years of agro on this proposal I have succumbed to Stockholm Syndrome. 
I hope it goes through.
It is disappointing but but predictable that Lambeth Council did not see fit to extract some suitable planning gain - like a PROPER refurbishment of Electric Avenue - glazed canopies included.
In the circumstances I am more outraged by the council's continual attempts to clear out their council estates for gentrification than I am by building a large office block of mellow design in a former coal yard!


----------



## editor (May 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> How come it has a Southwark Council reference?
> Over all the years of agro on this proposal I have succumbed to Stockholm Syndrome.
> I hope it goes through.


Why the fuck do you want this ugly piece of unwanted shit in the middle of Brixton?
And it certain will impact on people living in nearby council estates that you seem so concerned about


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Why the fuck do you want this ugly piece of unwanted shit in the middle of Brixton?
> And it certain will impact on people living in nearby council estates that you seem so concerned about
> 
> View attachment 323453


Looked at another way -  right next to this 69 flat council block of 20 stories, which has been there since 1960


----------



## editor (May 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Looked at another way -  right next to this 69 flat council block of 20 stories, which has been there since 1960
> View attachment 323457


Yes, blocking their light.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 21, 2022)

The best thing about the tower is that maybe if we keep up the pressuire it wont get built.

The worst thing about the tower is everything else.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2022)

What's all this then?

*From:* Peter Kemp <Peter.Kemp@london.gov.uk> 
*Sent:* 01 June 2022 17:55
*To:* Joe Wilkinson <Joe.Wilkinson@london.gov.uk>
*Subject:* NOTIFICATION OF POSTPONEMENT - POPES ROAD HEARING
*Importance:* High

Dear Sir / Madam,

You have registered to speak at the Representation Hearing for Pope’s Road planning application due to take place at the end of next week, on 10 June.

I am emailing to advise you that, following a request from the applicant to postpone the Hearing to allow them to consider changes to the scheme to address significant concerns raised by Historic England and others, the Mayor has agreed to this. The postponement has been granted on condition that this is done in engagement with the local community as well as the GLA, Historic England and others.

This therefore means that the Hearing will not be proceeding next week. We apologise for any inconvenience this causes you and will contact you directly with notice of a new date for the planning hearing, and how you can be involved in it, in due course.

Best wishes

*Peter Kemp

Head of Change and Delivery, Planning*

GREATER*LONDON*AUTHORITY
City Hall, Kamal Chunchie Way, London, E16 1ZE

*www.london.gov.uk/what-we-do/planning*


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

Fight the shitty tower! Embarrassing U-turn from Sadiq Khan and Hondo as Enormo-Tower public hearing postponed after pressure from Brixton Society and local activists


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

Thread by @PeoplesAudit on Thread Reader App
					

@PeoplesAudit: H/T to @BrixtonSociety @save_nour @Jason_Cobb @brixtonbuzz and community for forcing this U-Turn #Lambeth have history in withholding English Heritage's views. Here's Lambeth's conservation officer be...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2022)

Fight The Tower! Brixton’s Hondo Tower – Back to the drawing board? Statement by Save Nour Save Brixton/Fight The Tower


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 7, 2022)

Architects' Journal today: Adjaye’s controversial Brixton tower goes back to the drawing board


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Architects' Journal today: Adjaye’s controversial Brixton tower goes back to the drawing board


Non subscribers can read it here: archive.ph

Why the fuck they're being allowed another bite at the cherry is a source of annoyance given the amount of objections.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2022)

editor said:


> Non subscribers can read it here: archive.ph
> 
> Why the fuck they're being allowed another bite at the cherry is a source of annoyance given the amount of objections.


Yes well on further consideration I would like them to demolish Pop Brixton AND SportsDirect and turn the Sports Direct/Tesco site into a Bavarian Beer Garden - with brand new super-loos. There is much too much development going on in Brixton these days.
This Bamberg Bier Garten would fit between the railway arches  - with a bit of Victorian style, unlike the "Abandoned Engineering" chic of Pop Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2022)

The AJ article says the architet will be working with GLA officials on this revised plan.

I wonder if this will still include Lambeth planning officers?

The problem with large applications like this is that officers work closely with a developer to formulate a scheme that will pass a planning committee. This is supposed to stop planning committee time be wasted. Pre application discussions are meant to led to more efficient planning process.

The downside imo is that officers after working with a developer over a period of months lose objectivity.

I remember at the planning committee officers , instead of being neutral and advising Cllrs, were actively pushing Cllrs to agree the application.

I'm afraid the same could happen with Khan's officers.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2022)

I wonder what "commensurate" alterations to plan mean? The only way Brixton Society or Historic England could agree a revised scheme is if the Tower was made a lot shorter so as not to damage the views around the Brixton Conservation area. 

This as Historic England imply could make the scheme financially unfeasible as the jargon goes.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 11, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Yes well on further consideration I would like them to demolish Pop Brixton AND SportsDirect and turn the Sports Direct/Tesco site into a Bavarian Beer Garden - with brand new super-loos. There is much too much development going on in Brixton these days.
> This Bamberg Bier Garten would fit between the railway arches  - with a bit of Victorian style, unlike the "Abandoned Engineering" chic of Pop Brixton
> View attachment 326071


Too much of the anti-tower campaigning is negative and offers nothing to improve the public space. Put this on the appropriate crowdfunding website and I shall pledge my £10 immediately.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2022)

I can't think this appreciation of the liberal values of the architect has been posted before. Am I wrong?








						Architect of National Cathedral Sir David Adjaye openly declares gay ties
					

Architect of the National Cathedral of Ghana which is a planned interdenominational Christian cathedral being built in Accra, Sir David Adjaye has declared support for LGBTQ rights in Ghana, urging President Akufo-Addo to do all he can to make it...




					www.ghanaweb.com
				




PS please note this is in the context of a bitter campaign being fought by the opposition to the President of Ghana, who actually have a majority of MPs to pass a law imposing prison sentences for gays, gay sex, and advocacy of gay rights.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> Too much of the anti-tower campaigning is negative and offers nothing to improve the public space. Put this on the appropriate crowdfunding website and I shall pledge my £10 immediately.





The Hondo plans are as Planning officers stated a deviation from the local plan.

The planning guidelines for this site are clear.

Its why Historic England opposed the application.

The Stop the Tower campaign can't be blamed in any way for this.

What should happen is that a planning application is put forward that is in line with the Local Plan.

Which this isn't


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> Too much of the anti-tower campaigning is negative and offers nothing to improve the public space. Put this on the appropriate crowdfunding website and I shall pledge my £10 immediately.


How and why do you think people should be more 'positive' about this fucking unwanted eyesore being foisted on Brixton?


----------



## DaphneM (Jun 15, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> Too much of the anti-tower campaigning is negative and offers nothing to improve the public space. Put this on the appropriate crowdfunding website and I shall pledge my £10 immediately.


There are other notable buildings in Brixton which are much loved which are considered ugly.









						Brixton's Southwyck House so 'ugly' it's often mistaken for a prison
					

There's even a rumour the building is the 'wrong way round'




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> There are other notable buildings in Brixton which are much loved which are considered ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The big difference which you (unsurprisingly) seem unable to comprehend is that Southwyck House provides affordable housing for hundreds of families and doesn't dominate the historic town centre. The iconic, solidly built block also provides shelter for a well designed, low rise, car-free estate behind. It's very well designed indeed.

On the other hand, the Hondo Tower is all about private profit and has a design that is hated by local groups.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 16, 2022)

editor said:


> How and why do you think people should be more 'positive' about this fucking unwanted eyesore being foisted on Brixton?





editor said:


> On the other hand, the Hondo Tower is all about private profit and has a design that is hated by local groups.


I was being tongue in cheek, but putting aside the fact that the tower seems to break a whole load of local planning rules and that has got to be sorted out we know:
(a) something is going to go on the site and (b) it will be a capitalistically funded building, what actually should it be? What's an acceptable compromise? We know it's never going to be like it was before.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> I was being tongue in cheek, but putting aside the fact that the tower seems to break a whole load of local planning rules and that has got to be sorted out we know:
> (a) something is going to go on the site and (b) it will be a capitalistically funded building, what actually should it be? What's an acceptable compromise? We know it's never going to be like it was before.


I think most people would settle for the compromise of a smaller development that at least makes some effort to fit into its surroundings and not overwhelm the historic view along Electric Avenue.

 I don't buy this argument that it has to be this huge fugly monstrosity or nothing,


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> I was being tongue in cheek, but putting aside the fact that the tower seems to break a whole load of local planning rules and that has got to be sorted out we know:
> (a) something is going to go on the site and (b) it will be a capitalistically funded building, what actually should it be? What's an acceptable compromise? We know it's never going to be like it was before.



There are guidelines for this site in the Local plan and Brixton SPD.

There was also a Brixton Master plan which fed into Local plan and Brixton SPD

Not sure what your saying.

The developer could produce a plan that follows these guidelines quite easily.

It's not that the tower "seems" to break guideline. Even the Council officers use the words a "deviation" from the Local plan.

The Local Plan/ Brixton SPD is already a "compromise". Whilst there is some community consultation on updating these documents on regular basis they also have to fit in with national guidelines and London plan

I have taken part in some of these consultations. It's already a compromise to do this.

What I don't like is the inference that if one objects somehow one must come up with a "realistic" alternative.

I've done all that. Done the consultation. Been there at consultation meetings.

First test of the Local plan/ Brixton SPD and Brixton master plan - which are already compromises - and Council officers work closely with developer to produce a plan that isn't in line with what's already been agreed planning wise

I'm furious.

This isn't about abolishing capitalism. Planning guidelines are one way to stop capitalist developers just doing what they want to make a profit. It's not stopping capitalism its trying to ameliorate it's rampant tendencies. Reining it in. It's reformist and if even this compromise can't be kept Im truly pissed off.

Whole thing reeks of Lambeth council seeing Hondo as big inward investor so work with Hondo to facilitate their development.

It's where local democracy becomes a sham.

This also makes me question what is the point of taking part in a system which ends up with Hondo plan granted approval by supine Labour Cllrs. ( not all but enough to pass it.

The real question is not what is the "compromise" The compromise is already in the planning guidelines. But why when one does compromise one gets shafted anyway in the end.

Some of my more lefty acquaintances think I waste my time getting involved in local community stuff/consultation. I'm starting to agree. The system doesn't work to benefit of local community.

None of this needed to happen.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2022)

Kerrrching!









						The Brixton Project call meeting to ‘explore how local networks can support urban regeneration’
					

The Brixton Project is holding a meeting on Monday to “explore how local networks can support urban regeneration and post-Covid recovery in Brixton.”



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Kerrrching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is the Brixton Project Lambeth's regeneration consultant then?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 31, 2022)

When it's a slow summer day one's attention turns to grand architecture.
This piece from Private Eye 1577 (this week) is a lament about management of the Ghana economy (makes a change from the UK I suppose). Anyhow half-way down the right-hand column it takes a swipe at Sir David Adjaye who has a very expensive building project underway in Accra (Ghana's capital). Thing is not a brick has been laid, but the fees are flowing. Sound familiar?


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2022)

Just a reminder of how the folks in Hondo's pals, the Brixton Project, like to waste other people's money and try and foist their unpopular and unwanted 'art' on Brixton.

They wanted to crowdfund nearly a million quid for this. They only managed 5% of that. 











						David Bowie Brixton memorial abandoned as crowdfunding project fails to reach its wildly ambitious target
					

Last month, we reported on an ambitious proposal to crowdfund a hugely expensive permanent memorial to David Bowie in the centre of Brixton. With the money being pledged only reaching 5% of the int…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




And let's not forget how much they're trousering from Lambeth:











						The Brixton Project call meeting to ‘explore how local networks can support urban regeneration’
					

The Brixton Project is holding a meeting on Monday to “explore how local networks can support urban regeneration and post-Covid recovery in Brixton.”



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2022)

The Brixton Project is putting on a "one day festival for black people to celebrate and inspire vitality and self care from the essence of our soul."
Whatever that means.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2022)

Trouble at the Barbican re a new mega shopping and office development to replace the Museum of London.








						Our Open Letter — Barbican Quarter Action
					






					www.londonstartshere.co.uk
				



This is almost like an amalgamation of Hondo+Cressingham: the Corporation of London and developers claim that existing housing at the Barbican is "unsafe" and needs to be torn down. And of course the aspiration it to replace it all (and the Museum) 








						DSR and Sheppard Robson’s Barbican demolition plans under fire
					

The City of London Corporation has been urged to rethink plans by Diller Scofidio + Renfro and Sheppard Robson to demolish the current home of the Museum of London and the 1970s Bastion House office building




					www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------

